# Auskotzen



## ZAM (20. Januar 2008)

Da solcherlei Themen nicht direkt in den "*Das Doktor Buffed Team beantwortet Reportmeldungen*, Gedankenspiele .."-Thread passt, dachte ich mir, ich eröffne mal ganz offiziell den "Auskotz"-Thread. Warum? Weil mir z.Z. selbst einige profilierungssüchtige User auf den Keks gehen. Den Frust darüber im offenen Forum auszulassen, dürfte eher suboptimal sein. Einige sind auch so schon der Meinung, ihr wärt offizielle, bezahlte Mitarbeiter von uns und müsstet mit Maulkorb ohne eigene Meinung durchs Forum streifen.


----------



## Ahramanyu (20. Januar 2008)

Finde die Leute nervig, die den "Mittwochs-Serverdown" und den "Nachtschwärmer"-Thread geclosed haben wollen. Ohne diese Dinger hätte ich wahrscheinlich noch viel mehr Arbeit...


----------



## Tikume (21. Januar 2008)

Ja, die Threads sind wichtig und Spam an sich ist ja nicht schlimm wenn es halbwegs kanalisiert läuft.

Und ich hasse wenn zu einem Thema der 100ste Thread eröffnet wird, man schliesst ihn, postet auch noch einen Link zu einem anderen der offen ist und derjenige macht gleich einen neuen Thread auf weil er meint dass sein Thema so einzigartig ist dass er einen eigenen Thread braucht.


----------



## -bloodberry- (21. Januar 2008)

Ich hasse die Leute, die ständig in alle Threads
"/report /close"
schreiben, statt einfach den Report-Button zu drücken.
Und die Rechtschreib-Flamer.
Und die
"/sign"
Idioten.

ARRRRRRR!


Okay, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Januar 2008)

Bwuargh!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Puh... jetzt gehts mir besser =)

Wischt jemand die Kotze weg? Danke =)


----------



## -Haihappen- (21. Januar 2008)

Ich hasse die Leute, die "WAAYYNEEE" posten, weil das Thema sie nicht interessiert. Und dann noch irgendwelche Bilder posten wo Wayne drauf steht.. jaaa das habe ich gerne..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xashija (21. Januar 2008)

Oder die Leute die der Meinung sind "Buffed ist eine Diktatur und lässt keine freien Meinungsäußerungen zu. Man kann sichs ja auch einfach machen gelle?" obwohl der gelöschte Poster in seinem Post nach Lust und Laune beleidigt und provoziert hat *grml


----------



## Tikume (21. Januar 2008)

Tja und was wollen wir nun? Einerseits wird gejammert dass das Forum in sinnlosen Threads erstickt, greift man etwas zackiger durch wird der aufstand geprobt.

Und ganz ehrlich: Ich kann vielleicht auf der Arbeit nebenher das Forum ein wenig im Auge behalten aber ich kann nicht jedem User noch einzeln den Arsch abwischen.


----------



## -bloodberry- (21. Januar 2008)

Außerdem hasse ich die User, die meinen, sich über die schlechte Arbeit der Moderatoren beschweren zu müssen oder die, die meinen, die buffies beleidigen zu müssen, weil die Server mal nicht perfekt laufen. :<

Zu meiner Zeit bei indiablo (damals diablo2.de) fand ich auch die Leute amüsant, die dachten, dass diablo2.de Blizzard sei und deswegen ständig Mails und Forenbeiträge mit Beschimpfungen reinkamen, weil die Gameserver (battle.net) laggy waren o.ä. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (21. Januar 2008)

Die Performance von buffed.de ist ja nun wirklich nicht die Tollste, nur sollte einem doch klar sein dass dem Betreiber das sehr wohl bewusst ist. Nur kann man eben auch nicht zaubern, manche Leute stellen sich das super einfach vor.


----------



## Tikume (25. Januar 2008)

Was derzeit offenbar als große Mode angesehn wird ist es einfach nur zu posten "Tschu Tschu der Wayne Train ist da". Wenn ich so einen Bullshit sehe ...


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2008)

Wir können dank der Werbung ja mal locker 100.000 RL-Gold für ne dickere Leitung ausgeben und die Show auf andere Seiten setzen, da uns das ja nicht PageImpressions kostet, die ja auch auf keinen Fall wichtig für den Verkauf für Werbung ist. Natürlich belügen wir auch alle User und pegeln den Upstream runter um sie fertig zu machen und Premium-Usern den Vortritt zu lassen, die über eine geheime Leitung die Show schneller erhalten. Statements sind übrigens auch überflüssig, denn darin verbreiten wir nur Unwahrheiten. ....

[ironie off]


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Januar 2008)

YouTube ist eh am besten!!111elfdrölf


----------



## VetsHunter (26. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir können dank der Werbung ja mal locker 100.000 RL-Gold für ne dickere Leitung ausgeben



Werbung ist doch sowieso böse! Wehe es ist mal ein 15-Sekunden-Werbespot in der buffedShow, da wird sofort gemeckert. Deswegen sollten wir die bessere Leitung eigentlich mit unserem eigenen Geld finanzieren, das wir mit unseren zahlreichen Nebenjobs verdienen.


----------



## Tikume (27. Januar 2008)

Da ist man mal 2 Stunden nicht am Rechner & im Forum und muss dann solche Scheisse wie von Doktor Fisch oder wie der Typ heisst lesen. Klar, wir löschen immer nur seine Beiträge und Phishing Seiten lassen wir stehen.

Ich habe ihm jedenfalls was deftiges zurückgeschrieben und es ist mir echt egal.


----------



## Noxiel (16. März 2008)

Kommt es nur mir so vor, oder hat noch jemand festgestellt das sich in den letzten Tagen das Tor zur Hölle geöffnet haben muß, um einen Haufen von Usern auszuspeien, für die selbst der siebte Ring der Hölle noch an Urlaub erinnert. 
Was allein übers Wochenende an Einzeilern entstanden ist und das von Leuten die zwischen 1 - 10 Beiträgen haben. Literarische Perlen habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden. Spamschwämme die an Quallengebiete an der Adriaküste im Hochsommer erinnern ja, aber sinnvolle Beiträge?


----------



## x3n0n (16. März 2008)

Schulferien in über 7 Bundesländern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (16. März 2008)

Doch so schlimm...? O_o

Wir sind verloren!


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Schulferien in über 7 Bundesländern...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Osterferien?


----------



## -bloodberry- (16. März 2008)

Jau.
Ich schreibe am Mittwoch die letzte Abi-Klausur und dann folgen die letzten Ferien meines Schul-Lebens (hoffe ich). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (17. März 2008)

So jetzt rauchts. Jetzt ist Polen offen, Schicht im Schacht, hier kreist die Axt. Ich bin mal eben im "Käse, Mimimi und sonstige Flachposter, Zum Niveau der Posting-Antworten" Thread und *räume* auf. 

Zur besseren Übersicht schließe ich den Beitrag temporär, wenn es genehm ist. Das Ergebnis landet dann in der Community Überwachung.


----------



## x3n0n (20. März 2008)

Grrrrr, mich regen solche Leute wie in den Comments der Blasc 2.5 Newsmeldung auf.
Nicht das buffed 2 neue coole Features rausgebracht hat, nein das zählt nicht!
Was wirklich zählt ist natürlich die Tatsache, dass es die Features noch nicht zu Beginn von WoW bei buffed gab und dass der Speed wieder im Keller ist, worann könnte das liegen? Vll am freigegebenen Download von BLASC 2.5?
Nein, das kanns nicht sein, suchen wir die Schuld lieber beim buffed-Team, und weil es das Gametime Feature schon bei X-Fire gab steigen wir alle am besten um!

*sich nach PC-Technik verzieh*


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten fang ich ab jetzt einfach an alle Threads im Wow Forum zu schliessen. Wozu noch durchlesen, gab heute eh noch nichts sinnvolles ... fehlt nur noch eine Welle Wow Lotto ...


Danke, das hab ich gebraucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (5. Mai 2008)

Offene Revolte im Buffed Forum. Die Spammer begehren auf und schreien nach Lynchjustiz.....

Verrückte Welt!


----------



## Gnadelwarz (5. Mai 2008)

wir haben sie Radikal nieder geschlagen die Revolte! Hail to Emperor Zam!


----------



## B3N (6. Mai 2008)

Gnadelwarz schrieb:


> Hail to Emperor Zam!



Der hat Urlaub, ihr müsst nun rufen "Hail to Emperor B3N!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2008)

Der Kaiser ist tot, es lebe der Kaiser!!!!! *gröhl*


----------



## Gnadelwarz (6. Mai 2008)

@b3n hm, dann schwing dich mal ins IRC channel #buffed-intern 
Und vergiss nich den Kasten Bier vorbei zu schicken wie es Zam jeden Monat macht, ich hoffe er hat davon erzählt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Mai 2008)

B3N schrieb:


> Der hat Urlaub, ihr müsst nun rufen "Hail to Emperor B3N!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du denn auch ne grosse Axt?


----------



## x3n0n (6. Mai 2008)

B3N schrieb:


> Der hat Urlaub, ihr müsst nun rufen "Hail to Emperor B3N!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kaum ist die Katze aus dem Haus tanzen die Mäuse auf dem Tisch...

//Edit:
Kannst du das als nächstes VölligBuffed Thema an Oskar und Marvin weiterleiten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (6. Mai 2008)

Gute Idee. :]
Gegliedert in 2 Teile.

Teil 1:
ZAM ist weg, alle huldigen B3N und merken zunächst keinen Unterschied (ebenfalls 3 Buchstaben).

Teil 2:
Die Moderatoren merken, was los ist und spammen alles voll.
Jeder User eröffnet einen "Mods spammen!!1" Thread und wird gebannt.
Alle User weg, alle Moderatoren abgestraft und die restlichen Admins sind völlig verzweifelt.
Herr Z. kommt aus dem Urlaub wieder und findet ein völlig zerstörtes Büro, sowie ein völlig leeres Forum vor.
Ab jetzt wird er nie wieder Urlaub nehmen.

...

Ich steiger mich da irgendwie zu sehr rein.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Mai 2008)

Nox lapses into Closing-Spree.....niaaaaaargh! 

Edit:
Und dann klaut mit der Lump auch noch das letzte Wort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Mai 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nox lapses into Closing-Spree.....niaaaaaargh!
> 
> Edit:
> Und dann klaut mit der Lump auch noch das letzte Wort.
> ...



HAH!!


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. Mai 2008)

Welcher IDIOT von einem TE kommt auf die grandiose Idee, 100!!!! riesengroße Bilder untereinander zu setzen?
Heidenei!

Bannt ihn, bannt ihn!


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Mai 2008)

Schon gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2008)

> Servus zusammen, ich wollte _mal fragen erstmal aus_ reiner neugirde,
> Wie Leuft das eigendlich Bei Buffed nun ab? Es haben sicherlich alle mitbekommen das es nun auch eine Buffed zeitschrifft usw giebt.
> Werden die Mitarbeiter bei buffed eigendlich nunja Bezahlt? ist das ein richtieger Job oder so?
> Und fals ja, kann man sich bei Buffed eigendlich bewerben_ und als Mitarbeiter mitwirken_?
> ...



Von Satzbau und Ausdruck mal abgesehen, hat er die idealen Voraussetzungen für eine Bewerbung als Redakteur....Ich glaube der Reject bei CBS hatte andere Gründe als nur das Alter. *g*


----------



## x3n0n (6. Juni 2008)

Er kann sich ja bei wowszene als Newsschreiber bewerben^^


----------



## Gnadelwarz (6. Juni 2008)

hey, dem seine rechtschreibung is ja fast so schlecht wie meine! ich glaub ich sollte auch redakteur werden.


----------



## -bloodberry- (7. Juni 2008)

Habe den Thread extra vom Gott & die Welt Forum in den buffed.de Foren-Bereich verschoben, damit ZAM sich das angucken kann. ;P


----------



## Noxiel (12. Juni 2008)

Ich muß gestehen Incontemtio geht mir ein wenig auf den Sack. Nicht genug, dass er im Nachtschwärmer außerhalb der "erlaubten" Zeit schreibt, nein, er fühlt sich auch nicht an die eingegrenzte Schreibzeit gehalten, wenn es seiner Meinung nach genug Diskussionpotential gibt und es keinen expliziten Punkt in der Netiquette gibt der es ihm verbietet.

Hmpf....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (12. Juni 2008)

"Wer ist nur die Form als Konsequenz der Funktion des Was"
Um es kurz zu sagen, wir sind die Netiquette^^

//Edit:
(Die Netiquette ist nur die Form als Konsequenz der Funktion des Mods um es mit den Worten des lieben V zu sagen)


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juni 2008)

YEAH, ein spontaner Moderatoren Hattrick! ^^
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=46448


----------



## Greeki (16. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> YEAH, ein spontaner Moderatoren Hattrick! ^^
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=46448



Rofl wie geil xD


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. Juni 2008)

> > Hallo Kagrim,
> >
> > hiermit erhälst du für dein beleidigendes Verhalten in verschiedenen Themen eine 3-tägige Schreibsperre. Bitte überdenke in Zukunft dein Verhalten gegenüber anderen Usern genauer, danke.
> 
> ...





> achja hier ich bins nochmal, member nr. 187.451 und denkt du kannst mir was asgen alter ich hab schon auf der welt geschissen da warst du en paar atome.
> 
> 
> So jet aber
> ...


Ich habe ihn nicht weiter verwarnt, sondern sofort gebannt. Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, wäre nicht mehr viel hierbei herum gekommen.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juni 2008)

Dieser Menschenschlag kann sich eh kaum beherrschen. Ich kann es mir schon bildlich vorstellen. Der sitzt ganz zittrig auf seinem Stuhl und muß sich beherrschen, dir nicht mit seinem neuen Account zu schreiben, um zu zeigen wie toll und unabhängig er ist und das er sich von niemandem etwas verbieten lässt. 

Wart's nur ab! ^^


----------



## Noxiel (24. Juni 2008)

User die mir momentan am meisten auf den Zeiger gehen:
Mr G33k
und ganz frisch hinzugekommen:
Tpohrl


----------



## Noxiel (25. Juni 2008)

HASS!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (25. Juni 2008)

er geht echt langsam sehr weit ....


----------



## x3n0n (25. Juni 2008)

*Über dem Verwarn Button kreis*


----------



## Gnadelwarz (13. Juli 2008)

Boar langsam gehen mir die Scheiss Flamereien und Anti AoC/WOW Threads im AoC forum auf den Keks. Dauernd bekriegen sich da die Fanboys und fangen dann auch noch zu flamen an das es keine vernünftigen Themen im AoC Forum gibt sondern nur flames... *gnnnaaaahggh* Alle in einen Sack stecken und Drauf mit dem Axt! *erstmal tief luft holt* Am tollsten war eben dieser Endorvian, der hats auf die Spitze getrieben mit seinen flame posts. 

ich geh ein paar leute erschlagen, Virtuell versteht sich.


----------



## ZAM (14. Juli 2008)

Ich hab Violator 2 nach seiner Spamm-Violation mal wieder auf die Banlist violated.

Was ich mich frage: Warum reagiert er auf seinen eigenen geistigen Dünnschiss mit so einem Text unter anderem Nick:



> LoL!!
> 
> was denn das wieder für ein Thema
> 
> ...




Sind mittlerweile deutschlandweit Ferien? oO


----------



## x3n0n (14. Juli 2008)

Ja, es sind.

//Edit:
Und damit mein ich natürlich nicht deutschlandweit sondern Niedersachsen


----------



## -bloodberry- (14. Juli 2008)

Also meine Schwester muss noch zur Schule (Schleswig-Holstein).


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2008)

Bin ich zu streng und geht noch jemandem &#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; auf den Sack? *Hmpf*


----------



## Tikume (15. Juli 2008)

Ich habe heute allein 3 Usern 8er ist auch drunter) paar tage Sperre versorgt und ich werde diese tour auch fortsetzen heute wenn ich sowas nochmal sehe.


----------



## Greeki (21. Juli 2008)

Diese ganzen WotLK Threads nerven so dermassen. Immer öfters muss ich an den Zam Comic denken.
Need Banwelle @ BuffedForum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (21. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Diese ganzen WotLK Threads nerven so dermassen. Immer öfters muss ich an den Zam Comic denken.
> Need Banwelle @ BuffedForum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne - die bringen PIs .. aber Threads zum exakt gleichen Thema könnt Ihr gern mergen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Juli 2008)

Ich mag deinen neuen Avatar *g*


----------



## x3n0n (21. Juli 2008)

Kann es sein, dass das Schwert ein Stimmungsmeter ist, Zam?


----------



## -bloodberry- (21. Juli 2008)

wtf @ ZAMs neuen Avatar inkl. Lichtschwertfarbenänderung @ Signatur.

Wahrscheinlich ein Stimmungsmeter, ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (21. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ne - die bringen PIs .. aber Threads zum exakt gleichen Thema könnt Ihr gern mergen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß und war eher als Spass bzw. für den Auskotzthread gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der heutige Serverdown Thread hatte fast mehr Posts als der im Blizzard Forum.
Und ja Zams Avatar is geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (23. Juli 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> wtf @ ZAMs neuen Avatar inkl. Lichtschwertfarbenänderung @ Signatur.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich ein Stimmungsmeter, ja.
> 
> ...



Exakt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnadelwarz (23. Juli 2008)

Ich koch dann mal nen Beruhigungs Tee für Zam, komm mal wieder runter und lass uns über alles Reden bei einem Tee ok? Weisst du Aggressionen sind voll nich gut ne? Musste schnell wieder los werden und dann voll ruhig und besonnen ans Werk gehen ne? Also was macht dir denn Kummer oder macht dich Aggressiv? Komm wir bilden eine Männergruppe und reden darüber in aller ruhe, ich bring auch Weihrauch Räucherkerzen mit und Carcharoth hat sicher auch noch ein Taroth Karten Set mit dem wir arbeiten können.
Also bleib locker ne?

Peace und so Alter.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Juli 2008)

Carchtaroth? oO


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2008)

Also, um meine echte Reaktion auf die Community die letzten 2 Wochen mal so auszudrücken:

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Das musste mal gesagt werden....


----------



## Gnadelwarz (9. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also, um meine echte Reaktion auf die Community die letzten 2 Wochen mal so auszudrücken:
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> ...


um es mit mit dem durchschnits Jargon der meisten user hier zu sagen
/signed.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (9. September 2008)

lol, /signed

Tja aber wir schlagen uns ganz prima *g*


----------



## Carcharoth (9. September 2008)

Mein Banhammer ist kaputt! MPO soll mir nen neuen Schmieden... in den Feuern des Loadbalancers


----------



## Carcharoth (28. September 2008)

Ich mag den kleinen *g*




> > > > Hallo,
> > > >
> > > > wirf mal einen Blick hierhin: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1026346
> > > > Und einen in die Netiquette.
> ...


----------



## Lillyan (28. September 2008)

Achje, ich hab die ganze zeit überlegt, wen er mit "sie" meint bis zu dem Satz "zudem kennen wir uns nicht und da sie mich dutzen brechen sie in meine privatssphäre ein". Irgendwie niedlich, auch wenn ich nur die Hälfte von dem versteh, was er schreibt.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Oktober 2008)

ZAAAAAAM,
warum hassu unseren Moderatoren Schriftzug plötzlich rot gemacht? Das Grün fand ich so harmonisch und friedlich.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2008)

Aber man hat ihn unten in der Liste so schwer gesehen... 
ich bin dennoch für etwas... pinkeres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *flücht*


----------



## ZAM (3. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Aber man hat ihn unten in der Liste so schwer gesehen...
> ich bin dennoch für etwas... pinkeres
> 
> 
> ...



Dafür mache ich am besten die Gruppe "Moderatorinnen" *g*


----------



## ZAM (3. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> ZAAAAAAM,
> warum hassu unseren Moderatoren Schriftzug plötzlich rot gemacht? Das Grün fand ich so harmonisch und friedlich....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab euch so nie gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Oktober 2008)

Das Rot wirkt so schön agressiv *knurr* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (3. Oktober 2008)

Sag mal, Zaaaaaaaaaam... kriegen wir auch so schöne gezeichnete Avas, wie du immer eins hast? *g*


----------



## Noxiel (3. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Sag mal, Zaaaaaaaaaam... kriegen wir auch so schöne gezeichnete Avas, wie du immer eins hast? *g*



Ich unterstütze diesen Antrag.


----------



## x3n0n (3. Oktober 2008)

Währe auch dafür =)


----------



## Lillyan (3. Oktober 2008)

Dagegen würde ich mich auch nicht wehren...


----------



## ZAM (3. Oktober 2008)

Aber, die hab ich aus den Völlig buffed-Comics. :O


----------



## Lillyan (3. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber, die hab ich aus den Völlig buffed-Comics. :O


Dann muss halt mal eins mit uns gemalt werden *hust*


----------



## x3n0n (3. Oktober 2008)

Ja klar... Ein Fuchs, eine Frau, ein Schildkröten Kuschler, ein Dudu, ein riesen , ein Hexenjäger, ein Sonnenuntergang, eine Vampirähnliche Frau und ein wandelndes X ein einem Comic... EPISCH!


----------



## Lillyan (3. Oktober 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Ja klar... Ein Fuchs, eine Frau, ein Schildkröten Kuschler, ein Dudu, ein riesen , ein Hexenjäger, ein Sonnenuntergang, eine Vampirähnliche Frau und ein wandelndes X ein einem Comic... EPISCH!


Immerhin ist es mal eine echte Herrausforderung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, wehe ihr nehmt mich ernst :X


----------



## Noxiel (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin immernoch dafür. Ich meine wir stellen ja schon uns zur Verfügung, Story und wie wir alle hineinpassen überlassen wir großzügig Anderen. 

Das würde bestimmt auch helfen, dem User die Arbeit des gemeinen Moderators näherzubringen. Fassen wir es doch unter Völkerverständigung zusammen.


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich will immernoch nen kleinen Flinky der nen Banhammer schwingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (4. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=66414

Kurz darauf kam folgende PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Oh sorry Tikume.......... ich habe ausversehen einen neun Thread geöffnet .......... sollte eigetnlich nur ein Antwort sein.
> Aber es gibt ja so fleißige und "fähige" Mods wie dich, die solche Probleme sofort lösen.
> Du bist ein totaler Freak der wirklich sowas von garnichts kann in seiner Position!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lillyan (4. Oktober 2008)

*Tiku auf die Finger hau* Wie kannst du es auch einfach wagen einen total sinnfreien Thread, der laut TE nichtmal hätte sein müssen, einfach so zu schließen. Schäm dich!


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Oktober 2008)

Aber echt, he!
Und es wäre tatsächlich mal eine ziemlich coole Idee, die Mods in den Völlig buffed Comic einzubringen.
Auch wenn wir ja nicht am Redaktionsleben teilnehmen.
Am besten wäre es wohl, wenn man uns nicht erkennt, uns nur von hinten in einem einzelnen Bild mal sieht oder so.
Fänd ich auf jeden Fall ziemlich cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens:
Der Farbton der Gruppe "Moderatoren" ist tatsächlich pink, unglaublich, was Frauen so bewirken können. o.O


----------



## ZAM (4. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=66414
> 
> Kurz darauf kam folgende PM
> 
> ...



Hab von dem geistigen Kind auch ne PN bekommen ..das Topic hat mich dazu verleitet die PN nicht zu lesen und zu ignorieren.
Topic: "Sorry LACHNUMMER!!!!"


----------



## ZAM (4. Oktober 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Aber echt, he!
> Und es wäre tatsächlich mal eine ziemlich coole Idee, die Mods in den Völlig buffed Comic einzubringen.
> Auch wenn wir ja nicht am Redaktionsleben teilnehmen.
> Am besten wäre es wohl, wenn man uns nicht erkennt, uns nur von hinten in einem einzelnen Bild mal sieht oder so.
> ...



W00t? Das ist dunkelrot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Oktober 2008)

Halt doch mal dein Lichtschwert daneben, dann siehst du, dass es nicht dunkelrot ist. ;P

Aber ist mir im Endeffekt echt wurscht, habe da nie sonderlich drauf geachtet, bis das Thema angerissen wurde.


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> W00t? Das ist dunkelrot.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist Rosettenrot.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Oktober 2008)

Ja ne is klar. Da mache ich mir rund 20min die Mühe den Thread von Offtopic und persönlichen Anfeindungen zu befreien und wofür? Das mir Lillian und ZAM meinen Abschlußkommentar vor der Nase wegstehlen.

Diese Welt ist so ungerecht *sniff*


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar. Da mache ich mir rund 20min die Mühe den Thread von Offtopic und persönlichen Anfeindungen zu befreien und wofür? Das mir Lillian und ZAM meinen Abschlußkommentar vor der Nase wegstehlen.
> 
> Diese Welt ist so ungerecht *sniff*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wärste mal ab und zu im Chat... *g*


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Oktober 2008)

> > > > > > Hallo KenosDark,
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> ...



GOTT NEEEEEEE!


----------



## Lillyan (11. Oktober 2008)

Joa, wenn man Leuten hilft hat man automatisch das Recht andere zu beleidigen. Habe gestern auch gelernt, dass man Beleidigen darf, wenn man sich noch im selben Post dafür entschuldigt, weil das ja zeigt, dass man sich seiner Verfehlung bewußt war... :>


----------



## x3n0n (11. Oktober 2008)

Selbst wenn er immer hilft und selbst wenn es in seiner Signatur steht rechtfertigt das nicht Flamen gegen einen Nub...


----------



## Noxiel (17. Oktober 2008)

Ist Euch schon aufgefallen, dass der Warhammer Bereich ganz heimlich über den AoC Bereich gerutscht ist. ^^


----------



## x3n0n (17. Oktober 2008)

Jep. ^_^


----------



## Lillyan (17. Oktober 2008)

Ach... deshalb... irgendwie war was anders beim runterscrollen, aber ich dachte ich bild mir was ein *hust*


----------



## Nihlo (17. Oktober 2008)

ah kuhl...wusste doch dass es son nen hread hier gibt

ach ja mom,auskotzn...DAS war bis etz mein Highlight (ganz lesen)...das imho Menschenverachtend was da ging,ögal...war n Grund für ne Bewerbung^^


----------



## Tikume (26. Oktober 2008)

User Zitat des Tages:



Blutdürster schrieb:


> IHR SEIT ALLE HIRNLOSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -bloodberry- (26. Oktober 2008)

:>

btw: Gibt es nicht 'nen Rapper, der "Taktloss" oder so heißt? *g*


----------



## -bloodberry- (29. Oktober 2008)

> PS: Eben kam Tante Edith ins Zimmer und schrie: FIRST!


Arrrrrgh!
Ich könnte kotzen.
Und danach den User verprügeln.
Oder beides zugleich.
Ich könnte alle User verprügeln, die so eine Scheiße schreiben.
Alter Schwede.
Wer hat sich diesen Mist ausgedacht? Und wann hört es endlich auf?
:<


----------



## Lillyan (29. Oktober 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Und wann hört es endlich auf?
> :<


Nie... ich befürchte Tante Edith hat sich zu Wayne und Chuck Norris gesellt.... und Ayman Abdala (oder wie der geschrieben wird) berichtet drüber.


----------



## Carcharoth (29. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- Der mag Tante Edith nicht.


----------



## Tikume (29. Oktober 2008)

Habe den Thread geschlossen:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=73375&hl=

und bekomme natürlich postwendend PM:



> Werde das mal bzgl. eurer AGB´s prüfen.
> Wenn das Sinnfrei ist, was sind dann die ca. 30% der anderen Threads in diesem Forum.
> 
> Man hört sich... Gruß, Toamar



Sinnfrei war da mehr das harmlosere Ersatz-Adjektiv für das was ich gerne gesagt hätte ...


----------



## ZAM (29. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Habe den Thread geschlossen:
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=73375&hl=
> 
> und bekomme natürlich postwendend PM:
> ...



Ich bin immer noch dafür, das die Schließgründe nicht wie /signed oder /repoted klingen... *g*


----------



## Noxiel (30. Oktober 2008)

Wieso, WIESO melden User Threads die schon vor Stunden geschlossen wurden? 

Haben die eine akute Rot/Grau Schwäche oder können sie die Buchstabenfolge "Geschlossen" nicht entziffern? Whooaaah


----------



## Xanthippchen (30. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Habe den Thread geschlossen:
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=73375&hl=
> 
> und bekomme natürlich postwendend PM:



Die PM ist natürlich Quatsch aber ich muss Zam recht geben: Ich hätte jetzt auf den ersten Blick nicht kapiert was Dein Kommentar "Sinnfreier Flame Thread" bedeuten soll. Eine etwas ausführlichere Begründung und ein Hinweis, dass Du den Thread geschlossen hast, wäre hier hilfreich gewesen. Sonst ist es sehr schwer für die die nicht wissen, dass Du ein Mod bist, Dich von den anderen Usern zu unterscheiden. Naja und irgendwie vertreten die Mods ja auch das Image von buffed, oder?


----------



## -bloodberry- (30. Oktober 2008)

Steht doch dick unter seinem Avatar, dass er Mod ist.
2 mal.
o.O

Übrigens wollte ich für Folgendes einen eigenen "witzige Beiträge von Usern" aufmachen, aber der würde überquellen, also schreib ichs hier rein:


Bluearrow schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ihr wisst schon das das ein spiel ist und nicht rl


Als Antwort zu einem Thread, in dem ein RP-Event auf dem HdRO-RP-Server angekündigt wurde.
*g*


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2008)

Ich will doch nur schlafen gehen und jetzt schälen sich die ganzen Trolle aus der Nacht. Habe ich das verdient, war ich den so gefühllos im Schließen der Threads? Ich weiß es nicht.... *sigh*


----------



## Ocian (5. November 2008)

Geh ruhig schlafen ich bin viel zu aufgedröhnt als das ich es könnte und mache also mal nachtschicht Noxiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schalt ab und ich hoffe, dass die trolle dich nicht noch in den Schlaf verfolgen.


----------



## Noxiel (18. November 2008)

Tikume.... da wollte sich jemand bei mir einschleimen und du schließt den Thread. Hätte ich doch auch machen können. *schnüff* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (18. November 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Tikume.... da wollte sich jemand bei mir einschleimen und du schließt den Thread. Hätte ich doch auch machen können. *schnüff*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Für Flirts und Schleimen gibt es die PN-Funktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (4. Dezember 2008)

Nette PM von wow_süchitger



> BUFFED IST SCHEISSE BUFFED HAT NUR SCHEISS SCHROT PCS ZAM IST SCHWULER HOMO DU SCHEISS NIGGER DU SCHEISS SCHL****
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2008)

Cool - ich wusste garnet, das die Redaktion die aktuellen Hefte auf den Webservern lagert. *g*


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. Dezember 2008)

Nein, er hat sich in die Webcams gehackt und damit dann auf die Bildschirme der Redakteure geguckt.


----------



## -bloodberry- (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich musste lachen:


			
				Fenrin schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine Frage, die wieder leicht vom Thema abweicht: In jedem Spiel gibt es Tx-Rüstungs-Sets. Ich weiß von WoW, dass zB. T3, das Tier-3-Rüstungsset ist. Und da bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher. Ist das Rüstungsset einem Tier nachempfunden und warum heißt es im Englischen auch Tier?!


:]


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Dezember 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ich musste lachen:
> 
> :]




Die Jägersets sind tatsächlich nach Tieren benannt :>


----------



## x3n0n (15. Dezember 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die Jägersets sind tatsächlich nach Tieren benannt :>


... kek

Er hätte es auch ganz einfach rausfinden können, indem er Tier in jede x-beliebige Übersetzungmaschine eingibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Dezember 2008)

T6 steht ja auch für Tiersex ;D


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. Dezember 2008)

Monkeyrama, sein Thema wurde von mir geschlossen. PMs an mich:



> > > Bedanke mich. Du bist echt ein riesen .........
> > > Ich blicke durch diese ganzen formeln überhaupt nicht durch, aber was macht ihr "lest die formeln" bla bla.. Scheiße im hirn oda?
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Lillyan (20. Dezember 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAoC-Forum

Tschuldigung, das mußte ich mal loswerden.


----------



## Noxiel (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich wäre dafür Trippleass Gnom bei der nächsten kleinen Offtopic Plauderei eine drei Jahres Forenpause zu geben. *niargh*


----------



## Pente (27. Dezember 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAH! Ich kann "Keylogger", "Spamm" und "Phishing" nicht mehr hören ... und auch wenn das "Pling" meines Thunderbirds durchaus des öfteren am Tag ertönt so ist es dennoch nicht lustig wenn man den PC anmacht und das alt vertraute "Pling" ertönt um einen über 163 neue Nachrichten zu informieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir brauchen diese "guten alten" Schlägertrupps der Mafia, evtl schrecken die mehr ab als ein permanenter Forenbann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (27. Dezember 2008)

Du lässt dir E-Mails senden, wenn du neue PMs bekommst?
Versteh mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch (:>)... Du weisst, dass man das ausstellen kann? *fg*


----------



## Pente (27. Dezember 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Du lässt dir E-Mails senden, wenn du neue PMs bekommst?
> Versteh mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch (:>)... Du weisst, dass man das ausstellen kann? *fg*



Ja ich weiss schon. Die werden in einen extra Ordner gefiltert und wenn ich arbeite dann ruft mein Thunderbird im 60s Takt Mails ab ... da staut sich nie soviel an wie an Tagen wie heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (12. Januar 2009)

> *Suche Ähddoohn !!*
> 
> huhu zusammen , ich suche das addon wo sich im spiel das portrait bewegt !?!?!?!? weis zufällig jmd wie das heist oder hat sogar einen link parat den er posten könnte.



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## -bloodberry- (12. Januar 2009)

wtf.


----------



## Noxiel (5. Februar 2009)

Tihihi ich habe Lillyan den Close-Kommentar geklaut. Niarhihihi


----------



## Lillyan (5. Februar 2009)

*brummel*


----------



## Noxiel (17. Februar 2009)

Weiß jemand zufällig was Tikume über die Leber gelaufen ist? Seine Ausdrucksweise ist selbst für seine Verhältnisse deftig.


----------



## Maladin (17. Februar 2009)

Gute Frage - ich bin ein wenig erschrocken bei dem Addonthread.


----------



## ZAM (17. Februar 2009)

Mich wunderts net - Es ist einer der Gründe, warum er hingeschmissen hat. Er erlebt im Forum die gleiche Grütze wie in seinem Beruf: Support-Anfragen ohne Hirn und dass bei von verlogener Faulheit triefenden Lügen wie "Ich hab schon alles durchgesucht!!!!!". Würde ich hier nicht arbeiten, würde ich genau so, vielleicht sogar noch offener und "ehrlicher" reagieren - fragt mal Carcharoth wie ich bei pcgames etc. früher war. *g* Die haben den Bock hier zum CM äh Gärtner gemacht, aber unter anderem, weil ich viele Verhaltensweisen dadurch nachvollziehen kann. 

Nur weiß ich bis heute nicht, warum sich Tiku damit hier zusätzlich geiselt.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Februar 2009)

Na es ist nur so, dass ich jetzt schon vom zweiten User die Frage gestellt bekomme, ob Tikume bei Buffed Narrenfreiheit genießt weil er mal als Mod tätig war. Von den ganzen Flachköppern mal abgesehen, die sich sowieso bei jedem zweiten Kommentar über Tikume echauffieren und nun glauben Tikume wurde straf-entmodet.


----------



## ZAM (17. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na es ist nur so, dass ich jetzt schon vom zweiten User die Frage gestellt bekomme, ob Tikume bei Buffed Narrenfreiheit genießt weil er mal als Mod tätig war.



Maximal im gleichen Level wie b1ubb - gilt jedoch nicht für direkte Beleidigungen. 
Ihr könnt Tiku gern per PN dazu bebrabbeln - vielleicht Lilly (Frauenbonus) ?  *g*
Vielleicht hat er generell ja keinen Bock mehr und will sich so verabschieden.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mich wunderts net - Es ist einer der Gründe, warum er hingeschmissen hat. Er erlebt im Forum die gleiche Grütze wie in seinem Beruf: Support-Anfragen ohne Hirn und dass bei von verlogener Faulheit triefenden Lügen wie "Ich hab schon alles durchgesucht!!!!!". Würde ich hier nicht arbeiten, würde ich genau so, vielleicht sogar noch offener und "ehrlicher" reagieren - fragt mal Carcharoth wie ich bei pcgames etc. früher war. *g* Die haben den Bock hier zum CM äh Gärtner gemacht, aber unter anderem, weil ich viele Verhaltensweisen dadurch nachvollziehen kann.
> 
> Nur weiß ich bis heute nicht, warum sich Tiku damit hier zusätzlich geiselt.



Glaub dem nicht. Der war der einzige User der als Rangsymbol ne Narrenkappe hatte! ZAM ist n lustiger Bursch! *g*



(Ernsthaft: Wo andere Mods nen User 3x ausm Chat kickten, hat ZAM gleich nen 24h-Ban verhängt. Der Typ war gefährlich wie Sau oO)


----------



## Noxiel (3. März 2009)

Wollen wir ihn nicht einfach kicken und seine Asche in alle vier Winde zerstreuen? (Na, wen meint der Nox wohl? ^^)


----------



## x3n0n (4. März 2009)

Ich könnte jetzt raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (1. April 2009)

Skandal! Da klaut mir doch einfach so ein Lump meine Signatur. http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=298171

Grrrrr!


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. April 2009)

Und deinen Avatar.
Ist glaub ich beides schon länger der Fall.


----------



## Noxiel (1. April 2009)

Den Avatar kann ich noch verschmerzen, den habe ich ja selbst von der offiziellen Seite. Aber meine Signatur habe ich selbst gemacht. Na das gibt einen Satz heiße Ohren


----------



## Noxiel (10. April 2009)

Ich muß gestehen die Eier Suche ist toll, nur die Beschreibung ist etwas irreführend. Auf den Seiten von Buffed.de versteckt, kann ja auch bedeuten, dass die in irgendeinem Thread darauf lauern entdeckt zu werden und gilt das auch für die Portal Seite von Buffed? 

Naja egal, vier Eier habe ich schon. ^^


----------



## ZAM (12. April 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich muß gestehen die Eier Suche ist toll, nur die Beschreibung ist etwas irreführend. Auf den Seiten von Buffed.de versteckt, kann ja auch bedeuten, dass die in irgendeinem Thread darauf lauern entdeckt zu werden und gilt das auch für die Portal Seite von Buffed?
> 
> Naja egal, vier Eier habe ich schon. ^^



So schwer kanns net sein, es haben schon ca. 600 Leute 100 Eier gefunden.


----------



## Lillyan (12. April 2009)

oO so viele? dann ist die Aktion ja wirklich ein voller Erfolg


----------



## x3n0n (12. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> oO so viele? dann ist die Aktion ja wirklich ein voller Erfolg


Jep... Massig PIs :>


----------



## Noxiel (12. April 2009)

Ich bin so doof -_-


----------



## x3n0n (12. April 2009)

Warum?


----------



## Noxiel (12. April 2009)

Weil ich keine Eier finde. Naja ich habe jetzt gemogelt und 99 Stück in meinem Körbchen.


----------



## x3n0n (12. April 2009)

Cheater! Manual or didnt happen!


----------



## Gnadelwarz (13. April 2009)

Hm, ich will endlich einen größeren EVE-Online bereich. Ich fühl mich unterfordert beim Moderieren des Mini EVE-Bereichs den wir haben -_- *whine heul cry motz*Musste mal gesagt werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So ich geh weiter spielen. *grml*


----------



## Gnadelwarz (26. April 2009)

Es kotzt mich gerade an das immer wieder User die nicht mal Haare am Sack haben wie es scheint sofort mit dem Anwalt drohen... Sind wir hier in Amerika oder was? Werden wir nun demnächst sofort für jede kleinigkeit rechenschaft bei einem Anwalt ablegen müssen damit wir hier Moderieren können? Ich raffe es nicht...
Ich bin angeblich ja auch Buffed.de angestellter und darf bei gewinnspielen nicht mit machen... *sigh* Wenn das so ist dann geb ich meine Mod rechte ab ;P

*In den Wutraum geht und sachen kaputt haut während Grindcore aus den Boxen dröhnt*


----------



## ZAM (26. April 2009)

Gnadelwarz schrieb:


> Es kotzt mich gerade an das immer wieder User die nicht mal Haare am Sack haben wie es scheint sofort mit dem Anwalt drohen... Sind wir hier in Amerika oder was? Werden wir nun demnächst sofort für jede kleinigkeit rechenschaft bei einem Anwalt ablegen müssen damit wir hier Moderieren können? Ich raffe es nicht...
> Ich bin angeblich ja auch Buffed.de angestellter und darf bei gewinnspielen nicht mit machen... *sigh* Wenn das so ist dann geb ich meine Mod rechte ab ;P



Wo hastn das abbekommen?


----------



## Lillyan (26. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wo hastn das abbekommen?


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1673366


----------



## Gnadelwarz (26. April 2009)

Und das mit dem Gewinnspiel ist in den Comments zum Gewinnspiel selber nach zu lesen.


----------



## Maladin (27. April 2009)

Da der IRC Channel jetzt schon länger, quasi offiziell auf buffed.de beworben wird, würde ich gerne wissen ob es dort auch Regeln gibt. 

Viele betrachten den IRC Channel irgendwie als rechtsfreien Raum. Wie soll man da moderieren, wenn selbst "alt eingesessene" Kräfte sich über Regeln hinweg setzen. 

Wahrscheinlich schlage ich wieder über die Strenge aber ich fühle mich wie der letzte Kasper der für die Menge hampelt wenn ich um etwas Ordnung bitte im Channel.

Genug gekotzt 

/wink maladin


----------



## Carcharoth (27. April 2009)

Dir gehts irgendwie wie Lilly oO


----------



## Pente (27. April 2009)

Zum IRC: da der Chat  auf der Seite via Java Plugin verlinkt ist würd ich hier ganz normal wie im Forum auch handeln. Also extreme Beleidigungen / unpassende Links usw mit Kick/Bann ahnden. Man sollte es halt nur nicht übertreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Mai 2009)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:
			
		

> Du fügst einfach völlig verschiedene Themen zusammen, machst aus drei Themen eins, verfälscht somit meine Aussage und das findest du gut?
> 
> Entweder du machst das rückgängig oder ich bekomme dich ganz schnell rechtlich an den sprichwörtlichen "Arsch"! Das lasse ich mir nicht bieten...



Wieder so ein Spezi, der mit Anwalt droht... und das sogar für eine Sache, die ich nichtmal gemacht hab. Was geht in den Leuten vor?


----------



## Ocian (9. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Was geht in den Leuten vor?



Die geben doch immer den Frauen die Schuld -.-
Einfach nicht darüber nachdenken.


----------



## x3n0n (9. Mai 2009)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:
			
		

> Du fügst einfach völlig verschiedene Themen zusammen, machst aus drei Themen eins, verfälscht somit meine Aussage und das findest du gut?
> 
> Entweder du machst das rückgängig oder ich bekomme dich ganz schnell rechtlich an den sprichwörtlichen "Arsch"! Das lasse ich mir nicht bieten...


Bwahahaha... Warum finde ich das jetzt einfach nur lächerlich? ^^,


----------



## ZAM (9. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wieder so ein Spezi, der mit Anwalt droht... und das sogar für eine Sache, die ich nichtmal gemacht hab. Was geht in den Leuten vor?



Ignorieren - Um was genau gings denn?


----------



## Lillyan (9. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ignorieren - Um was genau gings denn?


Der Damokles- Thread bzw. die Zusammenlegung seiner Threads mit dem alten (was ich nicht getan hab)


----------



## Lillyan (23. Mai 2009)

Nicht aus diesem Forum und nicht von mir geschrieben... aber es paßt so schön *summ*



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J86UnVQJkI
> 
> Noobig unfreundlich,
> so dämlich und räudig,
> ...


----------



## Ocian (24. Mai 2009)

Ohne Worte



> Nein,ich habe recht ein Thema aufzumachen..
> 
> Es sehr wohl änders und es ja wohl nicht schlimm wen 2 treads gibts die ähnlich sind


----------



## Lillyan (24. Mai 2009)

Worum gehts denn? oO


----------



## Ocian (24. Mai 2009)

Hab einen Thread geschlossen zu _"Was war früher besser in WoW"_.


----------



## Noxiel (24. Mai 2009)

Ist bei Euch die aktuelle Buffed schon eingetroffen? Ich hab' sie am Mittwoch am Bahnhofskiosk ausliegen sehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (24. Mai 2009)

öhm... schon ne ganze weile oO Oder gibts wieder ne neue *grübel*


----------



## Ocian (24. Mai 2009)

Meine ist 05-06 die hier rumliegt, also die aktuelle denke ich, liegt aber schon etwas.


----------



## Noxiel (24. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich nicht total trübe Augen habe, müsste das meine letzte Ausgabe gewesen sein. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht bin ich aber auch zu dusselig und finde bloß die aktuelle nicht.


----------



## Lillyan (24. Mai 2009)

Dann hast du defintiv eine verpaßt ^^


----------



## Maladin (30. Mai 2009)

Wird das mit den Flamern jemals besser werden?

/wink maladin


----------



## ZAM (2. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Wird das mit den Flamern jemals besser werden?
> 
> /wink maladin



Mh - wie wäre es mit härteren Maßnahmen, ähnlich wie damals im AoC-Forum?

Vorschlag wäre, jeden auch noch so kleinen Ansatz von persönlichen Angriffen auf einen Kommentar eines Users oder User direkt zu löschen und darauf im entsprechenden Thread auch hinzuweisen. Einfach keine Chance mehr auf Angriffe zu geben. 

Sieht darin irgendjemand Gefahren oder negative Auswirkungen?


----------



## Pente (2. Juni 2009)

Hmm einzige Gefahr die ich sehe ist, dass man dann mehr dieser typischen Flamer / Zensur PMs bekommt aber die kann man ja getrost ignorieren. Zumindest wenn man ihnen einmal freundlich und höflich die Situation erklärt hat und sie es immernoch nicht verstehen wollen. Der allgemeinen Aktivität bzw. den PIs sollte es kaum schaden, zumindest nicht solang wir wirklich nur berechtigt löschen und nicht wahllos aggieren.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Juni 2009)

Ich würde ja gerne schon für ein einfaches "First" oder dumdreistes "Lol" drakonische Strafen verteilen. Härtere Strafen wären sicher eine Idee...


----------



## Lillyan (2. Juni 2009)

Ich könnte damit leben... es war zwar damals im AoC-Forum eine höllische Arbeit (besonders der PN-Verkehr), aber auf lange Sicht ist es besser und arbeitssparend.


----------



## x3n0n (2. Juni 2009)

Es wäre mehr Arbeit und ob es was bringt keine Ahnung, aber einen Versuch ist es Wert.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne schon für ein einfaches "First" oder dumdreistes "Lol" drakonische Strafen verteilen. Härtere Strafen wären sicher eine Idee...



Für "First!" geb ich immer ne Verwarnung.


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Für "First!" geb ich immer ne Verwarnung.



Was ist denn der Text der Verwarnung?


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Text der Verwarnung?




Meistens irgendwas in der Art "Wir sind hier ein Forum und kein xbeliebiges Kommentarsystem wo jeder sein "First" hinterlassen kann. Bitte unterlasse dies in Zukunft."

Sollte mir da mal n Clipping dafür bauen.. *g*


----------



## Noxiel (4. Juni 2009)

So, ich habe jetzt angefangen User für "lol", "wayne" etc. zu verwarnen. Legen wir mal eine härtere Gangart an...


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt angefangen User für "lol", "wayne" etc. zu verwarnen. Legen wir mal eine härtere Gangart an...



Bei "lol" musst du aber differenzieren. *g*Ich würde mir hier auch nicht zuviel Arbeit machen und jeden einzeln verwarnen. Erstmal den Müll löschen und einen allgemeinen Hinweis in den Thread packen.


----------



## Noxiel (4. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bei "lol" musst du aber differenzieren. *g*Ich würde mir hier auch nicht zuviel Arbeit machen und jeden einzeln verwarnen. Erstmal den Müll löschen und einen allgemeinen Hinweis in den Thread packen.



Nö nö keine Sorge. Bei ganzen "lol" Herden wird einfach gelöscht und ein dezenter Hinweis im Thread hinterlassen.


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2009)

Könnten wir uns nicht drauf einigen bei einem Permban den Acc komplett zu sperren und nicht nur permanent die Schreibrechte zu entziehen? Es ist nervig, wenn permgebannte Leute noch ihre Flames via PN verschicken können...


----------



## Ocian (28. Juni 2009)

Seit dem 12.06 kein auskotzen mehr?

Also Sommerferien haben angefangen udn die erste, fast schlaflose Nacht, ligt hinter mir.

Aber heute die Krönung:



> Thema und meine Asichten diskutiert und für mich ist dies alles sowieso nur positiv da ich dies ja veröffentliche um Feeback für mein im Januar erscheinendes Buch zu erhalten.



Wer mag den Titel von dem Buch herrausfinden? Ich möchte wissen ob mein Name drin steht und es kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (7. Juli 2009)

Wollte nur mal anmerken, dass mich die Ferienzeit jetzt schon ankotzt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soviel verwarnt / gesperrt hab ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juli 2009)

So Vrocas bekommt seine erste Verwarnung. Nicht als das ich ihn vorher nett mittels PM darauf aufmerksam gemacht hätte, dass er das Spammen unterlassen und die anderen User so behandeln soll, wie er es selbst gerne möchte. Nein, jetzt spammt er fröhlich weiter.....hmpf.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Da melden User Beiträge von 2007 und erwarten auch noch, dass man moderatorisch (das Wort habe ich erfunden) eingreift.


----------



## Lillyan (15. Juli 2009)

Wäre es möglich das video http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DdL9EWypj-Sc zu sperren? Ein Typ versucht mit mehreren Accs sein Video bekannt zu machen -.-


----------



## ZAM (30. Juli 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1947477


----------



## ZAM (30. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich das video http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DdL9EWypj-Sc zu sperren? Ein Typ versucht mit mehreren Accs sein Video bekannt zu machen -.-



Ich hab mal die ID im Filter ersetzt :>


----------



## Lillyan (12. August 2009)

Mein d***** v****** M***rechner ist wohl im Arsch.... also fall ich ne gaaaaaaaaanze Weile aus, wenn kein Wunder geschiet.


----------



## Carcharoth (18. August 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!!!
°#@!!


Danke.


----------



## ZAM (18. August 2009)

Warum bleiben soviele persönliche Angriff und Flamereien stehen?
Ich hab eben den "Account gehackt die 0192830123" bereinigt. Schon Beitrag zwei war die Reaktion "haha" = Flame.
Und wahrscheinlich muss ich die GC absagen... es gibt nachts niemanden, der sich um Phishing und Spamm kümmern kann... :\

Außerdem bin ich total übermüdet und gestresst.. muss BlizzCon-Scheiss auch noch vorbereiten und hab noch net gepackt oder MP3s aufn Ipod überspielt.


----------



## Ocian (18. August 2009)

Ich war doch eben nur knapp hinter dir, wollte gerade löschen als ich die Fehlermeldung bekam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (18. August 2009)

Heut kommt mein CPU... wenn der nicht funktioniert mußt du mir halt nen Rechner schicken, dann bin ich wieder bis grob 2 Uhr nachts online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (22. August 2009)

Gestern nacht bis 2 allein das Forum moderiert und das an einem Tag an dem das Addon bekannt gegeben wurde, es massig "Olololol, Aion wird untergehen"-Threads gab und dazu noch ein kleiner Gildenkrieg wegen angeblicher rassistischer Äußerungen in einem Livestream, was natürlich hier nicht nachvollziehbar ist. Dafür nehm ich mir nächste Woche nen Tag frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (23. August 2009)

Ich war beim Griechen *börps* In Gedanken war ich aber bei Dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (1. September 2009)

GNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR
Derzeit ist es echt eine Seuche, das ständige "Warum belebst du einen 2 Tage alten Thread wieder" oder "Mimimi, voll unnütz der Thread". Es ist echt zum kotzen, diese "Ich denke der Thread ist sinnlos, also spam ich ihn zu bis er geschlossen werden muss"-Mentalität einiger (leider viel zu vieler) User....


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> GNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR
> Derzeit ist es echt eine Seuche, das ständige "Warum belebst du einen 2 Tage alten Thread wieder" oder "Mimimi, voll unnütz der Thread". Es ist echt zum kotzen, diese "Ich denke der Thread ist sinnlos, also spam ich ihn zu bis er geschlossen werden muss"-Mentalität einiger (leider viel zu vieler) User....



Die Kommentare einfach löschen.


----------



## Lillyan (2. September 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Kommentare einfach löschen.


Mach ich ja :>


----------



## Lillyan (7. September 2009)

Tut mir Leid, aber sowas kotzt mich echt an. Da wird Pornospam 3 mal im Chat gemeldet, mind. 2 Mods lesen und chatten mit und machen nichts gegen den Spam? Nichtmal eine kurze Meldung im internen, dass man grad keine Zeit hat... In der Zwischenzeit erstellt der Spammer 20 Threads von denen welche sogar mehrere Seiten lang sind.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. September 2009)

Ich war grad am raiden und hab das auch im Nick deutlich gemacht. Im Kollosseum gibts leider keine Trashmobs wo man kurz ins Forum switchen kann... da ist Bosstry nach Bosstry angesagt :/


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, aber sowas kotzt mich echt an. Da wird Pornospam 3 mal im Chat gemeldet, mind. 2 Mods lesen und chatten mit und machen nichts gegen den Spam? Nichtmal eine kurze Meldung im internen, dass man grad keine Zeit hat... In der Zwischenzeit erstellt der Spammer 20 Threads von denen welche sogar mehrere Seiten lang sind.



!


----------



## Xanthippchen (15. September 2009)

Kann es sein, dass gerade Deppen-Hochsaison ist? Ich bin kurz davor richtig ausfallend zu werden, zum nächsten der mir doof kommt... *zähneknirsch*


----------



## Lillyan (15. September 2009)

Ja, es scheint so (auch wenn ich keine Ahnung hab woran es liegt...).


----------



## Pente (15. September 2009)

Ja im Moment ist's echt schlimm ... der Schulanfang tut den meisten wohl nicht gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In Bayern müssen sie seit gestern ja auch wieder die Schulbank drücken.


----------



## ZAM (15. September 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ja im Moment ist's echt schlimm ... der Schulanfang tut den meisten wohl nicht gut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich beneide Euch. Ich warte die ganze ZEit schon auf User, die mir doof kommen... *g*


----------



## Xanthippchen (15. September 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich beneide Euch. Ich warte die ganze ZEit schon auf User, die mir doof kommen... *g*



Na den nächsten schlag ich bewusstlos und leg ihn Dir dann vor die Tür...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (16. September 2009)

So wirkliche Ausreißer, mit denen man lang schreiben müsste fehlen mir auch schon wieder fast.
Manchmal kommt eine Mail zurück, aber dann ist auch Ruhe und ich wundere mich schon, vielleicht kommt da langsam die Übung durch den Job durch oO

Also ich nehme gern den nächsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (16. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> So wirkliche Ausreißer, mit denen man lang schreiben müsste fehlen mir auch schon wieder fast.
> Manchmal kommt eine Mail zurück, aber dann ist auch Ruhe und ich wundere mich schon, vielleicht kommt da langsam die Übung durch den Job durch oO
> 
> Also ich nehme gern den nächsten
> ...


Übung haben wir denke ich alle genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du kannst dich eher als Glückspilz sehen.


----------



## Ocian (16. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Übung haben wir denke ich alle genug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nutz das Wort nicht, seit dem es einmal auf der Arbeit angesprochen wurde darf ich Deeskalationsschulungen führen und Mitarbeiter die unter zu viel Stress stehen entlasten.


----------



## Lillyan (17. September 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/page/1759/user-news/?...d=3380#comments

Okay... auskotzen ist übertrieben, ich finds eher amüsant :> Muss das sein?


----------



## Carcharoth (24. September 2009)

Auf nen eigenen Thread hatte ich grad keinen Bock. Anyway... mir wurd heut gekündigt. *auskotz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wirtschaftliche Gründe und so blabla...


----------



## Lillyan (24. September 2009)

Woah oO Das ist heftig... bis wann? Schon eine Idee auf was neues?

Bei dir kommt ja echt alles zusammen grad -.-


----------



## x3n0n (24. September 2009)

>.<


----------



## ZAM (25. September 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Auf nen eigenen Thread hatte ich grad keinen Bock. Anyway... mir wurd heut gekündigt. *auskotz*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Der Schweiz gehts also wie Deutschland :O


----------



## Lillyan (27. September 2009)

Grad per PN bekommen (und wollte keinen Anti-Auskotzthread aufmachen):



> Hallo Lillyan,
> 
> ich möchte Dir an dieser Stelle stellvertretend für das gesamte Team mal Danke für die Arbeit sagen. Ihr seid ständig anwesend und handelt schnell.
> Ihr macht Euren "Job" echt gut und ich bewundere, wie Ihr über 500k User so "im Zaum haltet".
> ...


----------



## Pente (30. September 2009)

Yay ein Lob ... damit wären wir bei:

Lob 1:100 Kritik




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (22. November 2009)

Suchfunktion...benutzt doch einfach mal die Suchfunktion..SUCHFUNKTION°!°!!°!°!!1^1^21°!"§


Ah da geht es einem doch gleich besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (29. November 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *brüll*

... so schon besser. Die im Warhammer Bereich mit ihrem Kleinkrieg gehn mir vielleicht auf den Sack. Nach gefühlt 100 gelöschten Beiträgen und einer allgemeinen Ermahnung der Beteiligten würd ich am liebsten noch nen Roundhousekick verteilen und alle für 3 Monate ins Koma versetzen. Vielleicht stellt sich in der Zeit die massive Gehirnbehinderung einiger dort von selbst ein -.-


----------



## Teal (29. November 2009)

Das geht mir da schon seit Monaten so... ^^


----------



## Lillyan (6. Dezember 2009)

Ein Klassensprecher, der nach P-Server-Patches fragt... tolle Wurst -.-


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ein Klassensprecher, der nach P-Server-Patches fragt... tolle Wurst -.-



Ist btw der hier
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=134467&hl=


----------



## Noxiel (17. Dezember 2009)

Oh man, über diesen LaSaint könnte ich mich jedes Mal so aufregen. Sowas renitentes....

Gruppe A: Wääähhh, die Moderatoren sind machtgeile und unfähige Unterdrücker der freien Meinung. Diktatorenpack!!!!
Gruppe B: Wääähhh, die Moderatoren sind viel zu lasch im Umgang mit Störern, da wird nicht durchgegriffen. Luschen!!!!

Hmpf!


----------



## Lillyan (18. Dezember 2009)

Vor allem sind grade Corax (von dem ich immernoch denke, dass es ein Zweitacc ist) und Le Saint die beiden, die da nicht mitdiskutieren sollten, weil das 2 sind die jede Diskussion durch persönliche Anfeindungen "bereichern", natürlich immer auf einem gewissen Niveau.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Januar 2010)

Ich liebe profilierungssüchtige Idioten.

Erster Akt: 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=137289&hl=

Zweiter Akt:
Ich close den Thread mit nem Facepalmbild. 

Dritter Akt:

PM flattert rein.



> Hallo Carcharoth!
> 
> Das Mitglied Grushdak hat folgenden Beitrag wegen eines möglichen Verstoßes gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen gemeldet.
> 
> ...



Antwort:




> Definiere "Missbrauch"



Kommt zurück: 


> Also ...
> 
> erstmal fährst Du mit Deinem Bild auf einer sehr primitiven ModeSchiene (mit diesem Unwort: Facepalm).
> Dann ist dies ein religiöses Bild, was nicht für Deine gedachte Antwort gedacht war.
> ...





Kann mir jemand sagen wo mein Fehler lag? Oder will der einfach nur mal wieder Mods anmeckern?


----------



## Firun (2. Januar 2010)

Ich würde davon absehen in Zukunft mit solchen Religionsbildern Threads zu Schließen, mir persönlich ist es ja egal aber man kann dir damit halt ans Bein Pinkeln denn die Religionsschine zieht ja bekanntlich mit fast allem, ich werfe nur mal die Mohamed Karikaturen in den Raum, für uns scheint das nicht weiter schlimm zu sein, aber auf den Menschen ist am Freitag erst wieder ein Mord Anschlag verübt worden, man sieht also wie ein "witziges Bild" verstanden werden kann.

Fazit: Ich schließe Threads immer mit einem erklärenden Text, wenn du mit Bildern schließen willst sollten es vielleicht klare eindeutige Bilder sein die einem nicht falsch ausgelegt werden können, und dann sollte doch alles in Butter sein ;-)

Wie sehen das die anderen ?


----------



## x3n0n (2. Januar 2010)

Grushdak halt...
Mehr braucht man dazu eigentlich nicht sagen... Das Bild macht sich ja nichtmal über die Religion lustig, von daher... (und das sag ich als der wahrscheinlich religiöseste von uns


----------



## Noxiel (2. Januar 2010)

Und Mullahs sind ja auch etwas anderes als der Prophet Mohammed. Ich sehe in dem Bild nichts Schlimmes, wahrscheinlich wollte Grushdak nur irgendeinen "Ich mache mich über den TE lustig" Beitrag absondern und wurde durch deine Schließung daran gehindert. Also gehen wir erstmal meckern und werfen noch ein "Bei Buffed wundert mich ja schon lange nichts mehr" hinterher. 

So ....rechtsklick....save as.....Juchu, ein lustiges Bild mehr für meine Moderatorenkiste. ^^


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=2352729

wtf? Ich weiß nichtmal, ob das nun wieder zur Bekehrung zählt und ob wir da was machen sollten...


----------



## Firun (3. Januar 2010)

Der Beitrag selber ist in meinen Augen schon Schnee von gestern, ich würde ihn aber wegen seiner Sig anschreiben weil die ja Religiös ist und ich denke das niemanden Politische oder Religiöse Meinungen/Text-auszüge in einem Portal wie diesen Interesieren.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Januar 2010)

Lasst uns Corak einfach mit dem Thread zusammen löschen und das nennen wir dann Kollateralschaden. *brrr*

So was Unverbesserliches ist mir ja selten ungekommen. Ich kenne ein Dutzend Foren in denen er schon für weniger gebannt worden wäre. Was müssen wir auch so liberal sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (6. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Lasst uns Corak einfach mit dem Thread zusammen löschen und das nennen wir dann Kollateralschaden. *brrr*
> 
> So was Unverbesserliches ist mir ja selten ungekommen. Ich kenne ein Dutzend Foren in denen er schon für weniger gebannt worden wäre. Was müssen wir auch so liberal sein.
> 
> ...



Eine tolle Idee ,ich bin dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Lasst uns Corak einfach mit dem Thread zusammen löschen und das nennen wir dann Kollateralschaden. *brrr*
> 
> So was Unverbesserliches ist mir ja selten ungekommen. Ich kenne ein Dutzend Foren in denen er schon für weniger gebannt worden wäre. Was müssen wir auch so liberal sein.
> 
> ...


Ist eventuell eh ein Zweitacc... leider konnte man ihm es wohl nicht 100%ig nachweisen anhand der IP... falls ihr ihn bannt achtet auf neue User, die dann im selben Stil in den selben Threads weiterdiskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (6. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es halt nur echt bemerkenswert wie er sich die Posts , teilweise auch unsere so hindreht ,das alle anderen echt die Bösen sind ,und er nun durch Provokante Posts versucht darauf aufmerksam zu machen.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Januar 2010)

Jep... von mir hat er deswegen auch schon Post bekommen :> Ich weiß nicht ob ers selbst nicht sieht oder ob es wirklich Absicht ist, mir kommts ein wenig so vor als wisse er sich nur nicht anders zu helfen.


----------



## Firun (6. Januar 2010)

ich habe gerade seine Posts überflogen, und er hat am 02.01 eine Schreibsperre von Noxiel bekommen.
Heute hatte er dann gleich als ersten Post! mal damit begonnen sich darüber aufzuregen, und hat Noxiel Unprofesionalität vorgeworfen, ein wirklich komischer kerl ist das.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Januar 2010)

Jep, ich hab ihm ne PN geschrieben, dass er das mit Noxiel per PN klären soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (6. Januar 2010)

Die Posts waren aber schon im Mülleimer, ich denke die beiden haben das schon oder auch nicht oder vielleicht doch oder nicht... ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Januar 2010)

Öhm, ich hab sie gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das hatte nichts in dem Thema zu suche, sowas klärt man mit den Mods via PN.


----------



## Noxiel (19. Januar 2010)

Meine Güte, da lässt man sich einmal zu einem humoristischen Kommentar verleiten und schon kommen die Wölfe und wollen einem ans Fleisch. Ts...


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2010)

Kenn ich ^^


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/139169-wird-buffedde-leerer/page__view__findpost__p__2393701

"aber ich sehe viele Leute zu multiplattformen wie Onlinewelten, Gamona, etc abwandern."

*Epicrofl*


----------



## Pente (20. Januar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/139169-wird-buffedde-leerer/page__view__findpost__p__2393701
> 
> "aber ich sehe viele Leute zu multiplattformen wie Onlinewelten, Gamona, etc abwandern."
> 
> *Epicrofl*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal sehn ob die Aussage heut noch einer toppen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (17. Februar 2010)

http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/7541/lillyp.jpg

GNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGLEICHTÖTEICHIHN


----------



## Noxiel (17. Februar 2010)

Manche Leute verstehen die Ironie selbst dann nicht, wenn sie von ihr verprügelt werden. *kopfschüttel*

Hach was freu ich mich, dass mir der Scheiss erspart bleibt. Armes Lillyan.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (17. Februar 2010)

tja eigentlich müssten wir Mod's so steril wie desinfektionsmittel sein , denn überall können schlaue user  angriffs fläche finden -.-     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lilly ich fühle mit dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xashija (17. Februar 2010)

Gaaaanz ruhig Lilly...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (17. Februar 2010)

Keine Sorge, seit der Verwarnung gehts mir besser, aber den Fall werde ich abtreten, wenn nochwas von ihm kommt. Freiwillige? :>


----------



## Lillyan (17. Februar 2010)

> Was ich daraus mache? Ich werde mich trotzdem mal an Zam wenden auch wenn das keinen Sinn hat, da ihr Mods ja unantastbar seid und eh immer alles richtig macht.


Genau.... wenn zam also nem Mod recht gibt, dass nur, weil wir mods sind und nie, weil Jig falsch liegt .... oh mann...


----------



## Pente (18. Februar 2010)

Wir sind unantastbar? Gottgleich möchte man schon fast sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer braucht schon einen Gott wenn man auch ein ganzes Team von Halbgöttern haben kann : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (14. März 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/7250-die-nachtschwaermer/page__view__findpost__p__2490171

Ich hoff mal das was mehr oder weniger in eurem Sinne, ihr dürft mir gern öffentlich widersprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (14. März 2010)

Man zieht über uns her? Gibt es denn Leute, die mit unserer Arbeit unzufrieden sind?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber um einen guten Freund zu zitieren, beim Thema wie nah es ihm geht, was andere wildfremde Menschen über ihn denken: "I couldn't care less..."   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (15. März 2010)

"Dieantwort ist nach wie vor die Gleiche: Ich glaube an einen Gott. Er liebt mich, er hat mir vergeben und mir das ewige Leben geschenkt. Jeder kann es haben, der an ihn glaubt. Wer nicht an ihn glaubt, und mit dieser Entscheidung auch stirbt, kommt in die Hölle." Benji9 schlägt wieder zu...


----------



## Carcharoth (19. März 2010)

*rumkotz*

Sorry für meine Inaktivität in letzter Zeit...
Aber die Fakefirma beansprucht meine ganze Freizeit und am Abend reichts knapp um was zu futtern und dann ist schon Raid... dann um 2300 wieder pennen und um 0600 aufstehn... das macht einfach nur kaputt :S


----------



## ZAM (27. April 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Der Typ dessen TS2-Thread gesperrt wurde hat mich angeschrieben, ob ein Thread in der Richtung gestattet ist.
Ich erklär ihm also im Detail warum nicht, was die Voraussetzungen sind und aus welchen Gründen solche Threads nicht gestattet sind. Außerdem erwähne ich, dass er ohne kommerziellen Hintergrund gern einen Link in seine Signatur schreiben kann.

Was kommt als Antwort zurück?............................

"Darf ich einen Thread dazu eröffnen?"


...................... alskh21häödlh1ä2phd21pä#e !"ÄE !"E=!"EU!Q="EIU!"Q= UDÜ!QJN" FÖHJ!"FJ!"OFU!Ü="Qf 9o1hfäph 12äpdg12p.asda.sd......................... GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Pente (27. April 2010)

Hehehehe die Mühe der ausführlichen Antwort hättest dir also sparen können. Hättest gleich "NEIN" schreiben sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (1. Mai 2010)

Es ist immer wieder die selbe *******....  ist es wirklich so gottverdammt schwierig seinen bearbeiteten Report auch im Meldecenter zu closen oder under Review zu setzten ????  sowas nervt echt an auf die Dauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (2. Mai 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder die selbe *******....  ist es wirklich so gottverdammt schwierig seinen bearbeiteten Report auch im Meldecenter zu closen oder under Review zu setzten ????  sowas nervt echt an auf die Dauer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja richtig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte ich die letzte woche mehrfach schon das problem. sau nervig -.-


----------



## Teal (2. Mai 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder die selbe *******....  ist es wirklich so gottverdammt schwierig seinen bearbeiteten Report auch im Meldecenter zu closen oder under Review zu setzten ????  sowas nervt echt an auf die Dauer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 /\
  |
  |__ /signed


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Mai 2010)

Gott geht mir die Userschaft im Bezug auf die Alpha auf den Nerv. Keine Lust mehr. *weinend in die Ecke setz*


----------



## Firun (6. Mai 2010)

was diskutierst du auch mit denen rum ?  es wird nix von Privatservern gepostet aus fertig, die halbe seite von dem thread könnte man eigentlich schon wieder löschen da es nun darum geht was du gesagt hast ;-D


----------



## Lillyan (6. Mai 2010)

Schreibt einer wem "Hey, dein Client ist ein keylogger, ich schick dir mal das Video auf youtube davon mit links."
Antworte ich "Du willst allen ernstes ein Video mit nem Keylogger posten? Wenn du das machst muss ich dich verwarnen/den Account sperren"
Schreibt der Nächste "Lol, was ein Schwachsinn. *Link vom Video inkl. Keyloggerlinks*"

Und nun heult er mir die Ohren voll, weil er ne Schreibsperre hat -.-


----------



## Noxiel (12. Mai 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Dies war nun mein letzter Post zu diesem Thema, die "Moderatoren" hier scheinen ja den Tread nicht mitzuverfolgen, b.z.w. lassen sie Abschweifungen vom Thema des TE wohlwollend zu!
> 
> Die Antworten in diesem Tread beziehen sich in fast keinster Weise mehr auf den TE, mehrere Meldungen meinerseits verblieben bei den sogenannten "Moderatoren" bissher fruchtlos!
> 
> Schade das dieses Board nun zu einem solchem ..... verkommen ist!


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/153757-verzock-ich-mein-leben/page__view__findpost__p__2596283



Geht mir der Kerl auf die Nerven. Ich glaube da gibt es kein adequates Wort für, das nicht in die Kategorie 18+ fällt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (12. Mai 2010)

das was er schreibt hat ja auch wirklich viel mit dem Thema zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (14. Mai 2010)

WoW Privatserver  Werbung geht mir heute sehr auf den Arsch gefühlte 20 Reports waren das bis jetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (17. Mai 2010)

... ich wundere mich hier schon über gar nichts mehr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FAIL!


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Mai 2010)

http://my.buffed.de/user/23/guestbook/

Darf ich rastafari203 bannieren? *liebguck*


----------



## Lillyan (21. Mai 2010)

ich hab heut auch wen gebannt weil der mir ständig schreibt wie häßlich ich bin


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/user/23/guestbook/
> 
> Darf ich rastafari203 bannieren? *liebguck*



Eigentlich ja, aber eigentlich ist der gebannt oO.



Lillyan schrieb:


> ich hab heut auch wen gebannt weil der mir ständig schreibt wie häßlich ich bin



Die Sow :O


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Mai 2010)

Bannierte bannieren!
Tu ihnen weh zam! *hinterm rockzipfel versteck*


----------



## Lillyan (22. Mai 2010)

Tikume hat nun ne tagesschreibsperre für "Nein, die ficken nur ..." über zam udn xashi in den kommentaren...


----------



## Firun (22. Mai 2010)

Danke Lilly  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , hat mich schon gewundert warum nun 10 Report offen waren die alle von Tikume kommen.

Er hat fein säuberlich das Wort Ficken gesucht und alle gemeldet die es mal geschrieben haben, auch wenn es schon ein paar monate her war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (24. Mai 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Danke Lilly
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lol.... Nicht Dein Ernst, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wasn das fürn Voll-Arsch?


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Mai 2010)

Ein typischer Forentroll.


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Harloww...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber absolutes pwnage 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/156152-private-videosfotos-hochladen/page__view__findpost__p__2622133


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Mai 2010)

Ich gönne es dem Sack. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (28. Mai 2010)

Zum Thema Harloww... als Antwort auf die Verwarnung kam 

"Ach du alberne Gans. Ich meine dass Sperrungen wirkungslos sind. Ich habe schon ein paar Permabans hinter mir, irgendwie bin ich noch immer da, nicht wahr?


Na wenn die Diskussion zu Ende ist...Küsschen und gute Nacht. "


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Zum Thema Harloww... als Antwort auf die Verwarnung kam
> 
> "Ach du alberne Gans. Ich meine dass Sperrungen wirkungslos sind. Ich habe schon ein paar Permabans hinter mir, irgendwie bin ich noch immer da, nicht wahr?
> 
> ...



Mh .. der Spasti beleidigt Lilly? 
Aber man kann ihn wunderbar blosstellen, weil er "weniger drauf hat bzw. weiß" als er glaubt. :>


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Mai 2010)

Ich finde ja immer wieder faszinierend, wie sich einige Leute zur Lebensaufgabe machen, buffed, die Community und sämtliche Mods zu hassen und über alles und jeden herzuziehen. Fragt sich doch, warum die denn nichts Besseres zu tun haben, wenn sie hier alles so scheiße finden und trotzdem ihre ganze Freizeit damit verbringen, rumzutrollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vermutlich müsste sich Harloww auf einen Stuhl stellen, um Lilly solche Beleidigungen IRL ins Gesicht zu sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (28. Mai 2010)

Ach wir Mod's sind ja gewohnt gehasst zu werden xD 

Zeigt sich ja immer wieder , genau wie die zwei Threads gestern die meinen Namen trugen... aber da stehen wir doch drüber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Mai 2010)

Ich krieg nie Hassthreads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (28. Mai 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich krieg nie Hassthreads
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Willkommen im Club   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (29. Mai 2010)

Ich habe wohl eine besonderes Nase für Irre ,



Gesendet vor einer Minute
Fickhuhn du Depp, ich bins Genomchen, dein Lieblings-User. btw, du bist immernoch Grottenhässlich, aber da kannst du ja nix dafür muahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa
Also ganz ehrlich, ich spiel ja WoW schon laaaaaaange nichtmehr, aber das es dich Deppen hier immernoch gibt, ist wirklich unglaublich. Also, bann mal wieder mein IP, bann meinen Account, hat sich mal wieder gelohnt, ihr WoW-Superspassten.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwo sehen, wer einem Punkte für sein Ansehen gegeben hat?
> Ich bin scheinbar verdammt beliebt bei euch süßen.






mastergamer schrieb:


> Ich mag deine provokante Art und Weise. Deine Ausstrahlung wie du rüberkommst'. Ja, das macht dich zu einem echten ForenAss.



Bei sowas könnte ich kotzen. Das einzige, was mehr nervt als Pfeifen wie dieser Harloww sind Arschkriecher, die ihn noch anfeuern. Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Blubb-Fanclub.


----------



## ZAM (1. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Bei sowas könnte ich kotzen. Das einzige, was mehr nervt als Pfeifen wie dieser Harloww sind Arschkriecher, die ihn noch anfeuern. Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Blubb-Fanclub.



Harloww hat sich mittlerweile aber zur Ban-Liste gesellt. Ich lass mich nur einmal ignorieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2010)

Auskotzpunkt Nr. 1 - H*rnl*s*s D*mmgeschwall von geistig M*nderbemittelten:

Lesen diese kleinen, h*rnl*sen V*llsp*st*n überhaupt was man schreibt?
Frage wird gestellt, wir lesen es, kümmern uns drum, antworten das es behoben ist. Reaktion: "Naja trotzdem das Problem ist kacke, was ich vorhin schrieb." AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!

Auskotzpunkt 2 - Forderungen:
Am Freitag wollte tatsächlich einer (ohne Ironie, Witz oder sonstiges, sonder vollständig ernst gemeint), dass ich alle Kommentare unter der MMOment-News lösche, weil bei ihm die Seite zu lange lädt. Das war vor allem kein "Wäre cool" oder "Denk mal drüber nach" sondern ein "Mache das bitte sofort". 

WAS ZUM GEIER GEHT MIT DENEN?

Ich hab gestern noch eine Reaktion auf einen Beitrag von uns gesehen, da wäre die perfekte Antwort gewesen: "Deine Mutter hat was zu berichten. Und zwar sollst du zurück in den Uterus kriechen, da deine Hirnentwicklung leider nie abgeschlossen wurde, Spast".


So .. jetzt gehts mir besser...


----------



## Lillyan (7. Juni 2010)

Zams Auskotzer sind immernoch die schönsten


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Juni 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/157638-wie-mache-ich-einen-spraymaker/

DAS! ARGH! *tret*zeter*kotz*

EDIT: Danke, Zam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2010)

User wie Bloodletting. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juni 2010)

Danke, das selbe dachte ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (9. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute er ist 21 was wollt ihr denn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Die ganze Kinderkacke im Nachtschwärmer-Channel, besonders Razyl und die Melih-Fanboys mit ihren "unban melih" Gruppen, Avataren und Signaturen. Gehören alle gekreuzigt und in einem see aus kochender Katzenpisse zu Planschen geschickt.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Die ganze Kinderkacke im Nachtschwärmer-Channel, besonders Razyl und die Melih-Fanboys mit ihren "unban melih" Gruppen, Avataren und Signaturen. Gehören alle gekreuzigt und in einem see aus kochender Katzenpisse zu Planschen geschickt.



Sowas macht mich irgendwie müde.
Wenn man anfangen muß seine Antworten auf einem so tiefen Niveau zu verfassen, dass es wirklich jeder im Nachtschwärmer versteht, dann zehrt das an meinen Nerven, ganz ehrlich. Einfachste Sachverhalte....ach aber ich rege mich schon wieder auf. Da krieg'sch Rücken.


----------



## Lillyan (15. Juni 2010)

Nicht wirklich ein Auskotzding, aber...

"frage steht buffed auf der lohnliste von blizz ? weil sobald jemand gerechtfertigte kritik an weh oh weh anmeldet gibts sofort von einem eurer
moderatoren eine meldung das es so alles nicht stimmt. "
"Wir Moderatoren werden nicht mal bezahlt, warum sollten wir dann gegen unseren Willen Dinge behaupten? "
"aso alles ehrenamtlich bei buffed. na dann weiterhin gute besserung "


----------



## Firun (15. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich ein Auskotzding, aber...
> 
> "frage steht buffed auf der lohnliste von blizz ? weil sobald jemand gerechtfertigte kritik an weh oh weh anmeldet gibts sofort von einem eurer
> moderatoren eine meldung das es so alles nicht stimmt. "
> ...



Es ist echt cool wie dir halt nicht mal die Warheit geglaubt wird xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Juni 2010)

Laxera "man muss ja nicht mal wirklich leute töten oder so", der im GEZ-Thread zur Revolution aufruft. Dicht gefolgt von "The Gui". RAAAAAAH!


----------



## Telkir (22. Juni 2010)

> #6  Syane vor 12 Minuten
> Bewertung: 0
> Activision hats schon ordentlich versaut die letzte zeit ---deren vorstandsvorsitzender ist ja auch übrigens jüdischer abstammung ...was natürrlich nicht heißen soll das Juden Geldgeil sind odersoetwas...ist nur ne Feststellung.[...]



In mir tobt gerade ein Blitzkrieg...

p.s. Findet Ihr nicht auch, dass Neger komisch riechen? Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass alle Neger komisch riechen, das ist nur eine Feststellung... *reißt sich das frisch rasierte Haupthaar aus*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. August 2010)

"Vorsicht: Dieser Moderator ist linksextrem und befürwortet sinnlose Gewalt und Totschlag. " Gerade von Piposus als Profilkommentar erhalten, nachdem ich einen Thread über einen PI-Beitrag geschlossen habe, in dem böse Araber, Afrikaner und Franzosen einen armen Deutschen verhauen haben. Der Verfasser des Threads droht derzeit übrigens mit dem Anwalt.

Das zieht den Kopf nicht in Richtung Tisch. Das zieht meinen Fuß in Richtung Arsch! Grrrr!


----------



## ZAM (6. August 2010)

> #69 La Saint vor 3 Stunden
> Wenn dieses neuer Launcher wirklich das ist, was ich vermute, nämlich ein Tool zum dynamischen Herunterladen von relevanten Spielinhalten ohne Einfluß durch den Spieler, dann ist das ein weiterer Schritt zum Blizzard-Polizei-und-Überwachungsstaat.
> Hier stellt man am besten die klassische Frage cui bono, wem nützt es. Dem Spieler sicher nicht, daß ist nur ein weiterer Kontrollverlust über sein eigenes System. Aber Blizzard profitiert ernorm. Dadurch werden nämlich die Privatserver platt gemacht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. November 2010)

Aktuell muss ich mich über das Verhalten von einigen Usern auskotzen.

Kaum ist die neue buffed.de-Seite online wird gemeckert, dass es nicht mehr buffed ist, alles scheiße ist, etc.

Können sich manche echt nicht an ein neues CMS gewöhnen? Das Layout ist ja eh (fast) unverändert. Auch der Ton mancher User (u.a. Thug) ist echt unter der Gürtellinie. Anstatt zu sagen, was nicht passt, wird einfach nur pauschal gemeckert.

"Alles scheiße", "Kotz, würg", etc.

Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, wie schwer es ist, Anwendern eine "neue" Version von Produkten (Webseiten, Anwendungen) zu präsentieren, wenn diese jahrelang mit der alten Version "gearbeitet" haben. Da wird schon gejammert, wenn ein Icon geändert wird. Aber so sind wir (deutschen) anscheinend wirklich.


----------



## ZAM (22. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Aktuell muss ich mich über das Verhalten von einigen Usern auskotzen.
> 
> Kaum ist die neue buffed.de-Seite online wird gemeckert, dass es nicht mehr buffed ist, alles scheiße ist, etc.



Die tun vor allen so, als wäre das absolut unangekündigt passiert. Wo waren die Spaten denn, als die Feedback-Runde losging und Beta-Tester gesucht wurden. ^^

Aber glaub mir, das Geschrei war damals bei der Umstellung von blasc.de auf buffed.de genau das Gleiche.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. November 2010)

Angekündigt wurde es ja für letzen Dienstag (wunderte mich schon, warum es nicht passierte). Dann las ich das mit der Krankheitswelle.

Genau wie bei der buffed-Show.

Manchmal kommt es mir vor, als ob er IQ von einigen Buffed-Usern sich der Außentemperatur anpasst.


----------



## Noxiel (22. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Manchmal kommt es mir vor, als ob er IQ von einigen Buffed-Usern sich der Außentemperatur anpasst.



Und das Schlimme daran: Beides fällt noch!


----------



## Firun (22. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Manchmal kommt es mir vor, als ob er IQ von einigen Buffed-Usern sich der Außentemperatur anpasst.




Hahahaha    made my day  , danke


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. November 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und das Schlimme daran: Beides fällt noch!



Leider ja.

Und das man für manche alles 3x schreiben muss ist echt zum kotzen. Anstatt sich mal einen Thread (halbwegs) durchzulesen, wird erstmal rumgemeckert.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. November 2010)

Raqill schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> du kennst mich warscheinlich nicht.
> Aber ich brauch deine Hilfe des Grund dafür ist du lebst in England und ich möchte CoD haben, allerdings nicht die Cut Version.
> ...



...

Der entsprechende User hat einen Hello-Kitty-Avatar und sieht aufm Profilfoto wie 12 aus.


----------



## Haxxler (29. November 2010)

Bwahahahaha


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. November 2010)

Geht doch eh nicht zu aktivieren in Dtl.

Da man hier keinen US/UK-Steam-Account bekommt......

Und so viel, wurde laut PC Games, auch nicht rausgeschnitten.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. November 2010)

Darum will er ja, dass *ich* das für ihn mit seinem UK-Account kaufe und aktiviere. Hab' ja sonst nix zu tun.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. November 2010)

Dann hast du ein Black Ops, aber er kann es eh nicht spielen. Wenn er es dir schenken will, nimm an oder lass dir lieber das Geld schicken


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. November 2010)

Uaah scheiße, vertippt. Mit *s*einem Steam-Account, natürlich. Von England aus! Heut ist aber auch wieder der Wurm drin...


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. November 2010)

Naja, in England fährt man ja auch auf der falschen Seite.


----------



## Ahramanyu (7. Januar 2011)

Momentan fällt es mir ziemlich schwer zu moderieren. Im Normalfall gilt für mich bei einen Thread, den ich nicht moderieren möchte die Faustregel "Willst du die User malträtieren, hör besser auf zu moderieren." - Und das klappt auch.

Leider häufen sich diese Zustände stark. Es ist mir egal, wie dumm ein Thread ist. In diesem Forum sind Spieler ab 10 Jahre unterwegs, entsprechend auch das Nieveau mancher Themen. Was mich nervt, sind wirklich diese arroganten Fatzken, die sofort mit einer 9mal klugen, überheblichen und beleidigenden Art und Weise kommen.

Bin ich inzwischen zu sozial eingestellt für den Job?


----------



## Noxiel (7. Januar 2011)

Nein, nicht unbedingt.

Aber ich musste meine sarkastische Schreibfeder auch schon einmotten. Bei solchen, wie von dir beschriebenen Usern, antworte ich aber auch entsprechend.


----------



## Ahramanyu (7. Januar 2011)

Wir bräuchten eine Art Bescheinigung für einen Netiquetten-Kreuzzug quer durchs Forum. Sozusagen die Wiedergeburt der erzwungenen Freundlichkeit. *g*
Nur fehlen dafür irgendwie noch mehr aktive Kollegen, oder irre ich?


----------



## Noxiel (7. Januar 2011)

Die heilige Buffed Inquisition von ZAMs Gnaden.


----------



## ZAM (8. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die heilige Buffed Inquisition von ZAMs Gnaden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber in den Modreihen muss ich tatsächlich leider mal aufräumen und ein zartes Loginproblem muss noch behoben werden. Danach kann man die Inquisition starten.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Januar 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wir bräuchten eine Art Bescheinigung für einen Netiquetten-Kreuzzug quer durchs Forum. Sozusagen die Wiedergeburt der erzwungenen Freundlichkeit. *g*
> Nur fehlen dafür irgendwie noch mehr aktive Kollegen, oder irre ich?



Wenn's nach mir ginge, würde ich die alle volle Breitseite richtig fett bannieren. Eine Bedrohkulisse aufbauen, sozusagen!  Wenn sich erst mal rumgesprochen hat, dass sowas nicht geduldet wird, wird's auch wieder chilliger. Von einigen Vollhonks abgesehen, die dann wochenlang mit neuen Accounts rumtrollen.


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Januar 2011)

Das müsste aber gezielt ablaufen. Oder es muss offen einzusehen sein. Eventuell nochmal eine Überarbeitung der Forenregeln?


----------



## Firun (12. Januar 2011)

Ich bin für alles zu haben


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Januar 2011)

Wie wär's mit ner Popup-Ankündigung o.ä. als speziellen Hinweis, dass ab sofort *verschärft* auf Einhaltung der Netiquette geachtet wird und wer sich wie der letzte Arsch aufführt, wird im Gegenzug auch wie einer behandelt. Natürlich etwas netter formuliert. *flöt*


----------



## Firun (12. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit ner Popup-Ankündigung o.ä. als speziellen Hinweis, dass ab sofort *verschärft* auf Einhaltung der Netiquette geachtet wird und wer sich wie der letzte Arsch aufführt, wird im Gegenzug auch wie einer behandelt. Natürlich etwas netter formuliert. *flöt*




Wenn du es netter formulierst werden es die Ärsche aber nicht begreifen :-)))


----------



## ZAM (12. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit ner Popup-Ankündigung o.ä. als speziellen Hinweis, dass ab sofort *verschärft* auf Einhaltung der Netiquette geachtet wird und wer sich wie der letzte Arsch aufführt, wird im Gegenzug auch wie einer behandelt. Natürlich etwas netter formuliert. *flöt*



Niemand wird wie ein Arsch behandelt - Wer sich wie ein Arsch aufführt, mit dem wird einfach nicht diskutiert, sondern es wird nur gehandelt. ^^
Wir müssen ernsthaft nochmal definieren, wie wir bei welchem Vergehen vorgehen. Möglichst mit stärkerer Einbindung der Verwarnstufenfunktion. Nur müssen wir rückwirkend aufpassen, dass dann keiner mit aktuell erhöhter Stufe wegen Minivergehen in die Falle tappt. *g*


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit ner Popup-Ankündigung o.ä. als speziellen Hinweis, dass ab sofort *verschärft* auf Einhaltung der Netiquette geachtet wird und wer sich wie der letzte Arsch aufführt, wird im Gegenzug auch wie einer behandelt. Natürlich etwas netter formuliert. *flöt*


Hm, bin ich dagegen. Dann wirkt die Einhaltung von Verhaltensregeln plötzlich wie etwas ganz spezielles, neuartiges.
Mir würde es eher darum gehen, der Community mehr zu zeigen, dass Moderatoren präsent sind und aufpassen (nach dem Motto "Achtung, der Lehrer kommt!").

Meine Idee dazu: Fürs erste einen Überblick über das Forum machen. In welchen Forum gibt es welche Informationen (Stickys), welches Verhalten wird dort an den Tag gelegt, wo kommen schon gar keine Reports mehr, weil die User sowieso denken, dass es uns egal ist. Das keinem von uns Spam gefällt, das muss ich nicht erst herausfinden. Aber zumindest die User sollten das wissen.

Von daher würde ich in naher Zukunft hier im Internen eine Übersicht über die einzelnen Unterforen und den dort vorhandenen Stickys anfertigen. Jeder von uns ist ja soweit in einem Bereich mehr, in einem anderen weniger unterwegs und schaut dort User über die Finger. Die Gemeinschaftsaufgabe wäre dann, diese Liste aktuell zu halten und gegebenenfalls Lücken zu ergänzen (BSP: Das WoW-Priesterforum hat noch keinen Sticky zu Schattenpriestern).

Ob man den Usern dann es irgendwie schmackhaft machen kann, diese Lücken zu füllen, könnte man ja mit ZAM besprechen. Ich erinnere mich an den Guide-Contest von MMO-Champion, in dem die User für ihre Mühe mit einer kleinen Belohnung honoriert wurden. Vielleicht liegen ja irgendwoe noch Schlüsselanhänger herum. *g*

Der Zweite Schritt wäre, im öffentlichen Forum in Form eines Threads oder Aufrufes mehr Feedback zur Moderation zu fordern. In welchen Unterforen fühlen sich ddie User nicht moderiert? Welches allgemeine Vorgehen gegen Verstöße können sie nicht nachvollziehen? Wichtig wäre hierbei nur, den Usern klar zu machen, dass es sich um keine zweite Report-Funktion handelt, sondern um eine Möglichkeit allein Feedback zu geben und somit die Stimmung innerhalb der Report-freudigen Community anzuheben.
Gleichzeitig könnten uns aktive User in dieser Diskussion als potentielles Moderatorenmaterial dienen. Irgendwo ist unser Team ja ganz schön geschrumpft.

Soweit mein Vorschlag. Keine große Änderungen für die eigentliche Moderation, jediglich soll die Möglichkeit geschaffen werden, mehr Übersicht und Kontrolle über die aktuellen Gegebenheiten im Forum zu erlangen.


----------



## ZAM (12. Januar 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Hm, [..]



Sehr gut - erinnert mich nochmal dran.


----------



## Stanglnator (12. Januar 2011)

Ich würde das gerne auf die Kommentare ausdehnen, weil Flames und Trolle dort auch nichts verloren haben.


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Januar 2011)

Da muss ich mal doof fragen, da ich schon wirklich sehr lange nicht mehr Kommentare moderiert habe: Gibt es noch eine Suchfunktion nach speziellen Wörtern in Comments?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Januar 2011)

Ohne auf irgendwelche Zehen treten zu wollen - die Foren UND Kommentare moderieren und im Zweifelsfalle ausmisten, User verwarnen etc. gegen Nullohn? Sorry, echt nicht.


----------



## Firun (12. Januar 2011)

Das frisst fett Zeit da in den Kommentaren zu wühlen... aber ich würde es nach der Arbeit schon mal in Angriff nehmen weil der Bedarf nach aufräumen ist ja da ,nur müssten wir es halt auch mal angehen/ machen.

@Ahramanyu http://bcp.buffed.de/comments/search


----------



## Stanglnator (12. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ohne auf irgendwelche Zehen treten zu wollen - die Foren UND Kommentare moderieren und im Zweifelsfalle ausmisten, User verwarnen etc. gegen Nullohn? Sorry, echt nicht.



Das verlangt auch keiner von dir. Meine Anmerkung war informativer Natur und keine Anweisung. Wenn sich jemand dafür interessiert, stößt das bei mir auf Gegenliebe. Wenn nicht, werde ich ihn oder sie oder es nicht aus meinem Nachtgebet ausschließen. 

Edit: Typos gefixt ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Januar 2011)

Dann ist ja gut. 

Ich denke halt, dass man speziell für den Kommentarbereich weitere Mods an Land ziehen müsste, denn Foren und Kommentare auf einmal sind so extrem viel und so wahnsinnig schwer im Auge zu behalten, dass einem das Hirn käst. Vielleicht unterschätze ich da die Hilfs- und Einsatzbereitschaft unserer vorhandenen Truppen, aber ich glaube, das wird geradezu unmöglich.


----------



## Stanglnator (12. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich denke halt, dass man speziell für den Kommentarbereich weitere Mods an Land ziehen müsste,...



Da sind wir uns einig.


----------



## ZAM (12. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich denke halt, dass man speziell für den Kommentarbereich weitere Mods an Land ziehen müsste



Keine Sorge, das ist geplant.


@Kommentarsuche -> http://bcp.buffed.de/comments/search/

Hier fehlt noch die Übersicht "Neueste Kommentare"
Aber nach Sachen wie "Wichser" "Nutte" etc. kann man suchen ^^


Bitte lasst aber noch die Finger aus der User-Verwaltung *g* Da fehlt die Übersicht bzgl. Verwarnstufen...


----------



## Firun (12. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut.
> 
> Ich denke halt, dass man speziell für den Kommentarbereich weitere Mods an Land ziehen müsste, denn Foren und Kommentare auf einmal sind so extrem viel und so wahnsinnig schwer im Auge zu behalten, dass einem das Hirn käst. Vielleicht unterschätze ich da die Hilfs- und Einsatzbereitschaft unserer vorhandenen Truppen, aber ich glaube, das wird geradezu unmöglich.



Die Kommentare im Auge zu behalten funktioniert nur wenn du dir mindestens 15 bis 20 mal am Tag alle News (alt wie neu) durchliest, glaub mir ich weiss wovon ich rede...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte sogar einen, den ich für super Material halte, so er denn willig ist: Ohrensammler. Und wer fragen muss, wer das ist, ist hier seines Postens eh nicht würdig. 




Firun schrieb:


> Die Kommentare im Auge zu behalten funktioniert nur wenn du dir mindestens 15 bis 20 mal am Tag alle News (alt wie neu) durchliest, glaub mir ich weiss wovon ich rede...



Sehe ich ganz genauso - weshalb ich finde, dass wir zusätzliche Mods brauchen, die genau das machen. ^^


----------



## Firun (12. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ohrensammler



Der ist aber ganz schön vorbelastet


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Januar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Der ist aber ganz schön vorbelastet



Im Ernst? Okay, zumindest seit ich Mod bin (was ja noch nicht soooo lange der Fall ist), ist er durchaus hilfsbereit, flamed auch nicht und ist m.W. ein älteres Semester. Ich finde ihn extremst okay.




ZAM schrieb:


> Aber nach Sachen wie "Wichser" "Nutte" etc. kann man suchen ^^



Geil, wie die Google-Bildersuche!


----------



## Firun (12. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Im Ernst? Okay, zumindest seit ich Mod bin (was ja noch nicht soooo lange der Fall ist), ist er durchaus hilfsbereit, flamed auch nicht und ist m.W. ein älteres Semester. Ich finde ihn extremst okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schau doch in seine Verwarnungen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Januar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Schau doch in seine Verwarnungen



Sieht auch net schlimmer aus als meine Historie. *hüstel*
Aber danke für den Einwand. Da kennst Du ihn wohl besser als ich.


----------



## Firun (12. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Sieht auch net schlimmer aus als meine Historie. *hüstel*
> Aber danke für den Einwand. Da kennst Du ihn wohl besser als ich.



Sollte gar kein Einwand sein sondern nur ein Hinweis.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Januar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Die Kommentare im Auge zu behalten funktioniert nur wenn du dir mindestens 15 bis 20 mal am Tag alle News (alt wie neu) durchliest, glaub mir ich weiss wovon ich rede...



Jetzt weiß ich, wie die hohen Grad-Zahlen entstehen


----------



## Noxiel (13. Januar 2011)

So ein Dreck. Trotz Cache & Cockies löschen lässt mich Opera nicht mehr auf Buffed einloggen. Beim Firefox gehts, aber Opera spinnt rum.
Habt ihr zufällig Meldung, dass es mit dem Browser Probleme gibt?


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Januar 2011)

Mit meinem IE8 geht es auch nicht, warum auch immer. Aber die 64Bit-Version den IE8 lässt mich problemlos einloggen.


----------



## Telkir (14. Januar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Die Kommentare im Auge zu behalten funktioniert nur wenn du dir mindestens 15 bis 20 mal am Tag alle News (alt wie neu) durchliest, glaub mir ich weiss wovon ich rede...


Grundsätzlich versuche ich am WE ein Auge auf die Kommentare zu haben, was man sicher in den Logs verfolgen können wird. Allerdings ist es sehr schwierig einen "ordentlichen Umgangston" in den Kommentaren durchzusetzen, wenn bisher keine grundsätzliche Einhaltung der Netiquette - zumindest in den Kommentaren - durchgesetzt wurde. Die Frage ist dann auch oft: Wann fängt der Flame an und was gilt als akzeptables Angehen? Löscht man Kommentare mit normalem Inhalt, nur weil in einem Nebensatz doch mal wieder geflamet wird? Im letzten Jahr hab ich deswegen nicht selten die Zensur-Keule vor den Latz bekommen. Da ich allerdings Schläge und heißes Kerzenwachs gelegentlich als sehr belebend empfinde, komme ich damit klar. Unter der Woche dürft Ihr Euch in den Kommentaren austoben.

p.s. Haha, Duke Nukem Forever, haha!


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> So ein Dreck. Trotz Cache & Cockies löschen lässt mich Opera nicht mehr auf Buffed einloggen. Beim Firefox gehts, aber Opera spinnt rum.
> Habt ihr zufällig Meldung, dass es mit dem Browser Probleme gibt?



Wir haben gestern den ganzen Login-Prozess eigentlich vollständig optimiert. Was genau passiert denn? Btw. macht bitte nicht alle Themen in einem Thread *g*



Telkir schrieb:


> Löscht man Kommentare mit normalem Inhalt, nur weil in einem Nebensatz doch mal wieder geflamet wird?



Auf jeden.



> p.s. Haha, Duke Nukem Forever, haha!



...


----------



## Noxiel (17. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern den ganzen Login-Prozess eigentlich vollständig optimiert. Was genau passiert denn? Btw. macht bitte nicht alle Themen in einem Thread *g*


Weil Bilder manchmal mehr verraten als Worte.

Bild 1 -> Bild 2 -> Bild 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich bin über den O2-Surfstick im Netz und Firefox funktioniert beim einloggen tadellos. Nur Opera stellt sich so an.


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Weil Bilder manchmal mehr verraten als Worte.
> 
> Bild 1 -> Bild 2 -> Bild 3
> 
> Ich bin über den O2-Surfstick im Netz und Firefox funktioniert beim einloggen tadellos. Nur Opera stellt sich so an.



Welche Opera-Version? 11.0?
Ich habs grad mit "Hund" getestet und bin drin.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Welche Opera-Version? 11.0?
> Ich habs grad mit "Hund" getestet und bin drin.


Ja, mit 11.0



> *Versionsinformation
> Version *11.00
> 
> *Build *1156
> ...


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2011)

Hatten den Fehler auch grad, und zwar konnten wir uns auf www.buffed.de einloggen, waren aber im Forum ausgeloggt.




Nachdem ich grad alle mit buffed.de zusammenhängenden Cookies gelöscht habe (wirklich alle, auch für jede Subdomain etc.) funktionierts jetzt problemlos.

Extras -> Einstellungen -> [Erweitert] -> Cookies -> Cookies verwalten -> Suchen nach "buffed.de" .. alle löschen die in der Liste auftauchen.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Januar 2011)

Negativ. Immernoch ausgeloggt.


----------



## Noxiel (18. Januar 2011)

Neuer Status: Halb Sieben am 18. Januar 2011. Opera lässt mich wieder einloggen. ^^


----------



## ZAM (19. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Neuer Status: Halb Sieben am 18. Januar 2011. Opera lässt mich wieder einloggen. ^^



Ich wette immer noch, dass es ein Cookie-Problem ist. Aber wegen der Support-Anfrage hab ich das letzte Thema irgendwie aus den Augen verloren *g*
Worum gings? Achja, Ar..lö... erm - nicht so nette Mitglieder sinnvoller Maßregeln.


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2011)

Öffentliche Facebook-Profile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Öffentliche Facebook-Profile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gna! Hättet Ihr mich nicht wochenlang in der #Ecke bequatscht, dass ich endlich eins anlegen soll, obwohl ich mich mit Händen und Füßen dagegen gewehrt habe, wäre es nie soweit gekommen!


----------



## Firun (28. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Öffentliche Facebook-Profile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deshalb ist meins nicht öffentlich einsehbar damit ich schreiben kann was ich will xD


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Januar 2011)

Ha, ich hab noch nicht mal eins. Irgendwie versteh dich den Zweck auch nicht wirklich. Bin ich mit 29,5 Jahren irgendwie zu alt dafür, um den Sinn zu verstehen? Ich hab schon so genug zu tun (auf Arbeit und privat). Wie soll ich dann noch ein oder mehrere soziale Netzwerkprofile aktuell halten?

Zum Glück wollen meine Chefs noch kein Facebook/Twitter-Account für unsere Firma. Dann müsste ich mich auch noch darum kümmern. Mir reichen schon so die Server, die ich "mal nebenbei" administrieren darf


----------



## Firun (30. Januar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ha, ich hab noch nicht mal eins. Irgendwie versteh dich den Zweck auch nicht wirklich. Bin ich mit 29,5 Jahren irgendwie zu alt dafür, um den Sinn zu verstehen? Ich hab schon so genug zu tun (auf Arbeit und privat). Wie soll ich dann noch ein oder mehrere soziale Netzwerkprofile aktuell halten?
> 
> Zum Glück wollen meine Chefs noch kein Facebook/Twitter-Account für unsere Firma. Dann müsste ich mich auch noch darum kümmern. Mir reichen schon so die Server, die ich "mal nebenbei" administrieren darf




Keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst das es was mit deinem Alter zu tun haben muss das du nicht auf Facebook bist oder sich dir des Sinn des genannten nicht erschließen mag.
Besonders da ich viele Leute kenne die um einiges Älter sind als du und die haben echt Spaß auf Facebook 

Ich benutze es wirklich gerne da ich so viel einfacher und sogar Täglichen Kontakt zu Familien Mitglieder halten kann die sehr weit weg wohnen, und ich habe lang vergessene Freunde wieder gefunden.
Was ich nicht verstehe sind Leute die gleichzeitig auf 2-3 Sozialen Netzwerk Seiten sind, das wäre mir zu umständlich.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Januar 2011)

Hmm, vielleicht sollte man sich das doch mal genauer ansehen 

Vielleicht bin ich nur zu voreingenommen bei der ganzen Sache.


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Januar 2011)

Iglu willst du mein Freund werden? :3


----------



## Noxiel (5. Februar 2011)

Facebook sucks. Und bitte verwirrt mich nicht mit Tatsachen, meine Meinung steht eh schon fest.


----------



## Firun (7. Februar 2011)

Und warum suckt fratzenbuch deiner Meinung nach ?


----------



## Telkir (13. Februar 2011)

*stellt sich vor, dass alle Nekromorphen in Dead Space kleine verpickelte buffed-User sind und schneidet genüsslich mit dem Plasmacutter durch die Hackfressen*


----------



## Noxiel (14. Februar 2011)

Ich kann Facebook nichts abgewinnen. Ich frage mich wirklich ob ich wirklich gefühlte drölfzillionen Freunde brauche und ob damit nicht der Begriff "Freund" etwas zu inflationär gebraucht wird. Den Stamm an guten Freunden und Bekannten, den ich habe, pflege ich durch Telefonate, Treffs und ICQ. Ich brauche keine Plattform, auf der ich meinen aktuellen Gedanken verewigen muß, auf der ich mitteile, dass ich dies oder jenes mag oder nicht mag. Welchen Mehrwert bietet mir Facebook ist die Frage die ich mir stelle und auf die ich keine zufriedenstellende Antwort finde.




Achja was mich ankotzt: Dieser O2-Surfstick. Ich muß ja auch nicht ins Internet oder so, neeeeeein. Ich komme auch gut ohne zurecht. *niiiiiiaaaaaaargh*


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. Februar 2011)

So, mal wieder den Rechner neu aufgesetzt. Langsam nervts mit dem Teil hier. Performance geht immer weiter runter.
Hey ZAM, verschick mal einen alten PC aus dem Buffed-Lager in meine Richtung, ihr habt dort doch sicher 50 rumstehen!


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Februar 2011)

Aber bitte nicht zu alt 

Ich nehm auch einen aus dem Hardwarelabor, aber bitte nur funktionierende Komponenten.


----------



## Firun (16. Februar 2011)

Alter Schwede, mir gehen manche User im Buffed Rift Forum echt auf die Nerven, die Voreingenommenheit und diese Halbwahrheiten Verbreitung gegen buffed kotzen mich sowas von an -.-


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Februar 2011)

Du zielst nicht ganz zufällig auf bruderelfe im Rift-Bereich?

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass im Lexikon neben dem Begriff "Ignorant" und/oder "Begriffsstutzig" ein Bild von ihm abgedruckt werden kann.


----------



## Firun (16. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Du zielst nicht ganz zufällig auf bruderelfe im Rift-Bereich?
> 
> Ich hab das Gefühl, dass im Lexikon neben dem Begriff "Ignorant" und/oder "Begriffsstutzig" ein Bild von ihm abgedruckt werden kann.



Das könnte so sein...bei dem Typen könnte man auch mit ner Blume reden...


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. Februar 2011)

Bin schon am überlegen, mit welcher begründung man den Thred schließen und Ruhe einkehren lassen kann. Zumal das Thema doch eigentlich nicht ins Rift-Forum gehört, sondern zu Meinungen und Anregungen.


----------



## Firun (16. Februar 2011)

nun mit dieser Begründung könntest du ihn schon mal verschieben und dann versichere ich dir kehrt früher oder später ruhe ein, ein gute Idee


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Februar 2011)

> Ich hab jetzt schon einige E-mails geschrieben .
> Auch die Option in den Einstellungen
> Löscht jetzt endlich mal meinen Account hier
> oder könnt ihr sowas auch nicht ?



Und das fällt ihm 3,5 Jahre nach seiner Registrierung ein..... (ist sein erster Post)


----------



## Ahramanyu (25. Februar 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/user/187451-ahramanyu/

Der letzte Kommentar. Ich kann mich erinnern, diesem User einen Beitrag gelöscht zu habem. ZAM hat ihn wohl auch nochmal verwarnt. Aber aus welchem Grund, ZAM? Hat er dich angeschrieben und sich beschwert?


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2011)

Ich wette der hieß bis heute Vormittag noch Wumbatz


----------



## Ahramanyu (25. Februar 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/181742-landen-meinungen-anregungen-zu-buffedde-eig-auch-mal-im-forenticker/

Hahahahaha.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2011)

Ich dachte, die Rift-Community ist erwachsener als die von WoW, aber wenn ich dann solche Posts lese


Type schrieb:


> jo dann spiels nicht wenns dir nicht gefällt uns intressiert deine Meinung aber auch​
> ----->Herzlich wenig<-----
> 
> 
> schöne Wochenende noch​


frage ich mich, ob das stimmt. Warum können solche User nicht aus dem Thread bleiben? Warum darf der TE seine Meinung zu dem Spiel laut Poster nicht posten?


----------



## Noxiel (6. März 2011)

Ich glaub' ich fress jetzt das erstbeste Kind, dass ich draußen finde. Vielleicht beruhigt mich das.

Manche Leute regen mich wirklich auf.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. März 2011)

Du meinst Scytale, der nur Beschuldigen kann aber keine Beweise liefert?

Ich versteh dich.


----------



## Noxiel (6. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Du meinst Scytale, der nur Beschuldigen kann aber keine Beweise liefert?
> 
> Ich versteh dich.



Danke. Mit dem bin ich fertig, mein abschließendes Statement habe ich abgegeben. Soll er ruhig antworten, ich bleibe still. *hmpf*


----------



## Carcharoth (12. April 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/183939-seit-ccleaner-nurnoch-laggs/page__pid__3056281__st__0&#entry3056281

Der Thread. OMG. 

MUSS... MICH... BEHERRSCHEN!


----------



## Kyragan (13. April 2011)

Kommt mir bekannt vor. Ich halte mich da prinzipiell raus, sonst krieg ich da Schreikrämpfe.


----------



## Firun (14. April 2011)

mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/184038-gz-admins/


----------



## Haxxler (16. April 2011)

niedlich


----------



## Firun (16. April 2011)

Wie er halt dann seine Sig schnell geändert hat wie ich ihn drauf angesprochen hatte...  

Diese ganzen Kackbratzen-Hoßenscheisser-Mamischreier gehen mir sowas von auf die linke Nuß...  hoffentlich outet sich da keiner auf Rpc sonst könnte es zu einem Latex Axt Zwischenfall kommen *fg


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. April 2011)

Orkman im Thread http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/184074-wie-fandet-ihr-phase-2-und-3-des-events

Regt sich auf, weil ich seinen "Nicht jeder kann ein Arbeitsloser Trottel sein"-Post entfernt habe und dann auch noch persönlich gegen mich wurde. (Zensur schlimmer als in asiatischen Ländenr...)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. April 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich dachte, die Rift-Community ist erwachsener als die von WoW



Wie soll das funktionieren, wenn die Rift-Community größtenteils von ehemaligen WoW-Spielern gestellt wird?  Community-Bashing ist low.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. April 2011)

Naja, die Communities sagen doch von sich selber: "Wir sind besser als die WoW-Community"


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. April 2011)

Das sagt die Community in JEDEM MMO, das nicht WoW ist. Allgemein gilt die Einstellung: "Wir sind was Besseres, weil wir kein WoW spielen". Ich hab's in Aion, EQ2, AoC und unendlich vielen anderen Spielen gesehen. Und *wehe*, irgendwer äußert sich positiv zu WoW, der wird sofort gangbangmäßig zurechtgeflamed! Und der größte Teil dieser Flamer hat selber jahrelang WoW gezockt. Funzt andersrum aber genauso: Die spielen dann 2 Wochen was anderes als WoW, haben plötzlich keine Lust mehr, kehren zu WoW zurück und trollen dann in unseren Newsposts, wie scheiße z.B. Aion ist.


----------



## Firun (16. April 2011)

Ich bilde mir ein das die WoW community seit ca. letzter Woche eher ruhiger wird, die ganzen heinis scheinen sich nach den Rifts zu sehen


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. April 2011)

Interessant in dem Rift-Thread zu dem Event finde ich ja, dass sofort wieder andere kommen und sagen "Geht doch WoW spielen ihr Forentrolle". Bisher haben da drin nur Rift-Spieler sich zum Event geäußert. Keine Ahnung wie man da schon wieder WoW reinbringen muss.

Ich hab auch das Gefühl, dass es bei Rift schlimmer ist als bei den anderen Spielen. Liegt das am momentanen "Erfolg" von Rift?


----------



## Telkir (26. April 2011)

Ich werde Kafka heute noch die Eier abschneiden. AHHHHHHH!
"Rift ist das beste Spiel! WoW ist scheiße! Ihr seid alle dumm, wenn Ihr WoW spielt! Lalala, RIFT!!!!"


----------



## Firun (26. April 2011)

Telkir schrieb:


> Ich werde Kafka heute noch die Eier abschneiden. AHHHHHHH!
> "Rift ist das beste Spiel! WoW ist scheiße! Ihr seid alle dumm, wenn Ihr WoW spielt! Lalala, RIFT!!!!"



Wenigstens einer der mich versteht....


----------



## Telkir (27. April 2011)

PN von Fyralon: 


> "Diskusion beendet"
> 
> Ganz ehrlich,DU beendest keinerlei Diskuionen mit mir, das vorweg.Möglich das daß bei deiner Schwester oder deinen Eltern zieht aber bei mir ganz sicher nicht!
> 
> ...



AHHH! Seine Beiträge wurden nicht gelöscht, da sie - wenn auch sinnlos - nicht gegen die Regeln verstoßen. Dennoch beschwert er sich. Aber immerhin liest er nicht, was man schreibt. Dass gelöschte Beleidigungen nicht offen diskutiert werden, sollte doch klar sein. Sonst könnte man sich das Löschen sparen...


----------



## Noxiel (27. April 2011)

Ja, sowas versüßt einem echt den jungen Tag.


----------



## ZAM (27. April 2011)

Telkir schrieb:


> PN von Fyralon:
> 
> 
> AHHH! Seine Beiträge wurden nicht gelöscht, da sie - wenn auch sinnlos - nicht gegen die Regeln verstoßen. Dennoch beschwert er sich. Aber immerhin liest er nicht, was man schreibt. Dass gelöschte Beleidigungen nicht offen diskutiert werden, sollte doch klar sein. Sonst könnte man sich das Löschen sparen...



Wie kommt sie denn dann drauf, sich zu beschweren? O.O


----------



## Telkir (27. April 2011)

Er/sie/es sah sich wahrscheinlich angegriffen, da Beiträge von Kafka in einer WoW-News entfernt wurden (Gimps, Minderbemittelte WoWler; eine Kopie meiner PN an Kafka solltest du im Postfach haben), in der Fyralon mal wieder (wie seit Tagen) Blizzard-"Kritik" übte. Die Beiträge Fyralons stehen da noch immer (ganz weit unten). Nachdem ich Kafkas Beiträge entfernt hatte, habe ich das natürlich auch kommentiert ("Kafka, deine Beiträge wurden entfernt, weil du ein böser Junge bist!", habe ich natürlich nicht geschrieben, sondern es wie immer allgemein formuliert.) und auf die Verhaltensrichtlinien verwiesen. Mein Beitrag folgt - durch das Löschen der Kafka-Beiträge - halt direkt über Fyralons Beitrag.

p.s. Eigentlich hätte man auch Fyralons Kommentar löschen können: "Versuchs nochmal wenn du die nötige Reife erlangt hast bzw dein Intellekt vernünftige Argumentationsweise zulässt.Danke" - Ja, Meinungsfreiheit einzufordern, ist etwas Tolles.


----------



## ZAM (27. April 2011)

Du könntest mich in das "Gespräch" gern mal einladen ^^


----------



## Firun (3. Mai 2011)

Der User Xain geht mir auf die Nüsse und nach dem er mir heute so gekommen ist @Firunu bist ne echte Witzfigur ... ziemlich peinlich das du ausser dem "Löschen-Button" zu bedienen nix drauf hast


habe ich ihn verwarnt und eine längere Auszeit gegeben, mal sehen wann er an kommt das er keine Flames ehm.. Beiträge mehr posten kann..


----------



## Stanglnator (3. Mai 2011)

Du warst eh sehr geduldig mit ihm. Wer es derart aufs Trollen anlegt und nicht einen, nicht zwei, nicht drei sondern x provokante Kommentare in Folge ablässt, darf gerne woanders weitermachen.

Tante Edith: Das mit der Auszeit war wohl nix ^^


----------



## Firun (3. Mai 2011)

die Auszeiten scheine wohl nicht für den Kommentarbereich zu gelten ?

das war nun seine reaktion 





			
				xain schrieb:
			
		

> Was bist du nur für eine erbärmliche Pfeife, dass du dir nur zu helfen weisst, indem du Kommentar die du nicht magst löschst? Wohlgemerkt Kommentare, welche NICHT beleidigent usw sind, sondern "nur" gegen deine persönliche Meinung gerichtet waren. Und dies durften wir bereits zum wiederholten male feststellen.
> 
> Du beginnst mit Beleidigung gegenüber mir, versteckst dich dann aber hinter den "Regeln" um unliebsames von mir zu löschen. Selber hällst du dich NICHT an eben diese Regel, auf die du dich in unangenehmen Situationen berufst. Das ist imo nur erbärmlich feige.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stanglnator (3. Mai 2011)

Geht übers bcp, ist jetzt gebannt


----------



## Firun (3. Mai 2011)

hmm  ich hatte ihn über das forum verwarnt aber ok dann geht es das nächste mal direkt über das bcp ;-)


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Mai 2011)

Das manche das Löschen von Posts, Threads, Kommentaren immer gleich so persönlich nehmen, versteh ich nicht.


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> die Auszeiten scheine wohl nicht für den Kommentarbereich zu gelten ?
> 
> das war nun seine reaktion





Bans ja, Schreibsperren leider nicht - ich hab schon rausgefunden, wie das Kommentarsystem von den Schreibsperren auch wissen könnte, das ist im Artikelbereich bisher aber leider nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## Firun (3. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bans ja, Schreibsperren leider nicht - ich hab schon rausgefunden, wie das Kommentarsystem von den Schreibsperren auch wissen könnte, das ist im Artikelbereich bisher aber leider nicht berücksichtigt.



Hmmm  gut zu wissen , es ist halt schwierig unter diesen Umständen ordentlich in den Kommentaren Arbeiten zu können, denn Bannen will ich nicht gleich jeden   Manchmal reicht ja eine "Bedenk-Auszeit" dem ein oder anderen schon um zu merken "OK ich habe etwas überreagiert".


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Mai 2011)

Boah ey, gidhora mit seinen doofen Videos hat sich jetzt nen neuen Account gemacht um diese zu Posten.

Ist der zu doof den Videosammelthread zu nutzen oder tut der nur so?


----------



## Firun (4. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Boah ey, gidhora mit seinen doofen Videos hat sich jetzt nen neuen Account gemacht um diese zu Posten.
> 
> Ist der zu doof den Videosammelthread zu nutzen oder tut der nur so?



Das ist absichtliches Ignorieren der Regeln und muss gebannt werden, nicht mehr nicht weniger, Lösch den Thread und Bann ihn , gar nicht mehr weiter drauf reagieren da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren bei dem Penner -.-


----------



## ZAM (4. Mai 2011)

Und dann noch so einen guten Nickname dazu missbrauchen


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Mai 2011)

Damit ihr mal wieder was zum lachen habt, jedenfalls bis zum Muttertag: http://www.scheissewasschenkichmutti.de/


----------



## ZAM (11. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bans ja, Schreibsperren leider nicht - ich hab schon rausgefunden, wie das Kommentarsystem von den Schreibsperren auch wissen könnte, das ist im Artikelbereich bisher aber leider nicht berücksichtigt.



Schreibsperren funktionieren anscheinend doch. Es gibt nur das Problem, dass der User bis zu max. 5 Minuten nach der Schreibsperre noch die Möglichkeit haben kann, Kommentare zu schreiben. Das gleiche gilt auch bei einem Ban. Problem ist, dass das Frontend die Login-Sessions nur alle 5 Minuten neu initialisiert. Aus Performance-Gründen können wir das auch nicht ändern. Wir haben die Schreibsperr-Routine aber noch etwas verfeinert - die Änderung geht mit einer anderen Änderung demnächst live.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Mai 2011)

Diese angeblichen "Ich hab mich verklickt"-Poster mit ihren Rift-Test-Keys

Und floppydrive im Thread http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/185044-buffed-und-die-indizierung


----------



## Firun (13. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und floppydrive im Thread http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/185044-buffed-und-die-indizierung



dito   der typ ist irgenwie naja ...


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> dito   der typ ist irgenwie naja ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Mai 2011)

Der TE von: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/185173-wann-kommt-buffed-hinterher/ 

Also bei manchen Usern muss ich die Sätze 5x lesen, bis ich es verstanden habe. Und alle können sich nicht mit einer L-R-S rausreden.

Und was Dreamweaver bitte mit Programmieren zu tun hat, frag ich lieber nicht.

Foren / CMS sind ne andere Welt. Vielleicht hilft DW ja für das Layout....


----------



## Firun (17. Mai 2011)

kotze an der Hauswand kotze an der Hauswand tritratrullallaaaaa....


----------



## ZAM (17. Mai 2011)

Wahrscheinlich wird da auch nie ein vernünftiges Beispiel kommen, was genau er meint. Wahrscheinlich will er in der Datenbank auch einfach keine Items mehr sehen, die unter Stufe 85 sind oder dem Suchti nichts mehr bringen.


Geil finde ich auch diese "Kritik":

"[font=Arial, Helvetica]Die Zeitangabe ist falsch, SWTOR spielt ungefähr 3650 Jahre vor den Ereignissen der Filme. Wenn ihr schon so grob runden wollt, dann doch bitte auch richtig. (die Zahl liegt deutlich näher an der 4000 als an der 3000) Wäre nett wenn ihr bei der nächsten Zusammenfassung etwas sorgfältiger recherchieren würdet."[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica]Ich frage mich, ob solche Kotzbrocken bei der Erziehung abwesend waren.. oder deren Eltern.[/font]


----------



## Firun (17. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> [font=Arial, Helvetica]Ich frage mich, ob solche Kotzbrocken bei der Erziehung abwesend waren.. oder deren Eltern.[/font]



Entweder wahren die Eltern während der Schwangerschaft bekifft... oder es war eine Sturzgeburt, haha mit dem Kopf voran gegen die nächste wand.. man könnte auch von zu heiß gebadet reden.  

So genug lustig für heute..


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Mai 2011)

Yeah, solche Bugreports, wie hier: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/177264-blasc-charakterupload/page__view__findpost__p__3081905l, liebe ich als Entwickler/Supporter.


----------



## ZAM (18. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Yeah, solche Bugreports, wie hier: http://forum.buffed....st__p__3081905l, liebe ich als Entwickler/Supporter.



Ich würde drunter schreiben, "Uns interessiert es nur bei dir nicht, wegen deiner Anmerkung am Schluss".


----------



## Ahramanyu (18. Mai 2011)

Mein Gedanke ging eher in die Richtung "Oooooooooooohhhhhh, fühlst du dich ignoooriiiiiert, armes dutzi dutzi dutzi."


----------



## Telkir (18. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und was Dreamweaver bitte mit Programmieren zu tun hat, frag ich lieber nicht.


Ha, ich hab's schon immer gewusst. Zam setzt sich nachts hin und hardcodet alle buffed-Seiten. Das muss gerade bei den Kommentaren Spaß machen. Aber warum nimmst du Dreamweaver dafür und wieso lässt du die Flames nicht gleich weg, Zam? Stümper!

Laut apfelpup Kommentargeschichte meint er wohl die alten Stufe-60-PvP-Teile. Dort stehen noch die alten Ehre-Kosten: 70 statt 5XX. WTF, wann kommt buffed endlich mal hinterher???!!!11111


----------



## ZAM (18. Mai 2011)

Telkir schrieb:


> Ha, ich hab's schon immer gewusst. Zam setzt sich nachts hin und hardcodet alle buffed-Seiten. Das muss gerade bei den Kommentaren Spaß machen. Aber warum nimmst du Dreamweaver dafür und wieso lässt du die Flames nicht gleich weg, Zam? Stümper!
> 
> Laut apfelpup Kommentargeschichte meint er wohl die alten Stufe-60-PvP-Teile. Dort stehen noch die alten Ehre-Kosten: 70 statt 5XX. WTF, wann kommt buffed endlich mal hinterher???!!!11111



Geh weg .. *g*


----------



## Firun (9. Juni 2011)

Der Raupkopierer Razzia Thread geht mir jetzt langsam wo hin -.-  ich hab jetzt das dritte mal Namensnennungen von dubiosen Seiten entfernt, und ich glaube ich bin da nicht der einzige der da was entfernt hat... alter...


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

Ist zu... ich würde es ja langsam aufgeben solchen Themen eine Chance zu geben - aber dann würde die Forenaktivität noch weiter einpennen..


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Juni 2011)

Ach ich liebe diese Privatserver-Spieler:



> User:
> Hi! dürfte ich erfahren, warum mein Thread Waffenverzauberungen 3.3.5 automatisch geschlossen wurde?
> 
> mfg
> ...


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2011)

Nicht Wortlaut, aber sinnhaftig so wiedergegeben:
"Ich habe keine Lust mich an die Regeln zu halten, darum wurde mein Thread geschlossen - nur in meiner kleinen Welt ist das alles Eure Schuld, denn mit Euch gehts seit Ewigkeiten bergab, also löscht sofort mein Profil - brauche den Scheiss hier nicht."

"Sony hat den Hack und den dadurch entstandenen wirtschaftlichen Millionenschaden verdient - mir doch egal, dass das Auswirkungen auf Jobs und zukünftige Produkte haben kann und sicher auch wird - ist ja nicht mein Leben."

"Runterladen ist toll, die Kino.to-Verhaftungen sind ein Skandal, die gehören alle kastriert!!! Sharing FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nieder mit dem Kommerz!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

"Unerhört dass Firmen Geld verdienen wollen! Abzocke! Die sollen nur das einnehmen, was grade so reicht um über die Runden zu kommen!!!!!"

Gott lass Hirn vom Himmel regnen....

Was mich aktuell richtig annervt: SWTOR-Community-Mitglieder, die sich für die "bessere Community" halten, aber auch nur das sind, was die WoW-Community über all die Jahre (de)evolutioniert hat - Also ein Haufen Hörensagen-nach-dem-Maul-reden-Fakten-Zombies, die in jedem Artikel die Blizzard-Keule sehen, mit der wir SWTOR beabsichtigt madig und kaputt machen wollen, damit ja niemand was anderes außer WoW spielt - Motto: buffed = Bild, die Blizzard-Fanboys und Alles-andere-Hater.

Idioten .. allesamt..


----------



## Noxiel (11. Juni 2011)

Das Spectrumizer den Link zu My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic gelöscht hat.     

So fixe ich jeden an, die Serie wenigstens 2:31min zu schauen. 
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=JJbAT1wzS8U



ZAM schrieb:


> Was mich aktuell richtig annervt: SWTOR-Community-Mitglieder, die sich für die "bessere Community" halten, aber auch nur das sind, was die WoW-Community über all die Jahre (de)evolutioniert hat - Also ein Haufen Hörensagen-nach-dem-Maul-reden-Fakten-Zombies, die in jedem Artikel die Blizzard-Keule sehen, mit der wir SWTOR beabsichtigt madig und kaputt machen wollen, damit ja niemand was anderes außer WoW spielt - Motto: buffed = Bild, die Blizzard-Fanboys und Alles-andere-Hater.
> 
> Idioten .. allesamt..


Ach ZAM. Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier. Diese Hinweise gabs doch damals schon bei HdRO, Rift, Runes of Magic, Warhammer und und AoC. Da darfst du dich nicht aufregen, du machst dich bloß kaputt.


----------



## Telkir (11. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was mich aktuell richtig annervt: SWTOR-Community-Mitglieder, die sich für die "bessere Community" halten,


Willkommen in meiner Welt. Am Anfang habe ich noch versucht im HdRO-Forum gegenzusteuern. Nachdem ich für den HdRO-Test mit einem recht erfolgreichen Schlachtzug unterwegs war, weiß ich nun endgültig, dass Hobbits ebenso lootgeil und "konstruktiv kritisierend" sind wie jeder x-beliebige WoW-Spieler. Meine Güte, wir hatten damals wenigstens noch Frauen im Raid, die die anzüglichsten Witze gemacht haben (und auf Gildentreffen was blitzen lassen haben)...

Aber he, Star Wars wird die geilste Community der Welt haben! Die wahren Fans sind ja alle über 40. Ausnahmslos. Darum bitte mit Altersfreigabe. Und Quali-Test: "Findest du Jar Jar Bings witzig?"


----------



## Stanglnator (11. Juni 2011)

Sobald eine Community anfängt, sich für besser zu halten, offenbart sie ihr wahres Gesicht... genau, sie besteht aus Menschen, die alle ihre Fehler haben. Schlimm ist es nur, wenn man seine Fehler in Form von öffentlichen Beiträgen wieder und wieder an die große Glocke hängt...


----------



## ZAM (22. Juni 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Sobald eine Community anfängt, sich für besser zu halten, offenbart sie ihr wahres Gesicht... genau, sie besteht aus Menschen, die alle ihre Fehler haben. Schlimm ist es nur, wenn man seine Fehler in Form von öffentlichen Beiträgen wieder und wieder an die große Glocke hängt...



Was ja grad wieder abgeht.

Geil finde ich übrigens auch so sachen wie "Premium hat nichts zu bieten - aber mit Premium wollt ihr ja eh nur Werbefreiheit erzwingen! Dann lieber Adblocker!!!!!!!" .. und vor allem geil, wenn es von den gleichen Idio...Leuten kommt, die seit der Einführung von Premium nach Werbefreiheit gebrüllt haben ... Manchmal möchte ich mit glühende Eisen bei einigen Leuten den Verstand anheizen...


----------



## Telkir (23. Juni 2011)

Es wird Zeit, dass Ihr auf Euer Gehalt verzichtet! Kann ja nicht angehen, dass eine Seite auf die ein oder andere Weise finanziert werden will. Ein ehrenamtlicher Zam wäre mir auch viel lieber, dann könnte er sich keine Videospiele mehr leisten und 24h am Tag neue Features programmieren! Ha!

p.s. Meine Finger jucken jedes Mal so unglaublich, wenn jemand schreibt, dass man doch einfach Addblock nutzen sollte. Gebt mir einen großen "LÖSCHEN"-Button, eine GPS-Peilung und einen Holzhammer.


----------



## Stanglnator (23. Juni 2011)

Und dann noch am Outfit von Zam und Olli rummotzen. Was erwarten die, den seligen Alec Guiness und David Prowse samt Originalkostümen? Für lau, wohlgemerkt...


----------



## Firun (23. Juni 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Und dann noch am Outfit von Zam und Olli rummotzen. Was erwarten die, den seligen Alec Guiness und David Prowse samt Originalkostümen? Für lau, wohlgemerkt...



Ich hab aufgehört über Erwartungen von Usern nach zu denken    macht nur Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. Juli 2011)

TheGui kotzt mich momentan so an. Diese Arroganz, die zum Himmel stinkt, da hat man wirklich Lust einen Klapps auf den Hinterkopf zu geben.


----------



## Firun (14. Juli 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> TheGui kotzt mich momentan so an. Diese Arroganz, die zum Himmel stinkt, da hat man wirklich Lust einen Klapps auf den Hinterkopf zu geben.


----------



## Carcharoth (14. Juli 2011)

Ich find Soramac niedlich ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Juli 2011)

Wieso? Hat er sich noch nen dritten Account zum weinen erstellt?


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Juli 2011)

Ne. Die zwei bisherigen sind lustig genug ;D


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Juli 2011)

Und das, wo keiner von beiden mehr zum Einloggen freigeschalten ist


----------



## Haxxler (15. Juli 2011)

Keine Angts, der kommt schon wieder ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Juli 2011)

Ach ja, die User im Gildenforum. Beschweren sich, dass man die Threads zumacht, weil sie die Pushregeln verletzen.

Bsp:

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/186691-neubeginn-allianz-die-nebelwandler-suchen-dich/

Und dann seine PN:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wie wollt ihr denn eine Community am laufen halten, wenn ihr euch nicht an eure eigenen Regeln haltet und Threads einfach willkürlich schließt ? Ich habe nun extra wegen dieser blöden Regel zum Thread pushen (an die sich sonst eh keiner hält), mit dem dritten push gewartet, bis die zwei Wochen um waren (05.07., 13.07. und 17.07, ist bei mir die dritte Woche), und der Thread wird trotzdem geschlossen... Haltet euch doch bitte an eure eigenen Regeln... das ist nicht die feine englische Art.



Ich hab ihn dann drauf hingewiesen, dass es doch die Editierfunktion gibt.

Ach wie niedlich:


> Bekannt durchaus, aber leider funktioniert sie nicht, stattdessen bekomme ich meistens eine tolle Meldung bezüglich eines SQL-Fehlers. Und zwar an 3 verschiedenen PC's mit 12 verschiedenen Browsern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Noxiel (18. Juli 2011)

Wann lernen die Leute endlich, dass das Forum der Fischfreunde Hoyerswerde e.V. *keine* größere Community ist. Ne ne ne....


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Juli 2011)

Vor allem: Er macht das Beruflich....

Wenn er das macht, sollte er Regeln kennen. Aber wenn man sich sein PS ansschaut, denkt er, wir arbeiten bei Computec und machen das gegen Bezahlung.


----------



## Firun (18. Juli 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wenn er das macht, sollte er Regeln kennen. Aber wenn man sich sein PS ansschaut, denkt er, wir arbeiten bei Computec und machen das gegen Bezahlung.



Ach ihr bekommt kein Geld ?


----------



## Haxxler (18. Juli 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Ach ihr bekommt kein Geld ?



Nein, dafür bleiben aber auch unsere Körper verschont ^^


----------



## ZAM (27. Juli 2011)

Und noch nicht mal die angeblichen SQL-Fehler posten. Extrem professionell und erfahren der Bob.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Juli 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/187453-vielen-dank-fur-den-spam

Lol, kann man rausbekommen, ob die ersichtliche Mail-Adresse geändert wurde? Denn die ersichtliche ist nicht wirklich komplex und "schwer zu erraten".


----------



## ZAM (28. Juli 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed....nk-fur-den-spam
> 
> Lol, kann man rausbekommen, ob die ersichtliche Mail-Adresse geändert wurde? Denn die ersichtliche ist nicht wirklich komplex und "schwer zu erraten".



Ist nicht geändert worden - er hat sie ja "extra für buffed" angelegt.


Aber "buffed" in Verbindung mit Games ist fürs Bruteforcen für Phishingmails jetzt nicht grade sehr mysteriös und verschlüsselt.

seitename_von_gut_besuchten_wow/mmo_portalen@random_domain


----------



## Telkir (7. August 2011)

> "Der Mann sollte mal langsam was verstehen. Patch 4.2 ist nun wieviele Wochen auf den Server ? 5 Wochen oder. In der Zeit bringt eine Firma wie Trion Worlds bei Rift eine komplette Radinstanz mit Massen an anderen Verbesserungen und Inhalten.
> 
> Und hier wird eine grundlegende Funktion für Tanks verbuggt gelassen. Seit Rift spiele ich meine Klerikerin auch als Tank und ich weiss genau, was das heisst. - Wipe, wenn Tab nicht so macht, wie ich das brauche.
> 
> ...


Ich hasse Dakirah! In jeder verschissenen WoW-Meldung der selbe Mist. Warum kann man nicht einfach sein Spiel genießen? Was ist mir das egal, was Rift an Content raushaut. Welches MMORPG hat das in den ersten Monaten nach Release nicht gemacht? Das Zeug ist zur großen Teilen vorprogrammiert und wird nach Feinschliff rausgehauen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. August 2011)

Ach, ich muss mir in den Rift-Meldungen zu "Hotfix xy für Patch 1.3" verkneifen, zu schreiben, wie unfähig Trion sein muss.

Da kommen für einen Patch 15 Fixes und keine stört es. Wenn das bei WoW der Fall ist/wäre und zu jedem verdammten Hotfix eine News kommen würde, würden die Riftler angekrochen kommen und rummeckern, wie sch... WoW sein muss.

Ich finde es auch ein wenig Übertrieben, wie Trion Content rauswirft. Patch 1.3 war kaum fertig (Raid-Instanz betretbar) freigespielt, kommt schon der nächste Patch mit einem Raid.

Spieler, welche nicht sofort zu Release eines MMO bzw. des Addons durchstarten, hängen scheinbar immer hinterher.


----------



## Stanglnator (7. August 2011)

Ja mei, wir können natürlich die simple Regel aufstellen, dass in Kommentaren streng on Topic geschrieben werden muss. On Topic = zum Spiel. Und damit hat der Rift-Batz bei WoW nix mehr verloren, und natürlich andersrum. 

Für die notorischen Streithansel können wir ja alternativ ein "Meiner ist größer als deiner"-Unterforum einrichten, wo sie so richtig zeigen können, wie geil sie sind, weil sie das richtige Spiel spielen...


----------



## Firun (7. August 2011)

Die Idee gefällt mir :-D


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. August 2011)

Soll das dann ein "Mit-Bild-Zwang"-Forum werden? Dann aber Ab18


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2011)

ePeen-Forum klingt in der Theorie super, ist aber bescheiden zu realisieren, denn da müssen die Regeln allen Beteiligten extrem klar sein, so dass dann keiner mit seinem fiktiven Anwalt oder die örtliche Polizeidienststelle angeheult kommt, dass er von XYZ beleidigt wurde und ihn anzeigt und zudem kein Flamewar per PN losbricht.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. September 2011)

Boahr ... Hab vor paar Tagen 'nen Auftrag bekommen, ein PHP Importscript für ein Drupal 7 CMS zu entwickeln, was ~50MB an Artikeln in Form von XML (inkl. Bildern und anderen Media-Daten) importiert, in einen eigenen Content Type, eine eigene Kategorie und am besten so, dass es dann im Endeffekt 1:1 so aussieht, wie die restlichen, dort schon vorhandenen, Artikel.
Vorher noch nie was von Drupal gehört, geschweige denn damit gearbeitet ... Deadline: 28.09. 

Hab mich da zwar inzwischen gut durchgebissen und es ist langsam Land in Sicht. Aber trotzdem ... *KOTZ* *KOTZ* *KOTZ*  

Glaube so gequalmt hat mein Schädel schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hab mich da zwar inzwischen gut durchgebissen und es ist langsam Land in Sicht. Aber trotzdem ... *KOTZ* *KOTZ* *KOTZ*
> Glaube so gequalmt hat mein Schädel schon lange nicht mehr.



Sei froh, dass es nicht Typo3 ist .. *g*


----------



## spectrumizer (29. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass es nicht Typo3 ist .. *g*


Typo3 wäre ja glaube noch halb so schlimm gewesen, darin ist meine Freundin Profi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. Oktober 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Typo3 wäre ja glaube noch halb so schlimm gewesen, darin ist meine Freundin Profi.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pseudo-XML-Format, um Content abzulegen ist mal ätzender Müll.


----------



## Telkir (23. November 2011)

Nicht auskotzen, sondern dem engagierten WOW-Verteidiger Derulu möchte ich Hallo sagen. Auf dass du bei der Meute durchhältst. *cheer*
(WoW ist trotzdem doof!)


----------



## Derulu (23. November 2011)

Telkir schrieb:


> Nicht auskotzen, sondern dem engagierten WOW-Verteidiger Derulu möchte ich Hallo sagen. Auf dass du bei der Meute durchhältst. *cheer*
> (WoW ist trotzdem doof!)



xD

Dankeschön

und:
Ansichtssache


----------



## ZAM (23. November 2011)

ICH HASSE REGULAR EXPRESSIONS AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH


----------



## Derulu (26. November 2011)

Ich bin grade kurz davor, jedem der in irgend einem Posting hier versucht durch irgendwelche Beispielnennungen oder ähnliches, ein Mitbewerberspiel herabzuwürdigen oder selbiges mit "Mitspielern" und deren Meinungen versucht ("Wenn du das und das nicht toll findest, bleib lieber bei Kuschelpandas/Fluggrindengel/whatever", "Das ist in XYZ aber graphisch viel schöner, soviel Geld für diese Grafik"...) einen Satz heiße Ohren zu verpassen (in beide Richtungen)...

Euphorie und "Fankultur" schön und gut aber warum muss man dazu immer a) andere Spieler beleidigen, b) andere Entwickler beleidigen, c) andere Spiele beleidigen? Weil einem die rhetorischen Fähig- und Möglichkeiten fehlen, etwas zu loben ohne dabei etwas anderes herabzuwürdigen und schlecht zu machen?

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. November 2011)

Wenn die User andere beleidigen -> Post löschen + Verwarnen


----------



## Derulu (26. November 2011)

xD achsoooooo^^

sowieso...es regt nur gerade ungemein auf^^


----------



## Stanglnator (27. November 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> aber warum muss man dazu immer a) andere Spieler beleidigen, b) andere Entwickler beleidigen, c) andere Spiele beleidigen? Weil einem die rhetorischen Fähig- und Möglichkeiten fehlen, etwas zu loben ohne dabei etwas anderes herabzuwürdigen und schlecht zu machen?


Nein, weil es im Internet geht. Im echten Leben würden nur Kleinkriminelle so agieren (ich verweise auf die Polizeiberichte der Tageszeitungen), aber im vermeintlich anonymen Netz fällt es den Leuten leichter, die mühsam antrainierten Erfolg der Zivilisation wieder abzustreifen und sich zu benehmen wie eine Horde Affen auf Crack. 
Ist zum Glück kein buffed-Phänomen, sondern kommt überall so vor. Bei Spiegel Online wird allerdings noch mit "Sie" beleidigt. Sie Kackn00b, Sie!


----------



## ZAM (28. November 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Ist zum Glück kein buffed-Phänomen, sondern kommt überall so vor. Bei Spiegel Online wird allerdings noch mit "Sie" beleidigt. Sie Kackn00b, Sie!



Auf Spiegel ist es zum Teil noch krasser, wie sehr sich die Leute wegen differenzierter Meinung gegenseitig herabwürdigen und als geistig minderwertig hinstellen, was nur auf den ersten Blick wegen der Sie-Verpackung nicht auffällt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. November 2011)

Ach gestern bei N24.de zum Thema Castortransporte, war dort einer, der als Kommentar nur "@Benutzername Nazischwein....." bringen konnte

Und nein, diese Kommentare wurden nicht gelöscht (zumindest waren sie gestern abend noch da)


----------



## ZAM (28. November 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ach gestern bei N24.de zum Thema Castortransporte, war dort einer, der als Kommentar nur "@Benutzername Nazischwein....." bringen konnte
> 
> Und nein, diese Kommentare wurden nicht gelöscht (zumindest waren sie gestern abend noch da)



Auf den Seiten moderiert auch keiner / selten mal wer.


----------



## Telkir (29. November 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ach gestern bei N24.de zum Thema Castortransporte, war dort einer, der als Kommentar nur "@Benutzername Nazischwein....." bringen konnte
> 
> Und nein, diese Kommentare wurden nicht gelöscht (zumindest waren sie gestern abend noch da)


Was, es gab wieder einen Castor-Transport? Und ich dachte, die haben den Fidel nach Deutschland verlegt - so wie es fast jede Online-Seite dank DPA-Ticker verbreitete...


----------



## Derulu (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich seh schwarz für dieses Land, wenn Menschen "sich berieseln" lassen oder "sich alles vorkauen" lassen, weitaus mehr befürworten als eigene Denkleistung und "Erarbeiten" (wenn ich mir die Kommentare bei der Umfrage zur Vollvertonung so durchlese)

Das sind genau die Menschen, die sich lieber sämtliche Freizeit vom Fernseher alles erzählen lassen als selbst ein gutes Buch zu lesen

Fazit
-> keiner liest mehr=keine eigene Fantasie (was dazu führt, dass Leute in einem MMO eine 24/7 Bespassung benötigen wie in einem Singleplayer, weil sie selbst nicht mehr zu etwas anderem in der Lage sind) -> sinnerfassendes Lesen wird immer "schlechter" -> immer mehr "Analphabeten"...aber ist ja nicht schlimm, wer muss schon lesen


Armes, armes Deutschland *sfz*


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2011)

Achtung, das entstammt einem freien Gedächtnisprotokoll, und soll die Situation an sich nur widerspiegeln - Wortwahl ist nicht im Detail so wiedergegeben, wie passiert:


"ALLES SCHEISSE, BLÖDE PIMMELSCHEISSE VERFICKTE!!!! ALLES ABZOCKER!! SOLLEN ALLE VERRECKEN!!!"

_*Kommentar gelöscht*Hinweis hinterlassen*_

"WARUM WURDE MEIN KOMMENTAR  GELÖSCHT? ZENSUR!!!!!! MEINUNGSFREIHEIT!!!! ZEIGE EUCH AN!!!!!"

_*Erklärung bzgl. Wortwahl, Netiquette und Löschung*_

"ZENSUR!!! ZENSUR ZENSUR!!! ALLES ZENSUR BLÖDE FICKSCHEISSE BLÖDE"

_*Kommentar gelöscht*_

"LOL LÄCHERLICH!!! ZENSUR!!! INKOMPETENZ!!! ALLE GEKAUFT!!!!"

_*Ban*__Anderes Forum*_

"ROFL LOL!!! WURDE GEBANNT!!! ROFL LOL !!!! AUF BUFFED HERRSCHT KEINE MEINUNGSFREIHEIT! ZENSIEREN UND LÖSCHEN ALLES GRUNDLOS UND OHNE KOMMENTAR WAS IHNEN NICHT PASST!!! SIND GEKAUFT!!! ROFL LOL ROFL LOL!!! INKOMPETENZ!!! ROLF LOL!!1111"



_
_


----------



## Derulu (7. Dezember 2011)

Aha...na dann


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, wie weit der Horizont bei einigen ist....


----------



## Firun (7. Dezember 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hmm, wie weit der Horizont bei einigen ist....


und selbst dann ist noch kein Ende in Sicht .. glaub mir


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Dezember 2011)

Manche SWTOR-"Jünger". Sobald etwas am (noch nicht erschienen) Spiel nicht geht (Launcher, etc.) wird ein Thread eröffnet. Kommen die alle von WoW?


----------



## Firun (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich befürchte es , obwohl ich sogar schon ein paar neue Foren Accounts gesehen habe


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Dezember 2011)

Am besten find ich ja den Thread, wo es um die Server geht.

"Geht die Buffed-Community auf einen Server, wenn ja auf welchen?"

Ich dachte mir schon, da zu antworten: "Ja, bitte sagt den Server, dann weiß ich, welchen ich nicht wähle."

Aber wenn man, wie beim Beta-Test, auch auf US-Servern spielen kann (120ms Ping), würde ich da spielen.


----------



## Firun (11. Dezember 2011)

Die Latenz zu den US Servern war wirklich gut.
Ich habe in der Beta auch nur auf den Servern gespielt ^^


----------



## Stanglnator (11. Dezember 2011)

Bitte nicht den Horizont beleidigen, kaeptniglo! ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Dezember 2011)

Ach ich mag die SWTOR-Spieler 

Der Launcher-Thread ist herrlich. Da beschwert sich der TE, dass BIOWARE ihm keinen Support zu einem, noch nicht veröffentlichtem, Spiel gibt.


----------



## Derulu (12. Dezember 2011)

Ist ja auch echt ein Skandal...

...aber Hauptsache die MMO-Menscheit jammert über die WoW Community und ihre "Spirenzchen"...und meint das Gras ist anderswo grüner^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Dezember 2011)

Immer noch die SWTOR-Spieler, die es mit dem Abo nicht hinbekommen und dann auf EA/BioWare meckern...


----------



## Firun (22. Dezember 2011)

DIE REEEGENN MICH SOOO AUFFFFFF!"!!!!!!!!111


mimimimi ich muss ein abo abschließen damit ich meine 30 gratis tage bekomme  voll blöd bioware
 mimi Warteschlange server down ich kann nicht spielen weil ich ein grottenhohler volldepp bin der es nicht checkt seinen Key richtig zu aktiveren weil ich lieber gezockt habe anstatt mich einmal in meinem Leben 5 minuten Lang um was zu kümmern was vielleicht wichtiger gewesen wäre.
nein jetzt heule ich allen die Ohren voll wie schlecht doch EA und Bioware sind weil sie nicht mit meiner totalen Blödheit gerechnet haben mimimi





soo  jetzt geht es mir besser


----------



## ZAM (22. Dezember 2011)

Mich regen die ganzen pseudo-Klugscheisser-mit-nichts-zufriedenen-Vollpfosten auf, die sollen sich alle in ihr pre-dsl-wussten-sie-nichts-vom-Internet-Loch zurück verpissen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Januar 2012)

Der User BoldarBlood.

Warum er sich mit SWTOR "beschäftigt" ist mir ein Rätsel. Er motzt nur über das Spiel.


----------



## MatthiasDammes (4. Januar 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Der User BoldarBlood.
> 
> Warum er sich mit SWTOR "beschäftigt" ist mir ein Rätsel. Er motzt nur über das Spiel.



Der geistert bereits seit Jahren durch die einschlägigen SWTOR Foren.
Das einzige wodurch er aber auf sich aufmerksam gemacht hat, war das bashen gegen SWTOR.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Januar 2012)

OMG, weil ich den Thread zum Exploit geschlossen habe schreibt er mir, dass ich eine "Interessante Diskussion" verhindert habe.


----------



## Derulu (5. Januar 2012)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Ich HASSE Fullquotes von Texten die mehr als 20 Zeilen haben um dann darunter einen Satz zu schreiben :"Dem stimme ich zu"


----------



## Firun (5. Januar 2012)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Sollte mich hier jemand wirklich einmal wegen eines "blödsinn"s o.Ä. bannen dann erkläre ich das Forum als komplett verrückt.
> (Nett ausgedrückt.)
> 
> Naja wurde ja schon temp. gebannt weil ich ein Bild zitierte das einem penis ähnelte und ich das nicht sofort erkannt hatte.
> ...


----------



## ZAM (5. Januar 2012)

Das hat er eben von mir per PN erhalten:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
> Hi BlizzLord,
> 
> ich beziehe mich auf folgenden Beitrag:
> ...


[/font]


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Januar 2012)

Falls er eine Reaktion zeigt, teilst du diese uns mit?


----------



## ZAM (5. Januar 2012)

Logisch.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Januar 2012)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!! FRAUEN!!!!!!!!!!! 


... so, jetzt gehts mir besser!


----------



## ZAM (9. Januar 2012)




----------



## Carcharoth (9. Januar 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!! FRAUEN!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ... so, jetzt gehts mir besser!




Alle Wahnsinnig!


----------



## ZAM (9. Januar 2012)

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Rechtsstreit-zwischen-Blizzard-und-Bossland-geht-weiter-863040/#comments

Mehr muss ich nicht sagen *g*


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. Januar 2012)

Hey Jungs, wollte mich mal wieder melden.

Habe seit Oktober einen neuen Job und war moderativ so ziemlich tot. Nicht dass ich vorher Mr. Aktivmod war, aber der genannte Zeitraum war ja besonders mau bei mir. Denke, dass ich jetzt doch wieder zwischen meinen Schichten mehr reinschaue.

*wink*


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2012)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, wollte mich mal wieder melden.
> 
> Habe seit Oktober einen neuen Job und war moderativ so ziemlich tot. Nicht dass ich vorher Mr. Aktivmod war, aber der genannte Zeitraum war ja besonders mau bei mir. Denke, dass ich jetzt doch wieder zwischen meinen Schichten mehr reinschaue.
> 
> *wink*



WB ;D

Aber .. was war daran jetzt eigentlich das auskotzen? *g*


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Januar 2012)

Dieser dumme Phisher.... Was bringt dem Idioten das eigentlich?

Und warum kann so ein Arsch dauernd neue Mail-Adressen bei gmx & co. anlegen? Das sollte bei denen auch mal unterbunden werden.

PS: Kann man diese Freien Proxies nicht standardmäßig unterbinden, gibt es da keine Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Firun (12. Januar 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Dieser dumme Phisher.... Was bringt dem Idioten das eigentlich?
> 
> Und warum kann so ein Arsch dauernd neue Mail-Adressen bei gmx & co. anlegen? Das sollte bei denen auch mal unterbunden werden.
> 
> PS: Kann man diese Freien Proxies nicht standardmäßig unterbinden, gibt es da keine Möglichkeiten?



Allein die Bild Verlinkungen die er macht, kann man diese Adressen nicht sperren, nur diese beiden Adressen von denen er die Bilder her nimmt.

Und vielleicht sollte man die Link und Bild Post Erlaubnis mal wieder etwas hochschrauben ?

Dieser Penner Postet jedes mal im Minuten Takt 10-12 Smiley-Only Posts ins TERA Forum und spammt dann seinen Account Klau mist ins WOW Forum..

So ist das ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen , also warum dem Penner nicht ein paar große Steine in den Weg legen ?

Mir geht der auch tierisch wo hin..


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2012)

Proxies sperren = Kampf gegen Windmühlen. Ihr glaubt garnicht, wie gewaltig die Listen sind. Und selbst wenn, er hat zwischenzeitlich sogar Botnet-Listen genutzt und IPs über gehackte Web-Server geroutet. D.h. nicht, dass er Skill hat, er ist nur kreativ .. Tools dazu findet man in den ganzen Kinder-Pseudohacker-Seiten und Foren.

Das er bei GMX und Web.de seit Jahren unbegrenzt Adressen anlegen kann zeigt nur, dass sie ihre Registrierungen nicht prüfen, d.h. jeder kann da frei und völlig ungestraft entgegen deren AGB Accounts Faken. Früher hat zumindest web.de einen Freischalte-Briefmit Aktivierungscode verschickt - war wohl auf Dauer zu teuer. Ich kann aus Datenschutzgründen auch nicht einfach so web.de und gmx.de Email-Listen zur Abuse-Kontrolle mailen ... 

Alles was zusätzlich mit Sperren, Blockaden, Bildrechten, Link-Rechten etc. zu tun hat,  also User einschränkt, ist einfach nur noch Kontraproduktiv. Es ist ja leider nicht so, dass die Aktivität im Forum zugenommen hätte. Den aktiven Usern dann noch Steine in den Weg stellen ist eher abzuraten.


Warum er das macht? Geld. Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie viele Leute darauf reinfallen. Leider erstatten die aus Angst vor Häme für Ihre "Unaufmerksamkeit" keine Anzeige, das würde uns rechtliche Schritte erleichtern. So sind uns eher die Hände gebunden. Wenn die Geschädigten aktiv werden würden, wäre das was anderes.  Ihr glaubt gar nicht WIE SEHR mich das seit Jahren nervt. Ich habe schon relativ viel gemacht. Provider-Abuse angemailt, umfangreiche Listen mit Zeitstempeln erstellt. Beiträge gesichert und Archiviert, weitergegeben etc. <br class="Apple-interchange-newline">
Der wird vor allem soviel Kohle gemacht haben in den letzten Jahren, dass ihn Providerwechsel nicht jucken. Ich spekulier immer noch, dass es sich um einen Reseller von *** und Konsorten handelt, der den Goldseller-Seiten seine Beute vertickt.

Dank der paranoiden Deutschen, die gern Hörensagen nachlabern und der Bild vertrauen, sowie keinen Plan vom Internet haben, gibt es ja keine Vorratsdatenspeicherung, d.h. IP-Listen zu erstellen und Anzeige gegen Unbekannt zu erstatten bringt faktisch überhaupt nichts, weil die Provider keine Informationen mehr haben, sobald da überhaupt mal ein Rechtsapparat aktiv wird.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Januar 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Alle Wahnsinnig!


Ja, aber ohne gehts halt auch nicht.

Vorallem ...

*When girls are mad*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... True Story! Und da soll man(n) mal durchblicken.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Januar 2012)

Mir geht "TheGui" gewaltig auf die Nerven.

Was anderes als Rumpöbeln, andere als "Troll" abstempeln & Co. kann der User nicht.

Echt zum Kotzen.


----------



## Derulu (16. Januar 2012)

Heute mal wieder ne Verwarnung kassiert

Formulierung zum Thema LfR: "Die Leute die da rein gehen sind einfach mal so geistig und körperlich behindert das es mich überhaupt wunder wie sie es schaffen zu atmen oder überhaupt die Tastatur zu treffen"...

Aber er macht's geschickt...nächste Verwarnung kommt erst dann, wenn automatisch die alte rausgefallen ist^^


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2012)

Heute ist mal wieder Tag der ständig unzufriedenen Arschkrampen.


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Mir geht "TheGui" gewaltig auf die Nerven.
> 
> Was anderes als Rumpöbeln, andere als "Troll" abstempeln & Co. kann der User nicht.



Hast du Beispiele? Ne Verwarnung von mir zu seinem Verhalten hat er schon. Übrigens mit der typischen "Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein!!! Was soll ich denn gemacht haben???? Es gibt hier 1000x echtere Fälle!!!" Inkompetenz!!!!"-Reaktion, natürlich mit anderer echauffierender Wortwahl, aber es war deutlich rauszulesen. ^^


----------



## Derulu (17. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hast du Beispiele? Ne Verwarnung von mir zu seinem Verhalten hat er schon. Übrigens mit der typischen "Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein!!! Was soll ich denn gemacht haben???? Es gibt hier 1000x echtere Fälle!!!" Inkompetenz!!!!"-Reaktion, natürlich mit anderer echauffierender Wortwahl, aber es war deutlich rauszulesen. ^^



Guggst du mein Beispiel^^


----------



## Firun (17. Januar 2012)

Mal zu dem Phshing Typ , ein User meinte @ ZAM

bau bitte ein str_replace() auf die URLs ein 
0 


was meint er damit genau und geht sowas?


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Januar 2012)

Die URL soll durch etwas anderes ersetzt werden. Aber he, wozu ist die Zwischenseite eigentlich da?

@Zam:
Schau mal hier: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/192287-von-suche-beest-in-slot-liste-frisch-85-fur-frost-dk/page__view__findpost__p__3213557
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/192270-von-lfr-gildenbedarf/page__view__findpost__p__3213224


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Mal zu dem Phshing Typ , ein User meinte @ ZAM
> 
> bau bitte ein str_replace() auf die URLs ein
> was meint er damit genau und geht sowas?



Das -> 



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die URL soll durch etwas anderes ersetzt werden. Aber he, wozu ist die Zwischenseite eigentlich da?



Aber auch das URL-Ersetzen ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen. Es gibt so viele kostenlose und schnell eingerichtete Weiterleitungs-Domains. Die Vorschaltseite ist schon das Beste, was ich ohne ne zusätzliche Serverfarm aufbringen kann. Serverfarm für eine Methode, alle verlinkten URLs auf ihren tatsächlichen Inhalt prüfen und die User exakt warnen.

Der User mit der Empfehlung auf str_replace() hat btw. keinen Plan von PHP. Mit Version 6 wird die obsolet und fliegt vollständig raus *g*


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Guggst du mein Beispiel^^



Immer Links. ^^


Btw. hat er sich über die Löschung der beiden Beispiele von kaept beschwert? Falls ja, Abschuss.


----------



## Derulu (17. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Immer Links. ^^



"Arbeit Arbeit"

http://forum.buffed....r-gildenbedarf/

Aber das hat der Kapitän ja schon gepostet^^ (und gelöscht hab ich das  )


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Immer Links. ^^
> 
> 
> Btw. hat er sich über die Löschung der beiden Beispiele von kaept beschwert? Falls ja, Abschuss.


Nee, beschweren tut der sich schon nicht. Bekommt es wahrscheinlich gar nicht mit, dass es gelöscht wird. Ich verwarn ja nicht dauernd. Aber vlt. sollte man das wirklich tun.....


----------



## Derulu (17. Januar 2012)

Isch hab verwarnt


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Januar 2012)

Ja, das hab ich ja gesehen. Aber nach seinem Post im DK-Bereich, den ich gelöscht hatte, hab ich nicht verwarnt.


----------



## Firun (17. Januar 2012)

Versteh ich das gerade richtig , ein und die selbe PErson wird an ein und dem selben Tag von zwei Mods verwarnt ? XD  gebt dem Jungen doch mal ne 24 oder 32std Schreibpause


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Januar 2012)

nee, ich war noch so nett und hab den nicht verwarnt.


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2012)

Funktioniert jetzt eigentlich der IP-Ban korrekt?


----------



## Noxiel (18. Januar 2012)

Ich habe gestern Abend noch ein paar IPs gesperrt, schienen nicht wieder aufgetaucht zu sein. Würde also behaupten Ja.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Januar 2012)

Gestern wieder:

Der Hostname für 109.192.187.100 ist HSI-KBW-109-192-187-100.hsi6.kabel-badenwuerttemberg.de


----------



## ZAM (19. Januar 2012)

Ich setze eben eine Mail an abuse@kabelbw.com auf. Ich glaube zwar, dass er "nur" kompromittierte Rechner nutzt .. aber einen Versuch ist es wert..


----------



## Derulu (19. Januar 2012)

ich hasse grade BW/EA so derbe^^

einen ganzen tag versucht, den dämlichen 1.1er Patch zu installieren

Ergebnis:

10x das Spiel "neu installiert"
3x Spiel "repariert"

und jedesmal

"Patchdateien können nicht geschrieben werden"...der Rekord war bei 99% der Installation^^

So ein blödes Spiel  ...da kann ich die ganzen Flamereien die imemr wieder auftauchen schon verstehen^^


----------



## Noxiel (20. Januar 2012)

Machs wie ich Derulu. Hab so wenig Zeit, dass der Kauf eines MMORPGs einfach nicht lohnt. Spart Kosten und Nerven.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Januar 2012)

Komisch, mein alter Beta-Client patcht immer ohne Probleme


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2012)

Installierst du das Spiel in ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis?


----------



## Derulu (20. Januar 2012)

Ja...in F:\Games\Star Wars The Old Republic

^^

Nein ich installiere nie irgend etwas in den "Programme" Ordner von Windows...schon gar nicht in den von Vista

Edit6:

Des weiteren Ärgert mich der User flodl, der jedweden Kommentar der nicht "Pro Sw: TOR" ist, meldet...quasi die ganze bcp Meldungsseite ist voll von seinen Meldungen^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Januar 2012)

Verwarn ihn wegen "Missbrauch der Melden"-Funktion


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2012)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/190764-auswertung-der-kommentar-meldungen/page__view__findpost__p__3215683


----------



## Derulu (20. Januar 2012)

Grml...

Nun will man mir also eigene Meinungen absprechen...oder mir verbieten, etwas öfter zu posten als vll. der übliche Moderator...*grrrrr*

Außerdem lässt sich das Spiel immer noch nicht patchen...


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2012)

Laufwerk C zu wenig Platz?


----------



## Derulu (20. Januar 2012)

Laufwerk F...und da sind 294Gb frei^^

es ist laut Log jedesmal eine andere Datei des Spiels, welche den "Patchdateien können nicht geschrieben werden"-Error auslöst

ich war bei 1%
ich war bei 55%
ich war bei 16%
ich war bei 39%
ich war bei 78%
ich war bei 99%
ich war bei 5%

^^

Das traurige ist ja, dass er jedesmal neu lädt den Patch....wieder 300mb laden...und ich habe nicht unbedingt eine Flatrate

Ich geb's auf fürs Erste...es will nicht sein und ich hab kein unbegenztes Downloadvolumen...

*grrrrrrrr*

Der Launcher scheint einfach zu sensibel (das sagen auch die Kundendienstdroiden...der Launcher verzeiht nicht den kleinsten Fehler in den Spiel- bzw. den downgeloadeten Patchdateien)


----------



## ZAM (23. Januar 2012)

Meine Frage bezog sich auf C wegen Temp und Auslagerungskram. ^^


----------



## Derulu (23. Januar 2012)

C hat auch noch 296GB frei


----------



## ZAM (23. Januar 2012)

http://bcp.buffed.de/users/banfilter

Ich hab wegen dem Phisher noch hinzugefügt, dass IPs direkt eingetragen werden können, falls notwendig. Weil manchmal ist die "Letzte IP" nicht die, die er grad verwendet.


----------



## Firun (23. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://bcp.buffed.de/users/banfilter
> 
> Ich hab wegen dem Phisher noch hinzugefügt, dass IPs direkt eingetragen werden können, falls notwendig. Weil manchmal ist die "Letzte IP" nicht die, die er grad verwendet.



    super das wollte ich nämlich mal ansprechen


----------



## Stanglnator (24. Januar 2012)

Ich hab jetzt drei Mal angefangen, eine Antwort auf die Manipulationsvorwürfe bei der SWTOR-Umfrage zu schreiben. ZAM macht sicher gerade drei Kreuze, dass ich die nicht abgeschickt habe... 

Es tut mir Leid, aber ich verstehe diese Leute nicht. Der eine hat ein Kommentarlog, bei dem jeder Berufskomiker depressiv werden würde, so viel negatives und frustriertes Gerotze steht da drin. Der andere meldet sich frisch an, nennt sich Lobyist (und kann sich offenbar kein zweites b leisten...) und schlägt in die selbe Kerbe. Das ist sooo weltfremd. Noch nie hat ein Publisher in meiner fast 18jährigen Karriere in der Spielebranche versucht, eine LESERUMFRAGE zu beeinflussen. Nicht mal vorab gefragt, wie die Ergebnisse aussehen. Weder bei mir, noch habe ich es von woanders gerüchteweise gehört. 

Wozu auch? 

Alles, was die wollen, sind die Ergebnisse für ihr Reporting. Das ist das einzige, was sie interessiert - sie kriegen kostenlose Coverage, das hilft ihnen im internationalen Vergleich. Es ist den deutschen PR-Leuten aber scheißegal, wie die Umfrage ausfällt. Die werden nicht daran gemessen. 

Aber es ist wohl zu viel gesunder Menschenverstand nötig, um sowas zu erkennen...


----------



## Firun (25. Januar 2012)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Aber es ist wohl zu viel gesunder Menschenverstand nötig, um sowas zu erkennen...



Gut erkannt


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2012)

18 Jahre ...  *g*

Auf so ein Geschwall eingehen funktioniert eh nicht. Wenn du es löschst, heißt es "ZENSUR" "PEINLICHE SEITE!" "CHINA!!!", und das nicht nur bei uns, sondern auch gleich in den Foren/Blogs/Comments von Mitbewerbern oder den eigenen Gilden, Blogs. what ever. Leider auch ohne Links zu uns, wodurch kein Google-Juice entsteht *g*.

Wenn du es hingegen kommentierst, bist du ja ein scheinheiliger Lügner,  weil du bist ja bezahlt. ABER es gibt ja (was passiert ist) zum Glück noch die Selbstregulierung durch User, die ihren Kopf gebrauchen. Leider haben einige davon keinen Skill in Sachen Ironie. Ich hab was gelöscht, was ironisch gemeint war, aber für mich auch beim dritten lesen nach Unterstützung von dem unterstellenden Vorwurfsschwachsinn klang *g*


----------



## Derulu (26. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn du es hingegen kommentierst, bist du ja ein scheinheiliger Lügner, weil du bist ja bezahlt. ABER es gibt ja (was passiert ist) zum Glück noch die Selbstregulierung durch User, die ihren Kopf gebrauchen. Leider haben einige davon keinen Skill in Sachen Ironie. Ich hab was gelöscht, was ironisch gemeint war, aber für mich auch beim dritten lesen nach Unterstützung von dem unterstellenden Vorwurfsschwachsinn klang *g*



Ironie ist ein scharfes Schwert, das leider nicht jeder zu führen vermag.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Januar 2012)

Der IP-Sperr-Algorithmus funktioniert doch noch nicht.

Um 13:51 Uhr wurde die IP 109.192.186.212 (HSI-KBW-109-192-186-212.hsi6.kabel-badenwuerttemberg.de) gesperrt. Trotzdem wurden dann 2x neue User + Phishingposting unter der IP angelegt. Einmal 17:xx Uhr und einmal 19:xx Uhr.

Edit: Gerade nochmal der selber Arsch. Gleiche IP.


ZAM, bitte aktiviere so einen Posting-Sperre, dass man nur alle 30sekunden ein Posting machen kann. Haben andere Foren doch auch.

PS: Kabel-BW sollte auch mal was unternehmen... kann doch nicht schwer sein, zu ermitteln, wem die IP zugeordnet wurde. 7 Tage sollten sie die Daten doch aufbewahren....


----------



## Firun (29. Januar 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Der IP-Sperr-Algorithmus funktioniert doch noch nicht.
> 
> Um 13:51 Uhr wurde die IP 109.192.186.212 (HSI-KBW-109-192-186-212.hsi6.kabel-badenwuerttemberg.de) gesperrt. Trotzdem wurden dann 2x neue User + Phishingposting unter der IP angelegt. Einmal 17:xx Uhr und einmal 19:xx Uhr.
> 
> ...



Ja ich schließe mich iglo an bitte bitte unter nimm etwas..


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> ZAM, bitte aktiviere so einen Posting-Sperre, dass man nur alle 30sekunden ein Posting machen kann. Haben andere Foren doch auch.



Die gibts, ist seit Ewigkeiten auf 15 Sekunden. Als ich sie auf 1 Minute hatte, wurde rumgeheult, dass man doch so lange warten muss, bis man Antworten kann (vor allem Nachtschwärmer). Ich kanns trotzdem mal auf 30 Sek. hochdrehen.



> PS: Kabel-BW sollte auch mal was unternehmen... kann doch nicht schwer sein, zu ermitteln, wem die IP zugeordnet wurde. 7 Tage sollten sie die Daten doch aufbewahren....



Ich habe denen vorletzten Freitag eine Abuse-Mail mit Nutzungszusammenfassung geschickt. Nur bekommt man auf solche Mails nie Feedback, weil das Zeug wahrscheinlich direkt in /dev/null wandert.


----------



## Firun (30. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe denen vorletzten Freitag eine Abuse-Mail mit Nutzungszusammenfassung geschickt. Nur bekommt man auf solche Mails nie Feedback, weil das Zeug wahrscheinlich direkt in /dev/null wandert.



Unbedingt dran bleiben, immer wieder nach fragen und dran bleiben, man sollte zumindest ein Statement von denen bekommen das man weis dass sich das jemand wenigstens angesehen hat.


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Der IP-Sperr-Algorithmus funktioniert doch noch nicht.
> 
> Um 13:51 Uhr wurde die IP 109.192.186.212 (HSI-KBW-109-192-186-212.hsi6.kabel-badenwuerttemberg.de) gesperrt. Trotzdem wurden dann 2x neue User + Phishingposting unter der IP angelegt. Einmal 17:xx Uhr und einmal 19:xx Uhr.



Ab sofort funktioniert es. Das war ein doofer Logik-Bug. Der Cache wurde auf den Servern nur erneuert, wenn ihr die IP über die Profil-Verwaltung gebannt habt. Bei dem IP-Tool wurde das gar nicht ausgeführt. Jetzt geht es. Ihr könnt testweise ja mal Eure IP bannen ^^, das greift nicht im BCP, d.h. Ihr könnt Euch wieder entbannen.


----------



## Derulu (31. Januar 2012)

grrrr...mich regt grade dieser ZAM auf, der scheinbar Tickets im bcp übernimmt und dann nix mehr macht mit denen (sie nicht schließt oder löscht^^)


----------



## Firun (31. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ihr könnt testweise ja mal Eure IP bannen ^^, das greift nicht im BCP, d.h. Ihr könnt Euch wieder entbannen.



Sag doch einfach das du uns los werden willst


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> grrrr...mich regt grade dieser ZAM auf, der scheinbar Tickets im bcp übernimmt und dann nix mehr macht mit denen (sie nicht schließt oder löscht^^)



Der prüft sie. :>


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Sag doch einfach das du uns los werden willst



Da hat mich das Caching verarscht, als ich es probiert habe - MACHT DAS BESSER DOCH NICHT *g*


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Februar 2012)

Sorry, ZAM, aber das Sperren der IP über das bcp scheint nicht wirklich zu gehen 

Gestern (31.01.2012) um 14:45 habe ich die IP 109.192.185.141 gesperrt. Und was ist? Heute postet der Spinner wieder über diese IP


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2012)

Ich hab das getestet und auch die Server einzeln über die Hosts-Datei gewechselt - in allen Tests hat der Abgleich der IP-Sperre funktioniert.

Entsprachen die Beitrags-IPs auch der erwähnten, oder nur die "Zuletzt genutzt" des Accounts?


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2012)

Ich hab übrigens grad nochmal an den KabelBW-Abuse-Dienst eine aktualisierte Liste geschickt.
Die bekommen jetzt jede Woche eine, bis mal ne Reaktion kommt.


----------



## Firun (2. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens grad nochmal an den KabelBW-Abuse-Dienst eine aktualisierte Liste geschickt.
> Die bekommen jetzt jede Woche eine, bis mal ne Reaktion kommt.



So ist es richtig


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> So ist es richtig



In der Theory. In der Praxis landen abuse-Mails meist in /dev/null .. *g*


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2012)

ICH BIN SO TOLL UND VERWENDE ALS ERSTER ÜBERHAUPT IN DIESEM JAHRTAUSEND "MIST" statt "MISTS" UND HAB DAS GANZ DOLL ALLEINE GEHÖRTERFUNDEN.

ICH MUSS MICH IN WIRKLICH JEDER NEWS AUSKOTZEN WIE SCHEISSE ICH DAS SPIEL DOCH FINDE UND WER NICHT MEINER MEINUNG IST SPIELT EIN KOMPLETT ANDERES SPIEL UND HAT KEINE AHNUNG. DAS IST ÜBRIGENS MEINE MEINUNG UND AUCH WENN ICH PERMANENT VERSUCHE DIE ANDEREN AUFZUZWINGEN HABT IHR NICHT DAS RECHT MIR DAS WEGZULÖSCHEN!!!!!!

ICH MUSS WIRKLICH ALLES NEGATIV UND DESTRUKTIV KOMMENTIEREN, LOS BEWUNDERT MICH FÜR MEINE TOLLE EMO-ANTIHALTUNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ICH BIN ÜBRIGENS AUCH VOLL DER EINZIGE DER DAS TUT UND DESWEGEN TOTAL BESONDERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derulu (3. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> ...



Geht also nicht nur mir so...na so ein Glück


----------



## Firun (3. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> ICH BIN SO TOLL UND VERWENDE ALS ERSTER ÜBERHAUPT IN DIESEM JAHRTAUSEND "MIST" statt "MISTS" UND HAB DAS GANZ DOLL ALLEINE GEHÖRTERFUNDEN.
> 
> ICH MUSS MICH IN WIRKLICH JEDER NEWS AUSKOTZEN WIE SCHEISSE ICH DAS SPIEL DOCH FINDE UND WER NICHT MEINER MEINUNG IST SPIELT EIN KOMPLETT ANDERES SPIEL UND HAT KEINE AHNUNG. DAS IST ÜBRIGENS MEINE MEINUNG UND AUCH WENN ICH PERMANENT VERSUCHE DIE ANDEREN AUFZUZWINGEN HABT IHR NICHT DAS RECHT MIR DAS WEGZULÖSCHEN!!!!!!
> 
> ICH MUSS WIRKLICH ALLES NEGATIV UND DESTRUKTIV KOMMENTIEREN, LOS BEWUNDERT MICH FÜR MEINE TOLLE EMO-ANTIHALTUNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ICH BIN ÜBRIGENS AUCH VOLL DER EINZIGE DER DAS TUT UND DESWEGEN TOTAL BESONDERS!!!!!!!!


 Haahaha  made my day !


----------



## Derulu (3. Februar 2012)

Triplepost 

ich korrigiere:

Quattropost

Edit: Septpost


----------



## Firun (3. Februar 2012)

wtf? Oo


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Februar 2012)

7x das gleiche? Stolze Leistung.. das kriegen ja nicht mal die "normalen" User hin


----------



## Derulu (3. Februar 2012)

Es wird immer mehr...mit jedem neuen Aufruf

BTW:

"ZENSUUUUUUR"*grml*


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Februar 2012)

Wo schreien sie schon wieder "Zensur"?

Edit: So langsam bekomm ich Lust, eine IP-Sperre für die KabelBW-IP's einzutragen.... aber nicht für jede einzeln, sondern Wildcard.........


----------



## Derulu (3. Februar 2012)

http://www.buffed.de...andaria-866616/

^^

Dabei habe ich sogar angegeben WARUM ich den Post von MissLombi gelöscht habe^^

Er war so provokant formuliert, dass man es nur als Trolling werten konnte


----------



## Firun (3. Februar 2012)

Nur nicht zu viel rum diskutieren , das bringt alles nur keinen Frieden ;D


PS: jetzt hab ich doch was dazu geschrieben..


----------



## Derulu (3. Februar 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Nur nicht zu viel rum diskutieren , das bringt alles nur keinen Frieden ;D



Ich kommentiere, wenn überhaupt, exakt ein einziges Mal


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Edit: So langsam bekomm ich Lust, eine IP-Sperre für die KabelBW-IP's einzutragen.... aber nicht für jede einzeln, sondern Wildcard.........



Wäre ne All-Heil-Lösung .. wenn da nicht: .. hab heute viel mit Accounts gearbeitet und dabei gesehen, dass es auch reichlich reguläre Anmeldungen über kabelbw-IPs gibt ...


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...andaria-866616/
> 
> ^^
> 
> ...



Ein Tipp dazu: Wenn Ihr nachträglich nochmal erläutert, warum die Löschung vorgenommen wurde, bringt bitte nicht zusätzlich noch Themen-Inhalte in dem Kommentar unter. Moderationskommentare sollten nur genau das enthalten, den Grund. ^^ Das wirkt sonst für die User schnell wie das Nutzen der Rechte, um die eigene Aussage zu unterstreichen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Februar 2012)

Dieser Flodl geht mir sowas auf die Ketten. Meldet (fast) jeden Kommentar zu SWTOR, der es nicht in den Himmel lobt. Wenn das bei der nächsten News zu SWTOR wieder passiert, verwarn ich ihn wegen Missbrauch der Melde-Funktion. Das wäre dann seine, aktuell, 4. von 5 Verwarnungen.

Werden die User bei bei 5/5 automatisch gebannt?


----------



## Firun (5. Februar 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Werden die User bei bei 5/5 automatisch gebannt?



soweit ich weis nicht.


----------



## Derulu (6. Februar 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Dieser Flodl geht mir sowas auf die Ketten. Meldet (fast) jeden Kommentar zu SWTOR, der es nicht in den Himmel lobt. Wenn das bei der nächsten News zu SWTOR wieder passiert, verwarn ich ihn wegen Missbrauch der Melde-Funktion.



Hm...

*in den Meldebereich reinschau*
*traurig kopfschüttel*

Tu das


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Werden die User bei bei 5/5 automatisch gebannt?



Das ist eher eine Info, doch mal zu bannen. Er hat von mir schon die Verwarnung, dass er bei weiteren Ausfälligkeiten gegenüber anderen Mitgliedern permanent gebannt wird. Seitdem reported er nur noch.


----------



## Derulu (10. Februar 2012)

"WoW hat sicherlich Millionen und Abermillionen an Spielern verloren, die veröffentlichen schon keine Zahlen mehr, weil es schon so viele sind" -> Offizielles Statement bei der Aktionärskonferenz: "Wir haben im letzten Quartal 100.000 Abonnenten verloren" -> "Das glaub ich nicht, die Zahlen sind sicher frisiert/geschönt/gelogen/sind sicher alle nur noch Asiaten" *

WWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH *


----------



## Firun (10. Februar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> "WoW hat sicherlich Millionen und Abermillionen an Spielern verloren, die veröffentlichen schon keine Zahlen mehr, weil es schon so viele sind" -> Offizielles Statement bei der Aktionärskonferenz: "Wir haben im letzten Quartal 100.000 Abonnenten verloren" -> "Das glaub ich nicht, die Zahlen sind sicher frisiert/geschönt/gelogen/sind sicher alle nur noch Asiaten" *
> 
> WWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH *



Das ewige Gleiche oder wie man auch sagen kann der User als Windmühle...


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2012)

BRUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Derulu (10. Februar 2012)

Troll nicht rum ZAM 

Auch was Schönes, zur abendlichen Entspannung

:: *Aleot* | 2012-02-10 15:14:55
Oh man, was ist nur los mit Buffed. Ich sage meine Meinung zu einem Spiel und schon wirds gelöscht. Ich finde SWTOR ist müllig und hat trotzdem keinen Preis verdient! Buffed suxx

Die besagte "Meinung" war etwas....hart(?) nein halt...unflätig ausgedrückt^^


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte zu dem Thema mal irgendwo was gepostet .. moment  *kram*



> Mit dem kleinen, grünen Pfeil vor dem Datum eines Kommentars, könnt ihr Kommentare sogar direkt anspringen (inkl. der korrekten Seite) ^^ Aber hier nochmal zusammengefasst:
> 
> Es spricht überhaupt nichts gegen die eigene Meinung, im Gegenteil, die ist für eine Diskussion natürlich sinnvoll. Aber in letzter Zeit häufen sich deplatzierte Vergleichs-Kommentare zu Spielen in Beiträgen zu vollkommen andere Spielen. Deplatziert, weil es aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen ist, also rein zum "HAHA LOL DAS SPIEL STINKT - FLAME ON!!!" gedacht ist, bzw. so wirkt. Das mag subjektiv empfunden sein, aber wenn wir schon das Gefühl haben, was denken dann bis dato unbeteiligte und/oder neue Leser. Die sehen nur, dass sich in jeder News, ohne Grund die Leute gegenseitig verbal die Köpfe einhauen, oder bei jeder Gelegenheit ohne Begründungen ein Spiel schlecht machen müssen. Also lassen wir dieses Beiträge nicht stehen.* Ich erwähne gern und immer wieder "ohne Begründung" und "unsachlich", denn sachlich und begründet muss kein kritischer Kommentar gelöscht werden, weil dann ist es - Überraschung - tatsächlich Kritik und nicht nur Genöle.
> *
> ...


----------



## Derulu (5. März 2012)

Manchmal muss ich mir echt selbst auf die Finger klopfen um nicht bei solchen Kommentaren:



> Ob der erst in 2 oder 4 Wochen kommt macht für mich keinen Unterschied, ich spiels sowieso weiter. Hät mich zwar gefreut wenn er noch im März kommt, aber was solls. Solche sachen sollte man einfach gelassen nehmen, sie arbeiten bestimmt hart an dem Patch und wollen das alles perfekt läuft wenn sie ihn rausbringen und das find ich auch gut so. *Weiter so BioWare, ich find euch einfach spitze*



"We all know" dazu zu schreiben^^*pfeif*^^


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2012)

Bejewled Blitz @ Facebook ist grad down


----------



## Maladin (14. März 2012)

Jetzt ein Gedicht Titel: 
Gänseblümchen

*räusper*

Zum FICK KOTZ ÄRRRRGERRRRR RDA


danke *verbeug*


----------



## Derulu (14. März 2012)

Wie du virtuos mit unserer Sprache umgehen kannst...bewundernswert 

Dummes RDA..oder eher...warum liest keiner die Regeln(?).

Ich habe den Verdacht, dass einige der neu erstellten Member einfach mal 2. und 3. Accounts erstellen um mehrmals posten zu können...aber jeden einzeln nachprüfen?


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wie du virtuos mit unserer Sprache umgehen kannst...bewundernswert
> 
> Dummes RDA..oder eher...warum liest keiner die Regeln(?).
> 
> Ich habe den Verdacht, dass einige der neu erstellten Member einfach mal 2. und 3. Accounts erstellen um mehrmals posten zu können...aber jeden einzeln nachprüfen?



Die müssen davon ausgehen, dass bei mehreren Accounts mit gleicher IP in kurzer Zeit die neuesten inkl. derer Beiträge fliegen, egal ob sich dahinter mehrere Personen verbergen oder nicht. In erster Instanz sitzen die uns nicht gegenüber, also müssen sie damit klar kommen, dass die Handlungen so vollführt werden, wie es aus unserer Sicht logisch ist. Wer das nicht rafft kann sich gern beschweren und freischalten lassen, aber nur mit erklärung.


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2012)

http://www.buffed.de...73/#answer82347


Ich geb ihm 10&#8364; und 1 Monat Zeit. Wenn er dann kein Spiel in gleicher Qualität abliefert und es für mehr wie 2,50 verkauft, hat er sich gefälligst auf Lebenszeit mit HartzIV abzugeben, weil immerhin ist er dann ein unfähiger, geldgeiler Kapitalist.


----------



## Derulu (16. März 2012)

Wem?


Edit:
*grrrrrrrrrr* WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

flodl jetzt 24h Schreibsperre verpasst (ich hoffe das haut auch hin so, musste ich bisher noch nie so durchziehen, ka. ob ich's richtig gemacht hab^^) - "halt deine scheiß fresse" als Aussage gegen einen anderen User ist sowas von unangebracht, ob der jetzt wirklich "trollt" oder nicht


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> "halt deine scheiß fresse"



Hättest auch locker 72 draus machen können.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. März 2012)

Was mich ankotzt sind die User, die 4 Uhr rumschreien: "Wo sind die News zur MoP-Press-Tour" obwohl das NDA erst 0 Uhr PST ausläuft...


----------



## Firun (19. März 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Was mich ankotzt sind die User, die 4 Uhr rumschreien: "Wo sind die News zur MoP-Press-Tour" obwohl das NDA erst 0 Uhr PST ausläuft...



Sag ihnen doch das sie ihre scheiß fressen halten sollen


----------



## ZAM (20. März 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Sag ihnen doch das sie ihre scheiß fressen halten sollen







Achja, apropos Aufmerksamkeitslevel des Durchschnittsmitbürgers:

http://forum.buffed....revenant-sucht/

Löschantrag des TE mit folgender Begründung:  _"Der Hinweiß (anm. ZAM: "Push-Regeln") war sehrversteckt und hatte nicht die übliche aufmachung einer Admin Nachricht unddaher wurde er unabsichtlich überlesen. "_
_
_
Auch wenn er sich auf kaepts Editieren bezieht, ist die Begründung zu 100% hinfällig. 
Thread in Admin-Blau, von mir,Sticky mit Push-Regeln in Kurzform zur Schnellvorschau im Subtopic = nicht die übliche Aufmachung der Admin-Nachricht und versteckt. .. interessant... *g*


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. März 2012)

Vorallem habe ich schon sehr viel Geduld mit ihm gehabt.

Ich hab schon mehrere Wochen seine Pushes gelöscht, auch nachdem ich es "reineditiert" habe. Wenn man das nicht mitbekommt....


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. März 2012)

Floppydrive.. Den Arsch würde ich gerne rauswerfen


----------



## Derulu (29. März 2012)

24h Schreibsperre hat er jetzt...war aber sehr human dabei, er selbst hat ja mit 3 Tagen gerechnet...die 2 Verwarnungen die er gestern hätte bekommen sollen habe ich aussen vor lassen müssen, weil er sie ja nicht bekommen hat (sonst hätte er nämlich Verwarnstatus 5/5)


----------



## ZAM (30. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> 24h Schreibsperre hat er jetzt...war aber sehr human dabei, er selbst hat ja mit 3 Tagen gerechnet...die 2 Verwarnungen die er gestern hätte bekommen sollen habe ich aussen vor lassen müssen, weil er sie ja nicht bekommen hat (sonst hätte er nämlich Verwarnstatus 5/5)



Mh, ich hatte mit verständnisslosem Protest gerechnet und war auch überrascht, dass nichts mehr kam. 

Apropos Verständnisprobleme ..
http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-Mists-of-Pandaria-PC-238645/Specials/WoW-Mists-of-Pandaria-Der-Moench-Talentvorschau-Faehigkeiten-Spielweise-873477/#comment1697057

Uhm .. Kollegen von Gamestar? *g* Und "nagt"  ... im ersten Addon sollte was kommen? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? Ich versteh den gesamten Kommentar nicht. *g* Müssen die sowas am Morgen posten?


----------



## Derulu (30. März 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh, ich hatte mit verständnisslosem Protest gerechnet und war auch überrascht, dass nichts mehr kam.
> 
> Apropos Verständnisprobleme ..
> http://www.buffed.de...#comment1697057
> ...




Jojo, eure Kollegen von Gamestar...wie ist da eigentlich die Weihnachtsfeier so?^^*rofl*
User meint scheinbar, nicht nur Pandaren, sondern ganz Pandaria sei als erstes Addon geplant gewesen und jetzt hätte Blizzard die bloß aus der Mottenkiste geholt mit allem was sie 2005/2006 dafür bereits programmiert hatten


----------



## ZAM (30. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Jojo, eure Kollegen von Gamestar...wie ist da eigentlich die Weihnachtsfeier so?^^*rofl*
> User meint scheinbar, nicht nur Pandaren, sondern ganz Pandaria sei als erstes Addon geplant gewesen und jetzt hätte Blizzard die bloß aus der Mottenkiste geholt mit allem was sie 2005/2006 dafür bereits programmiert hatten






Der da glaubt übrigens, du wärst auch ein Kollege *g*
http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Mists-of-Pandaria-100000-Beta-Einladungen-fuer-Jahrespass-Besitzer-875441/#answer85420


----------



## Derulu (30. März 2012)

Nooooormaaaal^^


----------



## spectrumizer (30. März 2012)

flodl nervt aber auch tierisch ... Alder digger ey ... Jede kritische Meinung ist bei ihm Trolling und einen Report wert ... WAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!! DA SETZ ICH DOCH DIREKT MEINE PILOTENBRILLE AUF DIGGER EY!!!


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. März 2012)

Flodl wurde von mir für 24h (schreib)gesperrt: "Fresse halten. Mehr sag ich dazu nicht."

Edit: Und kommt das: "Ach und er darf mich beleidigen? Wie lächerlich isn das? "

Wo bitte beleidigt Bobtronic2 ihn denn?  http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/195830-von-die-server-werden-nicht-leer/page__pid__3246112__st__0&#entry3246112

Wenn es einer gefunden hat, bitte melden


----------



## Derulu (30. März 2012)

Schon wieder 24h? Der hat ja in letzter Zeit viele Nachdenkpausen

und ich sach ihm noch in der PM, er soll doch bevor er antwortet durchatmen und nicht aus seiner Emotion heraus so unüberlegt antworten


----------



## spectrumizer (30. März 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Flodl wurde von mir für 24h (schreib)gesperrt: "Fresse halten. Mehr sag ich dazu nicht."
> 
> Edit: Und kommt das: "Ach und er darf mich beleidigen? Wie lächerlich isn das? "
> 
> ...


Das einzige, was man als Beleidigung auffassen könnte, wenn man empfindlich ist, war, dass er gefragt hat, ob flodl Taschengeld von BW bekommt. Und dann hat er noch festgestellt, dass etwas nicht in die "heile SW:TOR Welt" von flodl passt.

...


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. März 2012)

So langsam geht mir der "Glaubenskrieg" bei SWTOR auf den Sack.

Man darf nur gutes drüber schreiben alles andere ist ja nur "gebashe".

Die sind ja schlimmer als die ganzen Glaubenskrieger, die einen "Missionieren" wollen.


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> So langsam geht mir der "Glaubenskrieg" bei SWTOR auf den Sack.
> 
> Man darf nur gutes drüber schreiben alles andere ist ja nur "gebashe".
> 
> Die sind ja schlimmer als die ganzen Glaubenskrieger, die einen "Missionieren" wollen.



Allerdings. Aber ich halte am Erziehungsweg fest. Wers nicht kapieren will, geht.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. April 2012)

fayby schrieb:


> du tust mir leid.. antworte einfach mit deiner meinung.. fertig



Der Typ ist ja mal drauf ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. April 2012)

Man kann es auch positiv sehen:

Wenigstens einem User tut ZAM leid


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wenigstens einem User tut ZAM leid


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2012)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]nachdem ich mehr und mehr merke das sachliche Diskussionen auf diesem Portal nicht gewünscht sind und Kritik schon gar nicht bitte ich hiermit um Löschung meines Accounts.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]What? oO[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]





> [/font]





> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Leider hab ich die Möglichkeit nicht gefunden dies selbst zu tun was alleine schon ein Unding ist.[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]What²? oO[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]H*upts*che mal mit der Auffassungsgabe eines Kle*nk*ndes in ner Vorlesung zu Methaphysik sich selbst einen auf Profilierung g*r*bb*lt... [/font]


----------



## Derulu (4. April 2012)

Der wer..also wer ist das?


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2012)

[font="'Times New Roman"]http://bcp.buffed.de/users/edit/587485[/font]


----------



## Derulu (4. April 2012)

ah...er...


----------



## Derulu (5. April 2012)

Boah ey...wenn http://bcp.buffed.de/users/edit/580461 noch länger "flodl"-Kommentar-Verhalten an den Tag legt, hau ich ihm eine Verwarnung rein, das geht ja mal gar nicht *grrrrr*

Wobei xr es ja noch "schlimmer" macht...jeder der etwas Negatives über SW:ToR schreibt ist "Troll" aber selber lässt er in Rift oder WoW-News hämische Kommentare fallen und glaubt die sind "gut versteckt", so dass das sowieso keiner checkt, dass er mit seiner Aussage versucht, auf neudeutsch, zu "dissen"
Als Mod kann ich ihn in den Kommentaren ja leider nicht fragen, warum er zweierlei Maß ansetzt...wehe jemand schreibt etwas, das nicht positiv zu seinem aktuellen favoriten ist, selbst versucht er aber schon immer Breitseiten zu verpassen, auch wenn er sie mehr oder weniger plump "versteckt"


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ZAM (5. April 2012)

Apropos. Ich hab flodl gestern Abend gebannt, nachdem er erneut User angegriffen hat.


----------



## Derulu (5. April 2012)

Hab ich heute schon gesehen


----------



## Derulu (5. April 2012)

ElReloaded 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor 3 Minuten Kommentar wurde nicht gebufft Melden 
Schaun wir mal was die bayrische Medienaufsicht dazu sagt. Eine entsprechende Beschwerde wurde von mir eingereicht. MMn liegt hier eine unzulässige Vermischung von Werbung und redaktionellen Inhalten vor. Beigefügt habe ich ebenfalls Screenshots von diesem Artikel inklusivem meinem Kommentar. Es wäre schön, wenn er noch da wäre, wenn die Herren von der Medienaufsicht dem Link zu diesem Artikel folgen.

@all: hier geht es nicht um SWTOR oder ein Spiel. Hier geht es darum, ob wir Infos, die auf buffed veröffentlich werden, überhaupt noch vertrauen können, oder ob man uns irreführend einfach Werbung unterjubelt.



Aha...


----------



## ZAM (5. April 2012)




----------



## Derulu (5. April 2012)

Llandysgryff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit seiner beleidigenden Art, geht mir heute ach schon auf den zeiger


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. April 2012)

Oh man ist ELReloaded ein Witzbold. Vor allem dann die eine Antwort die her noch gegeben hat...

Llandysgryff find ich nicht mal nen Kommentar, wurden die schon alle gelöscht?


----------



## Derulu (5. April 2012)

Klar, das lass ich doch nicht stehen, wenn er andere beleidigt, weil er meint, seine Meinung hätte Allgemeingültigkeit 8und das sogar nachdem ZAM ihn bereits offen zur Ordnung gerufen hat)

Heute ist überhaupt der Tag der Spaßvögel:

: *BoldarBlood* | 2012-04-05 18:04:38
ich muß mich für meine kommentare, die eben gelöscht wurden, entschuldigen. ein blick auf die anderen publikationen zu ToR auf buffed hat mir gezeigt, das dies die hier übliche quallität solcher artikel ist. meine quallitativen ansprüche an inhalte und aufbereitung scheinen hier also völlig deplatziert zu sein. aufgrund mangelnder kenntnisse über games im allgemeinen und nicht existierenden fähigkeiten beim erstellen derartiger beiträge, scheinen die authoren hier nicht in der lage zu sein differenzierte und gut recherchierte beiträge zu erstellen. diese gravierenden mängel zu kritisieren ist nicht angebracht, wie mir nun klar wurde. schließlich können diese leute ja nichts für ihre intellektuellen defizite.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. April 2012)

Flodl ist echt der Hammer, erstellt sich einen neuen Account und verwendet dafür fast die gleiche Mailadresse.

Und was ist seine erste Tat? Er meldet einen Post.

Erstmal hab ich dann geschaut, wer denn noch von der IP gepostet hat und wer war es? Flodl und kein anderer


----------



## Derulu (6. April 2012)

BANN = BANN


http://forum.buffed....dress&do=custom

Gugg mal...Nils Crane = flodl = Agonize(? pepi.schaublhuber@ymail.com ) = Bay Harbor Butcher(floflash@ymail.com)

alle 4 die selbe IP nämlich 89.104.28.57 und (bis auf Agonize), alle die selbe Verhaltensweise im Kommentarbereich
Ich glaube er rafft nicht gan, was Bann bedeutet...


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. April 2012)

Sogar 2x BayHarbor einmal mit flo.flash und einmal mit floflash..

Vorsorglich bannen geht ja (leider) nicht, da wir es nicht zu 100% Beweisen können. Aber sobald der erste Post/Report im selben Stil erscheint -> Ban


----------



## Noxiel (6. April 2012)

Meine Fresse, wie langweilig kann einem Menschen sein, dass er so einen Unfug treibt...?


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. April 2012)

So, jetzt platze mir dann doch mal (fast) der Kragen.

Immer diese Idioten, die in diesen Phishing-Threads posten müssen.

3 davon hab ich verwarnt, da sie nur gepostet aber nicht gemeldet haben. Die 24h-Auszeit hab ich mal noch nicht vergeben.

Ich versteh gar nicht, warum man in so einem Thread überhaupt posten muss? Das hält diese Threads nur künstlich oben.....


----------



## ZAM (10. April 2012)

@Flodl: Ban = Ban.


Was das Posten angeht .. verwarnen. Es gibt keinen Grund, in den Phishing-Threads zu posten AUßER! andere User zu warnen.


Achja .... 




... Hackermüll ...


----------



## Firun (10. April 2012)

es geht auch anders 

Zardorak am 09. April 2012 Kommentar 
Ich find es interessant das es nichmal in einer Meldung zu einem Sonderheft ohne "Ausreißer" bei der Netiquette und ohne "gebashe" abgeht. 
Ich bedanke mich hiermit HERZLICH und aufrichtig bei allen Moderatoren für Ihre Geduld. Ich bezweifel das ich den Nerv für den Job hätte. Also großen Respekt, weiter so.

Zum Heft... habs mir geholt und verschlungen. Einige richtig gute tips, einige die ich nicht so sehe.... aber das Gesamtbild.... 1a. es bringt einen auf jeden Fall weiter


----------



## Derulu (12. April 2012)

89.104.28.57

*grrrr* ....ich würde ihn so gerne bannen den flodl...aber ich trau mich nicht, am Ende ist er das gar nicht (obwohl es ja seine IP ist)^^....


----------



## ZAM (12. April 2012)

BLÖDE VERKACKTE CHINESENHACKERSPACKEN


----------



## Derulu (12. April 2012)

Denk ich mir jedemal, wenn, trotz Premiumaccount, bei jedem Aufruf einer buffed.de-Newsseite der Virenscanner anschlägt und meint, Java_DLOAD.UX sei ein hohes Risiko....*grrrrrrrr*

Java-Blocker geht auf Arbeit hgier nicht, weil dummes SKY Anmeldetool und auch das doofe Santander-Warenkorbfinanzierungsdreckstool, Java benötigen


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. April 2012)

Wie kriegst du, trotz Premium-Account, die Java-Meldungen?


----------



## Derulu (12. April 2012)

Ich habe keine Ahnung...ganz ehrlich...die sollten da eigentlich weg sein..sind sie aber nicht


----------



## Derulu (12. April 2012)

flodls neuerlichen Account BayHarborButcher neuerlich gebannt -> Indizien: selbe IP-Adresse, selbe (Vorwurfs-)Kommentare bei negativer Meinung bzgl. SW:ToR ("troll doch bitte woanders weiter", etc.), selbe "Reportingart" (Kritik wird als Trolling gemeldet)

und verarschen kann er jemanden anders...ban=ban=ban...noch einmal und ich erwäge eine IP-Sperre


----------



## ZAM (12. April 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> ich erwäge eine IP-Sperre



Würde doch nur für 24 Stunden was bringen.


----------



## Derulu (12. April 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Würde doch nur für 24 Stunden was bringen.



IP-Ban auch?


----------



## ZAM (12. April 2012)

Er hat tatsächlich ne Static...


----------



## Derulu (12. April 2012)

Ja, die hat er  ...wenigstens einmal am Tag ZAM zum Lachen gebracht


----------



## ZAM (12. April 2012)

Ich überlegs mir noch


----------



## Derulu (13. April 2012)

89.104.28.57

Flodls neuer Account (selbes Kommentarverhalten, selber Reportingverhalten, selbe IP):

http://bcp.buffed.de/users/edit/628888


undf erneut meint er, den Bann zu umgehen


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2012)

Dann fliegt jetzt erstmal die IP. Aber ich schreib ihn an - ein bisschen mal drauf hinweisen, dass er sozusagen grad Hausfriedensbruch betreibt. Vielen Leuten ist ihr virtuelles Dasein nicht so bzw. falsch bewusst..


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2012)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> "Flodl" wurde ohne Grund gebannt, zumindest hab ich keine Nachricht bekommen


[/font]


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2012)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]tut mich echt leid das ich so viele Probleme mache.[/font]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. April 2012)

Dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen


----------



## Derulu (13. April 2012)

Sorry das muss grade raus (sonst platze ich) aber in den Kommentarbereich kann ich das als Moderator nicht schreiben:


Kritiker: "Das Spiel hat kein Endgame" -> feuriger Fan: "Das Spiel ist auf das Leveln, die Story und nicht auf das Engame ausgelegt"
Kritiker: "Warum bekommen jetzt nur 50er Chars den Treuebonus und nicht auch die, die immer noch leveln, also das tun, worauf das Game ausgelegt ist" -> feuriger Fan (derselbe wie vorher): "Den Treuebonus bekommen nur die, die Probleme auf Level 50 _(also dem Endgame) _hatten"

Widerspruch'? Nööööööööööööööö

Edit:
@ZAM: Hast du nicht gerade mit flodl geschrieben? Ich frage, denn warum zur Hölle melder er schon wieder jede Kritik mit dem Argument "Trolling"? oO


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. April 2012)

Weil die IP noch nicht gesperrt ist


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Weil die IP noch nicht gesperrt ist



Weil er noch die eine Chance hatte. Jetzt ist die IP dicht.


----------



## Derulu (13. April 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Weil er noch die eine Chance hatte.



So etwas in der Art, hatte ich vermutet^^

...aber soviel zu seiner Einsichtigkeit und seiner oben zitierten Entschuldigung


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. April 2012)

So, da er irgendwie trotz IP-Sperre noch sinnlos Kommentare meldet, hab ich "Raylan Givens" (aka Flodl) gebannt.


----------



## Derulu (14. April 2012)

Waaaaaahhhhhhaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

xontroulis-rocks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor 12 Minuten Kommentar wurde nicht gebufft Melden @ Buffed: Müsstet ihr nun nicht eine ganz neue Umfrage starten? Jetzt muss man ja "nur" Vermächtnisstufe 6 erreicht haben. 


PS:* Finde es super, wie Bioware auf die Community achtet und dann auch auf ihre Bitten eingeht. Das habe ich in all den Jahren, in keinem MMORPG in diesem Umfang erlebt und auch sicherlich nicht beim größten.


*Am Tag vorher postet er, man müsse doch nicht immer auf die Entwickler bzw. deren MMOS hinhauen (natürlich in einer SW:ToR News, in der es viele Beschwerden hagelte)...aber selbst IMMER und bei jeder Gelegenheit, diese "Spitzen" gegen WoW und Blizzard*.* *Der Typ geht mir sowas von auf den Zeiger*


----------



## Firun (15. April 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Waaaaaahhhhhhaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *Der Typ geht mir sowas von auf den Zeiger*



kann ich nicht verstehen


----------



## Derulu (15. April 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> kann ich nicht verstehen




Aso...na dann^^


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> So, da er irgendwie trotz IP-Sperre noch sinnlos Kommentare meldet, hab ich "Raylan Givens" (aka Flodl) gebannt.



Die IP-Sperre greift nur im Forum und in seinem Fall, auch bei der Registrierung.


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2012)

Achja .. Chinesen ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. April 2012)

Manche Kommentare unter der News zum Hack von Computec.

"Warum wurden wir nicht Informiert..."
"Warum wurde die Seite nicht vom Netz genommen..."
"Ganz schlechte Informationspolitik von buffed..."


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2012)

Wir beantworten grundlegende Fragen noch gesammelt. Aber wie wo was wann im Detail eingefallen ist .. so eine "versucht es doch auch"-Anleitung wird es nicht geben. Das mit dem Informationszeitpunkt hat ein User schon sehr gut ausgedrückt, verfrühte Panikmache, wenn man noch nicht alle Punkte festgemacht hat, ist eher kontraproduktiv. Aber Informationen zum Stand geben nur wir raus - lasst Euch bitte nicht dazu hinreißen, irgendwas zum Thema zu posten. ^^ Ihr wisst ja selbst, dass einige User glauben, Moderatoren wären offizielle Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Derulu (17. April 2012)

Ich warte immer noch auf meine Gehaltsschecks von Dezember bis März...schön langsam wird's Zeit dafür^^


----------



## Firun (17. April 2012)

Ich warte immer noch auf  "Ich verklage Buffed" !11111elfzwölffünfzich!!!  oder habe ich es verpasst ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. April 2012)

OMG, selbst auf der pcgames-Seite sind die Kommentare so bescheuert.....

"Warum wurden die User nicht per Mail informiert..."
"Warum hat das so lange gedauert..."

Die denken scheinbar wirklich, dass die MA von Computec 24/7 arbeiten oder zumindest einer (ZAM?) 24/7 die Server beobachtet (bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen, er sitzt sicherlich nicht im Serverraum )


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2012)

Btw. falls sich jemand fragt, warum es keine Mails, sondern News zum Thema gab müsste nur mal sehen, wie oft Mails zu Foren-Abos bouncen mit "Nicht mehr zustellbar, weil Konto unbekannt" .. zum teil von erst vor wenigen Wochen angelegten Accounts ...  ^^


----------



## Derulu (17. April 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Btw. falls sich jemand fragt, warum es keine Mails, sondern News zum Thema gab müsste nur mal sehen, wie oft Mails zu Foren-Abos bouncen mit "Nicht mehr zustellbar, weil Konto unbekannt" .. zum teil von erst vor wenigen Wochen angelegten Accounts ... ^^



Und das Ganze dann noch für so einige von 504833 Accounts (nur hier^^)


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. April 2012)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/196469-hack-angriff-auf-buffedde-schutzt-mich-gdata-ausreichend/page__view__findpost__p__3252508


Stellt euch mal vor, was für ein Geschrei gewesen wäre, wenn buffed nicht erreichbar gewesen wäre...

Edit: Irgendwie verstehe ich langsam die Firmen, warum sie nicht sagen, wenn sie gehackt wurden. Wenn schon hier die Reaktionen so bekloppt sind.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. April 2012)

Damn....

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/193205-rift-auf-buffed-unterrepraesentiert/page__view__findpost__p__3253015


----------



## Derulu (19. April 2012)

Ach, man könnte doch völlig blank, ohne etwas über den Inhalt zu wissen, weil man ihn noch nicht probiert hat, einfach was dazu schreiben, macht sich scheinbar besser, als erst mal zu recherchieren, was jetzt wirklich neu und anders ist^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. April 2012)

10:52 Uhr kam der Artikel zum Patch. Ich weiß echt nicht was die User wollen. Und floppy's Kommentar, das zu allem, was WoW betrifft max. 30min später eine News da ist, naja....


----------



## Stanglnator (19. April 2012)

Wieso gehen die Leute davon aus, dass die Redaktion rund um die Uhr arbeitet? [Unsachlich]Wetten, dass die Motzköppe auch die sind, die nen AdBlocker anhaben, aber 24/7-Qualitätsinhalte erwarten?[/Unsachlich]

Abgesehen davon: WoW und SWTOR haben höhere Priorität. Punkt.


----------



## ZAM (19. April 2012)

Auf so unsachliches Gekotze geh ich auch nicht ein.


----------



## Derulu (19. April 2012)

Dummes Facebook...kickt und sperrt einfach die Secret War app und alle dadurch entstandenen Verbindungen....grrrrrrrrr


----------



## ZAM (19. April 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Dummes Facebook...kickt und sperrt einfach die Secret War app und alle dadurch entstandenen Verbindungen....grrrrrrrrr



Gabs dazu eigentlich schon ne Begründung? oO


----------



## Derulu (19. April 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gabs dazu eigentlich schon ne Begründung? oO



Jop auf Twitter https://twitter.com/#/funcom_tsw

1.
_"Due to significantly higher activity levels on sharing than expected, we have taken The Secret War down to make some necessary adjustments."_

und eine Minute später (jaja, die böse Zeichenbergrenzung^^)

2.
_"We have been asked by Facebook to make these changes due to the higher than expected number of shares to Facebook. We are working on it."
_

Oder aber ("übersetzt"):
Facebook zu Funcom: Euer App erzeugt zu viel traffic, wir wollen mehr Geld dafür oder ihr ändert das so, dass weniger gespammt wird ("Popaganda", "Rekrutierungen" und "Loyalitätsbekundungen")..._


_Und mir fehlen nur noch 220 Punkte zum Geheimagenten und damit dem 3 Tage vorab bzw. dem garantierten Betazugang und der wirklich genialen Faustwaffe  ...die hätte ich um 18:45 gehabt und nun muss ich warten_..._naja beschwere ich mich in der Zwischenzeit beim Support, warum in meinem Account nur die Fraktionsspezifischen gewonnenen Items auftauchen, die "neutralen" (also die Klamotten die nicht "grün" sind, Elixiere und Waffen) aber nicht_
_


----------



## ZAM (20. April 2012)




----------



## Derulu (20. April 2012)

Juhu...Geheimagent^^ ...und Platz 1 in der Hitliste in meinem Heimatland^^...

Achso, hier soll man schimpfen und nicht sich freuen^^


----------



## ZAM (20. April 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Juhu...Geheimagent^^ ...und Platz 1 in der Hitliste in meinem Heimatland^^...
> 
> Achso, hier soll man schimpfen und nicht sich freuen^^



Wenn dich Platz 1 ankotzt, passt das


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. April 2012)

Alle User, die denken, dass Diablo 3 mit einem MMO zu vergleichen ist.
Alle User, die nicht kapieren, dass die "Open Beta" dieses WE ein Stresstest ist und rummeckern, warum die Beta (Demo) bei ihnen nicht 101% Fehlerfrei läuft.
Alle User, die Blizzard flamen, weil sie keine Einladung zur MoP-Beta haben und deswegen rumjammern.

Provokante Aussage: 98% der Beta-"Tester" für MoP wollen nicht testen sondern schon alles spielen. Sonst kann man ja 2 Monate nach Release nicht rumjammern: "Wo bleibt Content-Nachschub?" (Der dann natürlich zum auswendig Lernen auf dem PTR getestet wird.)


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. April 2012)

Mal kein Gemecker von mir: Bin gerade auf dem Sith Triumvirat einer Xashija der Gilde buffed begegnet. Ist das unsere Xash oder nur ein Zufall? Hätte natürlich die Dame einfach anschreiben können, aber da war ich wohl etwas zu zimperlich.


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2012)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Mal kein Gemecker von mir: Bin gerade auf dem Sith Triumvirat einer Xashija der Gilde buffed begegnet. Ist das unsere Xash oder nur ein Zufall? Hätte natürlich die Dame einfach anschreiben können, aber da war ich wohl etwas zu zimperlich.



Wir wollen da grad noch schnell die 50 zumachen ^^


----------



## xashija (22. April 2012)

War die Echte ^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. April 2012)

Ah, sehr scön. Beim nächsten Mal winke ich auch! Ziehe gerade selber meinen erstern Charakter in SwTor hoch, da ich WoW aktuell nichts mehr abgewinnen kann. Und diese Alternative ist sehr ansprechend.


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2012)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ah, sehr scön. Beim nächsten Mal winke ich auch! Ziehe gerade selber meinen erstern Charakter in SwTor hoch, da ich WoW aktuell nichts mehr abgewinnen kann. Und diese Alternative ist sehr ansprechend.



Name? ^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. April 2012)

Etania, Sith Krieger. Böse natürlich! =D


----------



## Derulu (26. April 2012)

<-------------auf Krawall gebürstet, ich halte mich heute lieber zurück im Kommentarbereich^^


----------



## ZAM (27. April 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> <-------------auf Krawall gebürstet, ich halte mich heute lieber zurück im Kommentarbereich^^



Wasn los? *g*


----------



## Derulu (27. April 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wasn los? *g*



Nix eigentlich...aber man kann ja nicht immer gut gelaunt sein...und wenn ich schlechte Laune habe, dann streite ich gerne

Edit:
Gnaaaaaaaaaaa

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Mists-of-Pandaria-Pandaria-Dungeon-Brauerei-Sturmbraeu-im-Video-879934/


----------



## Derulu (3. Mai 2012)

Wenn jetzt Tera einen eigenen Reiter auf buffed.de bekommt, dann will ich für mein The Secret World auch einen...SOFORT

Und einen eigenen Forenbereich mit eigenen Unterforen und nicht so ein Unterforen"verreckerl"


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Mai 2012)

Der Tera-Reiter ohne Icon sieht.... bescheiden aus


----------



## Stanglnator (4. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Der Tera-Reiter ohne Icon sieht.... bescheiden aus


Strg+R


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Mai 2012)

Ja, jetzt ist ein Icon da


----------



## Derulu (8. Mai 2012)

yokotay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich lehn mich mal aus dem Fentser. Das Game ist ne Totgeburt. Antworten Kommentar bearbeiten 4 Antworten ausblenden 
yokotay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @Derulu: Wusste gar nicht das du unter deiner Brücke ein Fenster hast. Antwort bearbeiten 
Derulu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und sage:
Stop trollin'
Thx 
yokotay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann sag mir mal was TSW hat, was DC online nicht längst besser macht?
corpescrust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da fällte raus !

xD

Huiiiii, was will er?


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Huiiiii, was will er?



Trollen


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Mai 2012)

Auf welchen Thread/Post spielt der User an?
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/197062-hier-nicht/


----------



## Derulu (14. Mai 2012)

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung


----------



## ZAM (14. Mai 2012)

Wahrscheinlich darauf:
http://forum.buffed....ons-for-diablo/

Fehlt halt der Hinweis, warum es geschlossen wurde. ^^

Aber von dem Typen erwartet ich eh nicht viel...
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/197032-ist-diablo-3-etwas-fur-neulinge/page__p__3260771&#entry3260771


----------



## Derulu (14. Mai 2012)

Da ist doch der Hinweis ...wenn auch als Änderungsgrund...aber wenn das der User aufgrund mangelnder Deutschkenntnisse nicht erkennt und so interpretiert, dass "Keine werbung" sich auf das Spiel und nicht die verlinkte Website (deren Link ja gelöscht wurde) bezieht^^


----------



## Derulu (18. Mai 2012)

Ich hab auch an dem Beta-Wocheende teilgenommen und ich muss sagen, das Spiel ist, meiner Meinung nach, grottenschlecht. Zuerst war mal das einloggen. Ja klar das sich viele gleichzeitig einloggen wollten, aber das deshalb die Login-Server für 30min gleich down gehn ist echt peinlich. Der Charakter-Editor ist eine Frechheit, auch wenn zu Release noch ein paar mehr Sachen dazukommen sollen, ist der mehr als dürftig, da hat man ja bei WoW mehr Möglichkeiten.

Wenn dann dein Charakter fertig ist, will man natürlich loslegen. Aber nix da, man bleibt im Ladebildschirm hängen. Ok, macht ja nichts. Alt+F4 und nochmal versuchen, natürlich sind wieder die Login-Server down. Hat mans endlich mal wieder zum Charakterauswahlmenü geschafft und möchte die Welt betreten, fällt man durch den Boden und der Spaß beginnt von vorne. Bis ich endlich mal einen Schritt mit meinem Charakter gehen konnte, sind 2 Stunden vergangen.

Und dann schon der nächste Schreck. Die Laufanimationen sind unter aller SAU!!!! So schlechte Animationen hatte ich nichtmal bei Zelda: The Ocarina of Time und das Game ist 14 Jahre alt! Es sieht so aus als ob der Charakter schweben würde oder herumrutschen. Das war schon mal ein dickes Minus fürs Gameplay und die Atmosphäre.

Dann bin ich durch die Londoner-City gelaufen und die Umgebung kam mir einfach nur langweilig und tot vor. Die Autos waren alle nur eingeparkt und sahen echt schlecht designet aus. Ich hab 5 Monate SWTOR gespielt und muss zugeben das die Welt dort auch nicht die Lebendigste ist, aber im Gegensatz zu TSW ist SWTOR um Galaxien besser.

Zu den Kämpfen. Hier das selbe, du schießt mit dem Maschinengewehr auf ein Monster, siehst aber in eine komplett andere Richtung, sowas geht heutzutage einfach nicht mehr. Bei SWTOR hast du immer in die Richtung deines Ziels gekuckt.

Das Skillsystem ist zwar interessant, aber so wie das Gameplay usw im Moment ist, wird das Spiel einfach nur der totale Mist. Hab mir ehrlich gesagt mehr erwartet.

Ich bleib lieber bei Tera und SWTOR. Tera hab ich super Kampfystem, was mega viel Spaß macht, ne Hammer-Grafik und geiles PvP und in SWTOR hab ich Story und PvE. Ich kann nur allen von TSW abraten. Gebt euer Geld lieber für etwas anders auf. Wartet auf GW2 oder spielt SWTOR/Tera/WoW die machens alle besser.




http://bcp.buffed.de/users/edit/630262



Bezahlte Antiwerbung? Kling fast so, postet 5 mal den selben extrem umfangreichen Text und registriert sich 2 Min vor dem ersten Post oO



Edit: Nö, der mag das Spiel nur nicht^^


----------



## ZAM (18. Mai 2012)

Naja ... die Frage dabei ist immer: Warum dürfen eigentlich immer wieder Leute in Beta-Tests, die nicht im Ansatz realisieren können und wollen, was BETA eigentlich wirklich bedeutet und es mit den Marketing-Betas verwechseln, die Blizzard vor MoP gefahren hat, bei denen das Spiel nur noch Feinschliff und ein paar Bugfixes brauchte... *g*


----------



## Derulu (18. Mai 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Naja ... die Frage dabei ist immer: Warum dürfen eigentlich immer wieder Leute in Beta-Tests, die nicht im Ansatz realisieren können und wollen, was BETA eigentlich wirklich bedeutet und es mit den Marketing-Betas verwechseln, die Blizzard vor MoP gefahren hat, bei denen das Spiel nur noch Feinschliff und ein paar Bugfixes brauchte... *g*



Tja..ka...ich geh jetzt Beta zocken^^...achso, ne geht ja nicht...noch 1,5h Arbeit^^


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2012)

... das schon wieder einige Ihre Ausdrucksaggressionen nicht zurückhalten können und wieder kräftig auf persönlicher Ebene rumgekotzt wird bei jedem trivialen Mist.


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Mai 2012)

Hmmm... Diablo3-Forum und der "Verbesserungs"-Thread von NickNac?


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2012)

Kommentare auch


----------



## Derulu (25. Mai 2012)

wieso...du löscht doch nur das was dir nicht gefällt und anderes lässt du stehen 


Ich glaube er kapiert nicht, dass es nicht um seine Kritik ging...sondern darum, dass ein rausgerotztes "laaaaangweilig" und sonst nichts, eben genau das nicht ist...also Kritik halt^^


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> wieso...du löscht doch nur das was dir nicht gefällt und anderes lässt du stehen
> 
> 
> Ich glaube er kapiert nicht, dass es nicht um seine Kritik ging...sondern darum, dass ein rausgerotztes "laaaaangweilig" und sonst nichts, eben genau das nicht ist...also Kritik halt^^



Aber...Aber ..Aber ... er hats doch als Kritik bezeichnet!!!!!1111elf


----------



## Derulu (25. Mai 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber...Aber ..Aber ... er hats doch als Kritik bezeichnet!!!!!1111elf



Achso...na dann...ist es auf jeden Fall Kritik


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Achso...na dann...ist es auf jeden Fall Kritik



Der "Verteidiger" war übrigens auch lustig. ^^ "Was fällt dir eigentlich ein, blabla als blabla zu interpretieren - aber du änderst ja eh nichts blabla - Einsicht kann man nicht looten blabla"

Bei letzteren Kommentar musste ich mir ein "Das Dropglück hattest du offensichtlich auch noch nicht" verkneifen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Mai 2012)

Also irgendwie brauchen wir auch ein Archiv für die Kommentare... wenn man sie nicht vor dem löschen liest, kann man gar nicht mitreden


----------



## Derulu (25. Mai 2012)

Aber zusammenreimen kannst du dir das jetzt, oder?


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Mai 2012)

NickNack hat in irgendeinem D3-Thema rumgepostet und das nicht gerade sachlich


----------



## Derulu (25. Mai 2012)

Ich hab zwar keine Zeit aber bin so ne klatschbase^^:
Nö..ein anderer User (ich betreib mal Namecalling und sag euzone oder wie der heißt), hat im Machimimimimimim (xD) Bericht einen einziges Wort als Kommentar hinterlassen und das war "langweilig". Daraufhin hat Zam es gelöscht und das regelwerk wiederholt und im nächsten Post hat euzone dann mehr geschrieben, sich vorrangig beschwert, dass Zam ja sowieso nur seine eigene Meinung als angemessen ansehen würde und wieder mit dem kommentar zum video geendet nämlich mit "langweilig". daraufhin hätte zam es ihm noch mal für begriffsstutzige erklären wollen, was "provokation" ist, aber das hat der user nicht ganz verstanden. dann hat sich auch noch lllandsgryff Partei ergriffen und gemeint, zam würde wirklich nur löschen, was ihm selber nicht gefallen würde...

euzone hat das zumindest bis heute morgen durchgezogen, unter anderem in der News zu den Entlassungen bei Studio 38, dort meinte er im kommentar, zam solle doch bitte die Meinung eines anderen löschen, denn er fühle sich davon provoziert, weil sie nicht seiner eigenen Meinung entsprechen würde...

ZAM? warum ist er jetzt eigentlich ruhig?


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> ZAM? warum ist er jetzt eigentlich ruhig?




Vielleicht hat er erkannt, dass ich die Beiträge nicht wegen seinem Wunsch, sondern sogar noch mit Erklärung gelöscht habe. ^^
Ich glaube aber eher, dass er noch drüber nachdenkt, was das bedeutet haben könnte... *g*

Man kann übrigens nach gelöschten Kommentaren suchen (über die Kommentarsuche im BCP).


----------



## Ahramanyu (27. Mai 2012)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/145800-welche-bilder-bringen-euch-zum-lachen/page__view__findpost__p__3265691

Spackos. Überall provokante Spackos.


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2012)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed....ost__p__3265691
> 
> Spackos. Überall provokante Spackos.



Oh ja ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Mai 2012)

Diese ganzen "Idioten" im D3-Bereich.

Meckern nur drüber, wie scheiße Blizzard ist, dass sie ja nur die Aktionäre von Activision dienen u.s.w.

1. Warum kaufen sie dann Blizzard Spiele?
2. Wieso kapieren sie die Zusammenhänge von Activision, Blizzard und Vivendi nicht? (Oder wollen sie das nicht?)

Aber am besten ist ja der Typ, der Blizzard ne Frist zu Behebung eines Bugs gesetzt hat. Er hat D3 via Jahrespass bekommen und will nun den JP fristlos kündigen, weil ja in D3 was nicht geht... Er glaubt wirklich, dass er D3 gekauft hat


----------



## Derulu (31. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Aber am besten ist ja der Typ, der Blizzard ne Frist zu Behebung eines Bugs gesetzt hat. Er hat D3 via Jahrespass bekommen und will nun den JP fristlos kündigen, weil ja in D3 was nicht geht... Er glaubt wirklich, dass er D3 gekauft hat



Dann wünsche ich ihm viel Erfolg bei der Durchsetzung seiner "Frist"


----------



## ZAM (31. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Aber am besten ist ja der Typ, der Blizzard ne Frist zu Behebung eines Bugs gesetzt hat. Er hat D3 via Jahrespass bekommen und will nun den JP fristlos kündigen, weil ja in D3 was nicht geht... Er glaubt wirklich, dass er D3 gekauft hat



"Ich habe ME3 nicht gekauft, weil bei SWTOR Warteschlangen waren!"


----------



## ZAM (31. Mai 2012)

Der Diablo3-Ist-Scheisse-Threaderöffner hat grad nen Löschantrag gestellt, weil unsere Threadhandhabungspolitik undurchdacht ist, denn sein Meckerthread ist doch ein vollkommen anderer, als der Meckerthread mit dem ich es zusammengeschoben habe und die Zusammenführung deshalb willkürlich, nicht nachvollziehbar und zum Blizzard-Arschwischen gedacht. Skandal, Schlechter wie früher blablablablubb. "Es hat mich einmal erwischt, damit komme ich überhaupt nicht klar, auf einmal ist hier alles kacke" .. wie ich diese Typen liebe


----------



## Derulu (31. Mai 2012)

*grrrr*

"Das Spiel ist Failom, das muss schlecht sein"
"Die verkaufen Zusatzpakete, das Spiel muss schlecht sein"
"Es gibt einen Itemshop, das Spiel muss schlecht sein"
"Das Spiel ist von Fauilcom, das Spiel wird ein Flop"

Alles bornierte Pfeifen


Übrigens:
Hallo Sam


----------



## ZAM (31. Mai 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hallo Sam


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. Juni 2012)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/197954-das-benehmen-von-manchen-moderatoren-und-der-umgang-mit-kunden


----------



## Firun (3. Juni 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/197954-das-benehmen-von-manchen-moderatoren-und-der-umgang-mit-kunden


 

Der User ist und bleibt ein Troll das hat mir mit seinem Verhalten und seinen Posts schon zu oft gezeigt . 


PS: ich musste meinen POst jetzt 3 mal Editieren , ich muss ins Bett ich werde alt


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Juni 2012)

Du kannst doch gar nicht alt sein, bist ja immerhin fast 8 Monate jünger als ich


----------



## Firun (3. Juni 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Du kannst doch gar nicht alt sein, bist ja immerhin fast 8 Monate jünger als ich



also 30 Jahre ist für viele hier im Forum sehr alt


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> also 30 Jahre ist für viele hier im Forum sehr alt



Nur geistig... *g*


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Juni 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> also 30 Jahre ist für viele hier im Forum sehr alt



Und ich mit meinen 31 Jahren bin dann schon ein alter Sack oder was?


----------



## Derulu (3. Juni 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und ich mit meinen 31 Jahren bin dann schon ein alter Sack oder was?



' hast's erfasst 

Ich komm mir grade richtig jung vor mit meinen 29,5 Jahren^^


----------



## ZAM (5. Juni 2012)

Ist mal wieder "Wie? Ich kann mich hier nicht benehmen und jeden Vollabern, dumm anmachen und Beleidigen wie ich will??????????????? Skandal, Diktatur, Lächerlich, Inkompetent!"-Saison *g*


----------



## Derulu (5. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist mal wieder "Wie? Ich kann mich hier nicht benehmen und jeden Vollabern, dumm anmachen und Beleidigen wie ich will??????????????? Skandal, Diktatur, Lächerlich, Inkompetent!"-Saison *g*



Du hast "Zensur" und "schon mal was von meinungsfreiheit gehört" vergessen...


----------



## Firun (6. Juni 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Du hast "Zensur" und "schon mal was von meinungsfreiheit gehört" vergessen...


Vergisst er sehr oft


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juni 2012)

Naja, er Zensiert sich selbst da ja keine Meinungsfreiheit herrscht


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Vergisst er sehr oft


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juni 2012)

Das ist Allheimer, ZAM.


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2012)

Reaktion auf ne Schreibsperre wegen gegenseitigen Angriffen(!)



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]um ehrlich zu sein.. dazu fällt mir nix mehr ein. Es ist wie immer auf Buffed. Die habe ich doch sicherlich nicht wegen meinem Eintrag bekommen, sondern wegen anderer Einträge. Oder insgesamt. Regeln sind ok. Aber sie so anzuwenden ist einfach albern. Ihr setzt eine System auf, in dem die Leute kurz Nachrichten hinterlassen und wundert euch dann über das Ergebnis. Forciert es sogar mit Umfragen und extra reisserisch formulierten Überschriften.[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Solange man niemanden beleidigt usw. sollte das, was die Community bei euch schreibt ok sein. Vor allem, wenn ich mir dei Einträge insgesamt anschaue über die Monate, dann agiert ihr sehr Personenbezogen und ohne klare Linie. Was ist bitte an dem Satz, "ohne Inhalt + Gewinn" einen Bann von 24h wert. Du musst ja schon auf Warteposition gewesen sein und nur darauf gewartet haben, dass einer was schreibt was Du dafür verwenden kannst. Mit dem Durchsetzen eurer Regeln, kann das nix zu tun haben.[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Für mich ein Armutszeugns.[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]siehe [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Deine Signatur und die Emotes.


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]

Achja, löschen lässt er sich grad auch ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juni 2012)

Der Phisher... http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/198055-diablo-3-erstes-addon-angekundigt-tyrael-rising

Jetzt hat er es auf D3-Nutzer abgesehen.


----------



## Derulu (6. Juni 2012)

battle.net Account ist battle.net Account...

und bei D3 würde sogar etwas mehr dabei rausspringen als bei WoW alleine


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2012)

Mal den Phishinghunter testen


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juni 2012)

Dass es scheinbar immer noch genügend Idioten gibt, die entweder die buffed-Foren-Zwischenseite nicht nutzen oder bei jeder besch... "Blizzard"-Seite ihre Daten eingeben, damit sich das Phishen lohnt.


----------



## ZAM (8. Juni 2012)

Der Phisher ist übrigens zu Hansenet gewechselt... wenn es für ihn so leicht ist, ist es ein Botnetz oder er hat genug Kohle gemacht, dass ihn parallel laufende Verträge nicht interessieren.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juni 2012)

Bei Alice ist er doch schon einige Monate 

Und er spricht auf jeden Fall deutsch, hat man ja in einigen Threads gesehen, wie er auf Tikume reagiert hat.


----------



## ZAM (8. Juni 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Bei Alice ist er doch schon einige Monate



Ja, aber es ist nicht mehr Alice als Provider. Die Hosts sind jetzt Hansenet direkt.



> Und er spricht auf jeden Fall deutsch, hat man ja in einigen Threads gesehen, wie er auf Tikume reagiert hat.



Das ist auch nichts neues. Er hat die User ja in den letzten Jahren schon mehrmals geflamed, wenn sie reagiert haben. Darum u.a. auch die Regel bzgl. Reaktion auf die Threads. Er hat auch damals auf unsere Verwarn-Pns reagiert und sich drüber lustig gemacht, wie unglaublich viele Leute darauf reinfallen und wie sehr sich das Geschäft lohnt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juni 2012)

Aber was macht der eigentlich mit Accounts?

Zum Goldfarmen nutzen und anschließend das Gold auf den bekannten Seiten verkaufen?


----------



## ZAM (8. Juni 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Aber was macht der eigentlich mit Accounts?
> 
> Zum Goldfarmen nutzen und anschließend das Gold auf den bekannten Seiten verkaufen?



Ausräumen, Gold machen, wegtransferieren, Gold bei Ebay verticken.


----------



## xashija (11. Juni 2012)

"Hallo xashija,Dies ist eine automatische Nachricht, die dich darüber informiert, dass dein Thread "buffedCast 302: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast" von der Moderation mit folgender Handlung belegt wurde: moved from Events Allgemein to Archivierte Beiträge.buffedCast 302: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast Vielen Dank für dein Verständnis,ZAM"

Skandal! Zensur! Willkür! Ich lass mich löschen....


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2012)

xashija schrieb:


> Skandal! Zensur! Willkür! Ich lass mich löschen....


----------



## xashija (11. Juni 2012)

Mi...mi...


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2012)

xashija schrieb:


> Mi...mi...


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juni 2012)

xashija schrieb:


> Skandal! Zensur! Willkür! Ich lass mich löschen....



Immer diese leeren Drohungen 

Ich seh noch kein Löschantrag im bcp


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Immer diese leeren Drohungen
> 
> Ich seh noch kein Löschantrag im bcp



Könntest du auch nicht, wenn sie einen stellt. Mods, Admins, Gesperrte User werden in der Liste nicht angezeigt. ^^


----------



## ZAM (15. Juni 2012)

Ab da

http://www.buffed.de/Diablo-3-PC-27763/News/Diablo-3-Echtgeld-Auktionshaus-in-Europa-gestartet-erste-Items-fuer-250-Euro-im-Angebot-890927/#answer101107


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Juni 2012)

Der Typ ist der Hammer:

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/198513-buffedcast-305-eure-fragen-zum-dieswoechigen-buffedcast/page__view__findpost__p__3276734


----------



## Derulu (26. Juni 2012)

Alter.....


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2012)

Die einzige Antwort da wäre in Text-Form .. achtung... 

```
[netiquette][regeln]
```

*g*


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2012)

http://forum.buffed....ost__p__3277770



Wobei man da bei Gelegenheit den Flamewar dicht machen sollten.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Juni 2012)

Der Typ hier: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/198614-buffed-beta-key-verlosung/page__view__findpost__p__3278698


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2012)

Ja ..wasn ..toller Mitmensch.


----------



## Derulu (5. Juli 2012)

> Derulu ich suche andauernd den Button um dich zu Melden, keine Chance wie mir scheint!
> Mir kommt es so vor als ob du das ausnutzt! Du läßt keinerlei negative Meinung zu, löscht teilweise Posts die sich negativ auf TSW auswirken, deine Aufgabe als Moderator ist es die Netiquette einzuhalten und nicht darin die Leute in ihrer Meinung zu beeinflußen!
> Ihr schimpft euch Onlinemagazin, mit User-Foren und User-Kommentaren, entsprechend müsst ihr diese Meinungen und Aussagen auch akzeptieren, egal wieviel Werbefläche der aktuelle Artikel gerade an einnimmt!


http://www.buffed.de...rtungen-910428/

Gnaaaaaaaaahhahhaaaaaa ...."sei gefälligst ein seelenloser Löschzombie, aber lösch bloß nix, was negativ ist (und sei es auch noch so ausfällig)"


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Juli 2012)

Einfach nur ein Spinner...

Genauso wie die Behauptung, dass die Verlage für die Bewertungen bezahlt werden.


----------



## ZAM (5. Juli 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Einfach nur ein Spinner...
> 
> Genauso wie die Behauptung, dass die Verlage für die Bewertungen bezahlt werden.




Das trifft für User immer dann zu, wenn die Bewertungen nicht der eigenen Sichtweise und Geschmack entsprechen.


----------



## Derulu (5. Juli 2012)

Boah ey...wat will der Horst von mir....



> ZAM hier geht es nicht um Probleme, als mehr um Kompetenzüberschreitung und Zensur! Kurz gefasst wenn Kommentare nicht passen, ich spreche von gut formulierten und mit passendem Ton, dann entspricht das nicht der Plattform die ich schon seit Jahren besuche....
> Nur als Denkanstoß! Ich persönlich bin auch rigoros gegen Verstöße der Netiquette.


----------



## ZAM (5. Juli 2012)

Der will sich nur profilieren. Ignoriers.


----------



## Derulu (5. Juli 2012)

*grrrrrr*


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2012)

PN: Topic: SOFORT LÖSCHEN!


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Sofort meinen Account hier bei buffed und wo er sonst noch so existiert löschen.[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Begründung?[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ungern Spielball eurer bzw ihrer Launen, danke.[/font]



Grund: Ein gelöschter Beitrag in dem Thread ohne lange Lebensdauer: 
http://forum.buffed....-walk-of-flame/


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Juli 2012)

O.M.G.

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/198853-flop-top-der-moderator-wird-es-richten/


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2012)

Lustig - der hat grad ne PN geschrieben mit der Forderung doch öffentlich zu erklären, warum der Thread geschlossen ist.Ich hab ihm nur mit einem netten Hallo und einem Smilie dann die jeweiligen Posts von Euch und mir verlinkt. 

Vielleicht sollte ich ne größere Schriftart im Forum einführen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Juli 2012)

Oder vielleicht sollte es ein "Return of the 'Blinkschrift'" geben 

Am Besten in Schriftgröße 30 und türkis


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht sollte es ein "Return of the 'Blinkschrift'" geben
> 
> Am Besten in Schriftgröße 30 und türkis




Könnte man mit Javascript realisieren 

Aber erstmal muss ich rausfinden, warum auf einmal Umbrüche verschwinden


----------



## Derulu (10. Juli 2012)

Gnahahahaha


----------



## Firun (10. Juli 2012)

Jetzt hab ich den ganzen Spaß verpasst :`(


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich den ganzen Spaß verpasst :`(



Ich hab das Gefühl, du wirst noch genug Gelegenheiten haben *g*


----------



## Derulu (25. Juli 2012)

Boah User Ar****...fick dich doch einfach mit deinen pseudointelektuellen Posts und (schlecht) versteckten Untergriffen gegen alle anderen Spiele als dein geliebtes Guild Wars 2, das ja ach so toll ist, alles so viel besser macht (und deren Entwickler alles mögliche erzählen, in jedem Blog andeeuten, wie viel besser sie nicht sind und wie gemin, böse, abzockerisch doch die anderen, damit einer ganzen Branche auf den Kopf kacken, unter anderem auch dem eigenen Besitzer NCSoft, der sie sicher dafür lieben wird) und dessen Itemshop so überhaupt nkeine Spielvorteile anbietet (denn XP- und Craftingbonis sind ja nkeine Spielvorteile...oder Lootkistenschlüssel *grrrr*)


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Juli 2012)

(Fast) Alle User unterhttp://www.buffed.de/Guild-Wars-2-PC-169660/Specials/Guild-Wars-2-Kolumne-Arenanet-1013380/.

Scheinbar wissen zu 95% die Kommentatoren überhaupt nicht, was eine Kolumne ist. Und was der Unteschied zu einem Artikel ist.

Mal schauen ob Florian sich dazu nochmal in den Kommentaren äußert. Simon hat es ja schon (vergeblich) versucht.


----------



## Derulu (30. Juli 2012)

Ojeh...Kritik am "the next big Thing" ...pfuiiii


----------



## Firun (7. August 2012)

Sind ja heute wieder ein Haufen Schwachmaaten im WOW-Kommentarbereich unterwegs


----------



## ZAM (7. August 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Sind ja heute wieder ein Haufen Schwachmaaten im WOW-Kommentarbereich unterwegs



Es sind nur in 5 Bundesländern keine Ferien mehr.. *g*


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. August 2012)

Das müsste ja eigentlich bedeuten, dass weniger Idioten unterwegs sein sollten....


----------



## ZAM (7. August 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das müsste ja eigentlich bedeuten, dass weniger Idioten unterwegs sein sollten....



Nein - weil Bayern und BW haben seit ner Woche erst .. *g*


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. August 2012)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/199813-teamspeak-fails-kritik-an-der-auswahl-der-fremdbeitraege/

Wenn ich das so lese kommt mir eigentlich (fast) nur ein Gedanke: Sind die User zu blöd Teamspeak richtig zu nutzen? Push-2-Talk kennen sie wohl nicht?

Ist genau wie bei den Facebook-Parties... "ausversehen" öffentlich gemacht. Letzte Woche erst war wieder ein Polizeieinsatz wegen so einer öffentlichen Party. Da haben 15-jährige ne Party schmeißen wollen, weil die Eltern nicht da waren.

Zu blöd Facebook zu nutzen aber Parties schmeißen wollen.


----------



## ZAM (20. August 2012)

Hat halt nicht jeder den gleichen Humor


----------



## Derulu (20. August 2012)

OMG neeeeeeeeeeeeein...ich böser Moderator habe gewagt, anzusprechen, dass arenanet in der Branche nicht gerade die beliebtesten sind...wie konnte ich nur die heilige Kuh anrühren...hängt mich


----------



## ZAM (20. August 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> OMG neeeeeeeeeeeeein...ich böser Moderator habe gewagt, anzusprechen, dass arenanet in der Branche nicht gerade die beliebtesten sind...wie konnte ich nur die heilige Kuh anrühren...hängt mich



Dann erwähne mal gegenüber maos, dass GW2 für dich sich nicht nach aktivem Kampfsystem sondern Standard Mathe-Würfelkram mit Wahrscheinlichkeitsberechnungen anfühlt. *g* Damit provoziert man wunderbar überflüssige Text-Walls *g*


----------



## Derulu (20. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dann erwähne mal gegenüber maos, dass GW2 für dich sich nicht nach aktivem Kampfsystem sondern Standard Mathe-Würfelkram mit Wahrscheinlichkeitsberechnungen anfühlt. *g* Damit provoziert man wunderbar überflüssige Text-Walls *g*



xD...mach ich doch glatt

Ist es eigentlich so schwer zu verstehen, dass eine Aussage eines ehemaligen Kollegen und Brancheninsiders, man finde etwas nicht gut,vor allem wenn so etwas in der Branche verpöhnt ist, viel heftigere Emotionen hervorruft als wenn Kunden (die ja eigentlich nur konsumieren aber nichst vom Produzieren mitbekommen) das sagen?


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. August 2012)

ZAM, du meinst den "Kommentarkrieg" zum letzten Buffed-Cast?


----------



## Derulu (20. August 2012)

ZAM...ich war böse....

http://www.buffed.de...1/#answer116715

Habs entfernt..bringt ja eh nix


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> ZAM...ich war böse....


----------



## Derulu (21. August 2012)

Ich wollte doch nur erklären, dass das Wort "Gerüchte" schon heißt, dass es keine Quellen geben kann^^


----------



## Derulu (21. August 2012)

Kuhlrabbi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor 25 Minuten    Kommentar wurde nicht gebufft   Melden         also mich hat die itemspirale dazu gebracht mit wow aufzuhören, es war vll nicht der einzige grund aber doch ein sehr großer. ganz schlimm wars nach ulduar als jeder mit t7 gear t9 holen konnte einfach lächerlich. ich hab mir komplett t8,5 gefarmt damit ich es sofort wegschmeissen kann für sone kreuzfahrer scheisse die nichtmal gut aussah. Mal ehrlich diese endlositemspirale ist einfach nur lächerlich meiner meinung neues addon und jeglicher vortschritt ist weg da finde ich keine immernoch die beste lösung.

http://www.buffed.de/Guild-Wars-2-PC-169660/News/Guild-Wars-2-Ruestungsskins-und-Upgrade-zur-digitalen-Deluxe-Edition-im-Edelstein-Shop-1019034/#answer117083


So wie er das schreibt, war nicht "die Itemspirale" sein Problem, sondern sein "Problem" war, dass sein "hart erarbeitetes Gear" plötzlich weniger Wert war als das, was in seinen Augen "weniger tolle Spieler" mit dem nächsten Patch ebenfalls erreichen konnten...

Boah ZAM...ich bin für einen zusätzlichen Account für Moderatoren, damit sie auch schreiben können, was sie wirklich denken...und sich nicht immer zurückhalten müssen


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Boah ZAM...ich bin für einen zusätzlichen Account für Moderatoren, damit sie auch schreiben können, was sie wirklich denken...und sich nicht immer zurückhalten müssen



Dann müsstest du dich selbst verwarnen - meinem Zweitaccount hast du schon mal Kommentare gelöscht


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. August 2012)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/199570-ist-rift-eine-alternative/

und darin besonder hockomat


----------



## Derulu (22. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dann müsstest du dich selbst verwarnen - meinem Zweitaccount hast du schon mal Kommentare gelöscht



Vermutlich zu Recht


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2012)

http://www.buffed.de/Guild-Wars-2-PC-169660/News/Guild-Wars-2-buffed-Gilde-1020006/

Wie sich über die Serverwahl aufgeregt wird 

Als ob es keine Rollenspieler auf buffed gibt. Außerdem ist es nur ein inoffizieller RP-Server.


----------



## Derulu (23. August 2012)

*grrrr*


----------



## ZAM (23. August 2012)

Wasn


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2012)

Derulu, dein Kommentar war ja ok, aber andere? Die buffed schon wieder angehen, wegen der Serverwahl.


----------



## Derulu (23. August 2012)

"Wir sind so elitär und ihr seid alles kindische Idioten"

http://www.buffed.de/Guild-Wars-2-PC-169660/News/Guild-Wars-2-buffed-Gilde-1020006/#comment1722650


oder

http://www.buffed.de/Guild-Wars-2-PC-169660/News/Guild-Wars-2-buffed-Gilde-1020006/#comment1722641


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2012)

Ja Flo, gib es ihnen:

http://www.buffed.de/Guild-Wars-2-PC-169660/News/Guild-Wars-2-buffed-Gilde-1020006/#answer117392


----------



## ZAM (23. August 2012)

http://www.buffed.de/Diablo-3-PC-27763/Specials/Diablo-3-Jay-Wilson-Affaere-Kolumne-1019969/#comment1722653 
Der ist auch toll - ich frag mich manchmal in was für zusammengereimten Traumwelten einige User leben. "Kritik erst nach Brevik? Jetzt erst Eier in der Hose?" .. wie gern würde ich manchmal schreiben, dass sie mit solchen völlig falschen, offensichtlich die letzten Jahre vollkommen blind über die Seite gesurften dummen und an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Phantasie-Vorstellungen völlig daneben liegen und mal die Augen aufmachen sollten, statt sich irgend einen Egopush-Müll zusammenzureimen.


----------



## Derulu (23. August 2012)

selbstgerechte...öhm...*piiiiiep*


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2012)

ZAM, weißt du nicht, dass die Computec Media AG ausschließlich von ActivisionBlizzard und EA bezahlt werden? Wie kann es denn sonst sein, dass jedes Jahr der Spieleaufguss (Fifa, NHL & Co.) und alle Blizzardtitel so gut bewertet werden?


----------



## ZAM (23. August 2012)

Ich warte immer noch auf den weiß/schwarz/blauen Blizzard-Lamborgini


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2012)

Frag doch mal einen von denen hier http://www.computec.de/unternehmen/vorstand-und-aufsichtsrat.html ob er versehentlich nicht weitergereicht wurde


----------



## Derulu (30. August 2012)

Ich halte es für einen Fehler, bei so emotionsgeladenen Berichten wie diesem: http://www.buffed.de...#comment1723967
den Kommentarbereich offen zu lassen


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2012)

Ich manchmal auch 
Aber ich habe mich mal um den Vogel gekümmert - du musst dich nicht öffentlich beleidigen lassen.


----------



## Derulu (30. August 2012)

Och, das wär mir egal^^ 

Wer mich mehr stört, ist dieser rebell87

als ob es um den Inhalt der Posts gegangen wäre...tztztztz


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2012)

Auf den hab ich auch schon länger ein Auge - 3 permagebannte Accounts hat er also schon, soso... *g*


----------



## Derulu (30. August 2012)

and it goes on and on and on 

http://www.buffed.de/BattleNet-20-Software-233002/News/battlenet-Blizzard-sperrt-Zugang-aus-Iran-wegen-US-Gesetzgebung-1021415/#answer119220


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2012)




----------



## Derulu (30. August 2012)

Hm...nö...da es schon wieder weitergeht, sag ich nix mehr zu^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. August 2012)

Man ich bin echt zu langsam für diese News


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2012)

Die haben keine Chance


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. August 2012)

Einige User in http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/200081-guild-wars-2-account-gehackt

Als ob es die Schuld von ArenNet ist, dass die Mail-Adresse von Usern (erfolgreich) gehackt wird.


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2012)

Natürlich 

Was mir mehr sorgen macht ist das hier:
http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Warnung-vor-kritischer-Java-Luecke-1675454.html


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. August 2012)

Jo, das ist toll. Die Lücke ist seit 4(!!!) Monaten Oracle bekannt und wird frühestens mit dem Update im Oktober behoben.

Ich darf jetzt auf arbeit prüfen, ob irgendwelche Anwendungen Java nutzen (was ich nicht hoffe) und es dann auf (es geht) nur 20 Rechnern deinstallieren.


----------



## Derulu (30. August 2012)

*grrrrr*

Warum wird die Box Edition von GW2 mit 2 DVDs ausgeliefert, installiert 20min und dann will das Ding erst recht 14GB downloaden?


----------



## Derulu (31. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Auf den hab ich auch schon länger ein Auge - 3 permagebannte Accounts hat er also schon, soso... *g*



http://www.buffed.de...2/#answer119409

Aber er scheint echt dazu zu lernen

Manmanman geht mir der auf die Nerven

Als ob irgend jemand sonst das gelöschte Zeugs hätte stehen lassen (in dem kollektiv alle Spieler von WoW als grenzdebile Idioten dargestellt werden, die mit anderen Spielen sowieso nicht zurecht kommen würden) - und dabei kapiert er nicht, dass genau DIESES Verhalten wilde Flames nach sich zieht


----------



## ZAM (31. August 2012)

Beim nächsten abfälligen Austicker abschießen


----------



## Derulu (31. August 2012)

Ja maos, GW2 ist gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz toll, die Entwickler sind die Schlausten und Besten und überhaupt gibt es auf der ganzen Welt nichts tolleres ans GW2 *rolleyes*, alle Fehler sind nur temporär und überhaupt und sowieso und alle anderen Spiele sind eh nur ganz schlecht, und Kritik an GW2 kann man nur ernst nehmen, wenn man auch positive Aspekte aufzählt, das Kampfsystem ist das innovativste, das jemals erfunden wurde....alle sollten überhaupt alles so machen wie arenanet (irgenwelche Verlage sollten sich ein Beispiel an arenanet nehmen und Mitarbeiter in anderen brancehn suchen) und wer was anderes sagt ist blöd und sowieso nur ein WoW-Fan

*leicht genervt*


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2012)

Rebell87 ist gebannt.


Btw. seine bisherigen Namen waren: "flaminator45" - der wurde vorübergehend suspendiert -  an dem Tag hat er sich Rebell 87 angelegt. Davor hieß er "Hugenotte"


----------



## Derulu (3. September 2012)

Ahaaaaaa^^ -* was hat er nu verbrochen?


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ahaaaaaa^^ -* was hat er nu verbrochen?



Verbaler Dünnpfiff. Mal wieder abfällig bis zum Abwinken. Die Sache mit Kritik vs. Ausdrucksweise ist ihm egal.



> [font=arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica]Das ist recht einfach, Buffed zeigt momentan wieder sehr gut, das die Seite von nem lächerlichen Kasperverein gemacht wird, die meint jedwige Kritik prompt unterdrücken zu müssen.[/font]


----------



## Derulu (3. September 2012)

Na denn


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Na denn



Nicht einverstanden mit dem Ban? *g* Oder wars dein Fake-Nick?


----------



## Derulu (3. September 2012)

Nö, passt scho

*heul*
ich find Guild wars 2 langweilig (seit ich seit letzten Freitag spielen kann, hab ich alle Klassen bis Level 6 gespielt, manche mehrmals, insgesamt ca. 15 Charaktere erstellt und gelöscht...und ertappe mich immer wieder, dass ich mir während dem Spielen denke: "vll. spielt sich klasse xyz ja doch interessanter?") kann das aber nirgends sagen^^


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nö, passt scho
> 
> *heul*
> ich find Guild wars 2 langweilig (seit ich seit letzten Freitag spielen kann, hab ich alle Klassen bis Level 6 gespielt, manche mehrmals, insgesamt ca. 15 Charaktere erstellt und gelöscht...und ertappe mich immer wieder, dass ich mir während dem Spielen denke: "vll. spielt sich klasse xyz ja doch interessanter?") kann das aber nirgends sagen^^



Klar kannst du das sagen, wenns irgendwo drunter passt ^^ Bei mir ist das sehr durchwachsen - ich hatte am WE oft Bock zu spielen, aber zwischenzeitlich hat das Authsystem genervt und wenn ich eingeloggt war, war keiner im TS oder die sind alle schon sonstwo hingelevelt ... Alleine machts keinen Spaß, trotz Event-Gruppen.


----------



## Derulu (3. September 2012)

Dann werd ich aber niedergeflamed^^ - ich gelte ja jetzt schon als "Blizzard Fanboy Nr.1" (zitat ende) - dabei ist das Spiel ja nicht schlecht, kann nur mich nicht unterhalten, weil es mich nicht packt


BTW:
kann es sein, dass in der Datenbank ein Fehler ist? Die Buffdauer von Mists of Pandaria -Bufffood ist doch 1h, nicht 10sek?)


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> BTW:
> kann es sein, dass in der Datenbank ein Fehler ist? Die Buffdauer von Mists of Pandaria -Bufffood ist doch 1h, nicht 10sek?)



Jaein - Ich hoffe Marcel hat keine Beta-Daten übernommen ^^


----------



## Derulu (3. September 2012)

Überall stehts halt mit 1h, auf buffed mit 10 sek - aber 10 sek ist doch absolut irrwitzig, was soll das bringen, vor allem weil man 10 sek rumsitzen muss um was zu essen?


----------



## Derulu (5. September 2012)

Wenn ich manche kommentare lese, wird mir furchtbar schlecht (vor allem weil so etwas von leuten kommt, die gerne news zu anderen spielen zumeckern^^)



> "Na ja. Bei GW2 liegen die meckernden aber wohl unter 1%
> 
> Ansonsten ist immer noch der Hype da, das ist es ja gerade was einige scheinbar so auf die palme bringt, das GW2 so gut ist wie der Hype vorher vermuten liess"





> Die einzige Gefahr bei GW2 ist das man nie wieder was anderes spielen kann weil einem andere MMOs vorkommen wie Stummfilm in Zeitlupe





> Da kann man schon von flott reden, allzu viele Entwickler gibts nicht die da auf zack sind. Trion vielleicht noch.



Wie war das noch mal mit dem Flame - Account?Den darf man sich als Moderator anlegen  ?


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2012)

Die leben in einer bunten Traumwelt. Die hatte die SWTOR-Community (Weit vor der Beta) in ihrem Forum auch ... "Wir sind die bessere, ruhigere und umgänglichere Community"  ... i loled hard ... mehrfach.


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2012)

http://www.buffed.de/buffedCast-Thema-235271/News/buffedCast-316-mit-WoW-World-of-Tanks-Guild-Wars-2-The-Secret-World-1022446/#comment1724776

"Ihr hyped mein Spiel nicht, ihr seid überflüssig und inkompetent."


----------



## Derulu (5. September 2012)

Ich wollte was drunter schreiben von wegen: "Es sind also nur Leute erlaubt, die XYZ toll finden, jeder andere darf seine Meinung für sich behalten"...hab das dann aber nicht abgeschickt

Waren wir nicht mal so überiengekommen, dass das "lustige" Wortspiel: "Mist der Pandaren" ein Löschgrund ist^^


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich wollte was drunter schreiben von wegen: "Es sind also nur Leute erlaubt, die XYZ toll finden, jeder andere darf seine Meinung für sich behalten"...hab das dann aber nicht abgeschickt



Das hast du aber weiter unten schon geschrieben *g*


----------



## Derulu (5. September 2012)

Ich weiß^^


----------



## Derulu (5. September 2012)

Das MUSS ich einfach für die Nachwelt erhalten (Screenshot + Anzeige würde ich ZAM empfehlen  ) - was für schlimem Worte man heutzutage im Kindergarten lernt, das ist ja nicht mehr feierlich (wobei...der Username hätte schon eine Vohersage sein können):

Portal: News -> Guild Wars 2: Edelstein-Käufe, Dolyak-Karawane, Tooltips - aktueller Status des Spiels05.09.2012 17:31:35NeuroticpsychID: 1724790IP: 134.3.15.94

Ihr Moderatoren seid noch nett ausgedrückt fotzen! Ich werde diesbezüglich nun mal einen Rechtsbeistand hinzuziehen und versuchen eure dreckige kleine diktatorische Welt hier zu zerstören..... selbst im dritten reich gab es mehr Redefreiheit.... löscht meinen acc ihr mongos....
man darf also nichtmal seine meinung über ein game kundtun nur weil ihr anderer meinung seid oder irgendjemand sich dran stoßen könnte.... eine tolle kindergarten community seite habt ihr da, wo man nichtmal diverse meinungen anhören kann und darf... wo hbat ihr die foren regeln etc her? von der CIA?!?!?!?

und an alle die immer gleich ausflippen nur weil jemand anderer meinung ist: 
werdet erwachsen! 
nicht jeder sieht die welt mit den selben augen und laut dem grundgesetz wird eine freie meinungsäußerung von seiten der verfassung geboten. also seht auch das ein ihr verborten idioten

viel glück für euer dreckiges leben und schmort in der höhle

ps: zam deine votzen mutter wird eines tages doch noch von mir vergewaltigt du hundesohn


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2012)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie sein Rechtsbeistand bei Widerstand auf den archivierten Textstand reagiert. *g*


----------



## Elenenedh (5. September 2012)

The fuck!?


----------



## Derulu (5. September 2012)

Elenenedh schrieb:


> The fuck!?



Dacht' ich auch erstmal


----------



## Elenenedh (5. September 2012)

Manchmal meint man, die Leute sind direkt aus der Ursuppe ans Keyboard gekrochen.


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2012)

Sein ehemaliger Account war übrigens der hier:

http://bcp.buffed.de/users/edit/588075


----------



## Elenenedh (5. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sein ehemaliger Account war übrigens der hier:
> 
> http://bcp.buffed.de/users/edit/588075



Hat nicht so geklappt mit Rift


----------



## Derulu (5. September 2012)

Heute scheint der internationale Weltidiotentag zu sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

05.09.2012 17:49:09follemID: 120173IP: 62.225.230.53
Geh sterben....wie kann man so was WoW spielen?
Und ja liebes FAIL-BUFFED Team...lest euch mal die Patchnotes....das ist normal das das nich geht...und kein Fehler.
Mir kommt es so vor seitdem GW2 spielbar ist versucht ihr WoW echt nieder zu machen....WoW will never die !! Fuck off GW2 !!! Free2Play incoming.​


----------



## Elenenedh (5. September 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Heute scheint der internationale Weltidiotentag zu sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2012)

Soviele Affenklatschen kann man nicht verteilen, wie ich heute gern verteilen würde


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. September 2012)

Irgendwie war der gestrige Tag doch ein wenig lustig 

Man... und ich ärgere mich @work mit Quellcode-Migration rum


----------



## Derulu (6. September 2012)

Ich weigere mich, auch nur ein weiteres geschriebenes Wort (ausser als Vollstreckungsorgan) mit Acclyde, dem dämlichen Idioten zu wechseln, der sich scheinbar darin gefällt, mirdas Wort "im Munde umzudrehen"

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## ZAM (6. September 2012)

Es gibt Diskussions"partner", die wollen nur ganz bestimmte Dinge hören .. alles andere wird dir als beabsichtigte Bösartigkeit wieder zurückgeworfen


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. September 2012)

Es gibt doch das Sprichwort: "Der Klügere gibt nach."

Einfach nicht mehr drauf antworten, da es größtenteils eh keinen Sinn hat.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. September 2012)

Ok, mal nix zum Auskotzen aber:

Die Foren auf der GW2-Seite funktionieren endlich 

Hoffentlich bleiben dann die ganzen "Jammerlappen" hier weg, die nen "unberechtigten" Account-Bann oder "ich wurde gehackt"-Threads erstellen.


----------



## ZAM (7. September 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleiben dann die ganzen "Jammerlappen" hier weg




Hoffentlich bleiben nicht all zu viele weg...


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. September 2012)

Die Jammerlappen, die sich nur angemeldet haben um hier zu Posten: "Ich wurde gehackt... A-Net ist scheiße" können doch weg bleiben 

Normale User, die mehr als nur diesen Post hier lassen braucht ihr doch nicht wirklich, oder?


----------



## ZAM (7. September 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die Jammerlappen, die sich nur angemeldet haben um hier zu Posten: "Ich wurde gehackt... A-Net ist scheiße" können doch weg bleiben
> 
> Normale User, die mehr als nur diesen Post hier lassen braucht ihr doch nicht wirklich, oder?



Jedes Posting ist "wertvoller" Traffic


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. September 2012)

Vorausgesetz die User nutzen kein AdBlocker


----------



## Derulu (8. September 2012)

"Ihr könnt mit eurer Zensur nicht das Recht auf freie Meinungsäusserung auf eurer Seite unterdrücken, checkt das einfach mal. "

xD


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. September 2012)

Wer war denn das schon wieder?

Und "Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung" muss halt auch den Regeln entsprechen, die aufgestellt werden.

Irgendwelche Parolen der rechten Tendenz auf der Straße rumzubrüllen ist auch nicht erlaubt... aber das Begreifen viele halt nicht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. September 2012)

> O.o aber so ist das mit den moderatoren die in einen drittklassigen forum ihr ganzes leben verbringen und sich freuen wenigstens dort ihre macht spielen zu lassen wenn es schon im realen leben nicht klappt.



So reagieren User, wenn man einen Gildenhandels-Thread (ob nun verkauf oder verschenken) entfernt.


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. September 2012)

Schickes Gemälde von dir, aber der Ausgang zur Außenwelt ist viel zu nah


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Schickes Gemälde von dir, aber der Ausgang zur Außenwelt ist viel zu nah



O.O 
Das ist ein Forentroll


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. September 2012)

Oh man, wie doof muss man eigentlich sein?

Erst einen Thread eröffnen, dass man eine Gilde handeln will -> gelöscht

Dann einen Thread eröffnen, dass man nach Gildenkauf kein Leader ist und fragen was man da tun kann -> gelöscht

Und dann wird er auch noch Unverschämt der User  (u.a. den Text von da oben)


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. September 2012)

> Ein Buffed-Mod hat doch bereits gesagt, dass sie auf die Entwickler/Publisher angewiesen sind und wenn sie schlechte Wertung verteilen, dann gibts halt nächstes mal keine Vor-Ab-Version zum testen. So läuft der Hase.


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2012)

Wo steht der Schwachsinn?


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2012)

> Entweder man verlangt ganz ersichtlich von anfang an Geld zum Betreiben einer Seite,
> finanziert sich über Spenden - oder trägt selber die Kosten.
> Nur das Servergnügen im nachhinein hintenrum über UNERWÜNSCHTE Werbung zu finanzieren ... dann muss eben mittels solchen Tools Einhalt geboten werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wo steht der Schwachsinn?



http://www.buffed.de/Guild-Wars-2-PC-169660/Tests/Guild-Wars-2-Test-Wertung-1023364/#answer121023 <-- In dieser Antwort

Unseriöse Werbung?

Aber das Werbung schon durch Kaspersky gefiltert wird (teilweise) ist mir auch bewusst. Aber einige User sind echte Hohlbirnen.

Ich muss mich also, bevor ich eine Webseite online stelle, entscheiden ob ich diese via Spenden (wäre ja buffed premium) betreibe oder die Kosten komplett selbst tragen darf ohne Möglichkeit etwas zurück zu bekommen?

Also entweder keine User da keiner bezahlen will oder ich habe 0% Refinanzierung, weil ich nicht mal Werbung einblenden darf?

Tolle Welt in der manche leben


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2012)

Ja sorry, aber so ein erlogener und zusammengereimter Dummschwall zum Streicheln des eigenen Egos (wie mein Quote *g*) muss nicht stehen bleiben.


----------



## Firun (19. September 2012)

gnaaa


----------



## ZAM (21. September 2012)

http://forum.buffed....ost__p__3312382

Ich wüsste gar nicht was ich zu soviel zusammengereimten "Das ist Fakt, weil ich mir das in meiner kleinen Welt so einbilde und nur das ist richtig"-Dummgeschiss neutrales schreiben sollte.

Und dann kommen noch so kleine Kacker die Ihre abfälligen Ausdruckskatastrophen als Kritik sehen und kotzen rum, dass Löschungen parteiisch sind, weil sie keinen BOCK haben sich an die Regeln zu halten. Meine Fresse, heute nur mit der Bazooka ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. September 2012)

Ach ja, Mods sind auch nur parteiisch 

btw hab ich das via pn bekommen:



> dann kümmert euch ma um die crossrealmfrage wenn ihr ja imemr so vorgebt für die user infos rauszukramen zb ne offizielle stellungsnahme von blizzard wär ma fein


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. September 2012)

So, nachdem ich den Thread ja in den Meinung & Anregung verschoben hatte:



> richtigen bereich soso für mich siehts eher nach dem bereich wo in 30 jahren 5 mann ma hinschauen aus aber ich will mich net beschweren ihr könnt für die momentane situation auch nix aber komm ich trotzdem zu meiner kernfrage zurück wieso kommt buffedseite keine news oder wie einige es hier nannten neutrale darsatellung der sachlage? im wow forum gingen allein aauf der deustschsprachigen seite über 1500 meldungen alleine zu dem thema in netma 48 stunden hier ma nen link zu diesem speziellen treat



Hat der Depp sich nur angemeldet um zu nerven?


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2012)

Lass dich nicht auf ne Diskussion zu deiner Verwaltung ein.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. September 2012)

Keine Panik, mach ich schon nicht.

Ich habs ihm ruhig erklärt, dass ich als Moderator nix mit dem readktionellen Teil zu tun habe 


Aber irgendwie versteh ich die WoW-Spieler sowieso nicht. Erst beschweren sie sich über "leere" Server, fordern Zusammenlegung von Servern, dann implementiert Blizzard eine Möglichkeit damit in den Gebieten wieder mehr Spieler sind und trotzdem wird nur gemeckert.


----------



## Firun (24. September 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> die WoW-Spieler



Moment , so stimmt das mal gar nicht denn ich bin auch WoW Spieler und stelle mich nicht selten dämlich an


----------



## Derulu (24. September 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie versteh ich die WoW-Spieler sowieso nicht.



Den Satz, den seh ich nur ganz ungern^^

Schließlich sind es nicht "die WoW-Spieler" sondern immer ein anderer Teil einer fast 10 Mio. Menschen großen "Gruppe" - allen recht machen kann man es da nie, vor allem weil die Ansprüche und Erwartungen ja massiv auseinadergehen innerhalb der Gruppe (und viele die sich beschweren, tun das augenscheinlich, weil es "coll" ist und man in der "Gruppe" dann toll dasteht, wem etwas gefällt, der ist "uncool")

Achja - CE kommt laut Amazon am Donnerstag - aber is eh egal, die Digital Deluxe gilt 00:00 (11h noch^^) - man gönnt sich ja sonst nix


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2012)

WB


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. September 2012)

Ich korrigiere:

Ich verstehe die jammernden WoW-Spieler bzw. Buffed.de-User nicht.


----------



## Derulu (24. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> WB



Danke


----------



## Derulu (26. September 2012)

ZAM, wann dürfen wir deinen ersten Beitrag im Mönch-Klassentreffen Bereich lesen? Schließlich bist du ja Klassensprecher mit Susanne gemeinsam?


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> ZAM, wann dürfen wir deinen ersten Beitrag im Mönch-Klassentreffen Bereich lesen? Schließlich bist du ja Klassensprecher mit Susanne gemeinsam?



Ich bin nur Oberadmin  Ub0rpwnage


----------



## Derulu (26. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin nur Oberadmin  Ub0rpwnage



Dann soll Susanne was schreiben als zweiter Klassensprecher


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2012)

Ich könnt grad wieder schreien über so einige Kommentare - bspw. in der Unterlassungserklärungs-Sache, wenn User absolut schwachsinnig finanzielle Entschädigung pro Kopf fordern (auch wenn der Betreffende es nicht im Wortlaut ausgedrückt hat) ... in was für Welten leben die eigentlich?


----------



## Derulu (26. September 2012)

Einer, in der der Kunde (und zwar jeder einzelne mit seiner persönlichen "Vorliebe") "König" ist und das gefälligst auch jeder andere so sehen solle


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2012)

Schiksenbob ist gebannt.


----------



## Derulu (27. September 2012)

Nkay


----------



## Derulu (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich fand Schurken-Spieler schon immer schlimm...

jedes Addon wieder:

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/200934-schurke-im-pvedie-reinste-qual/page__pid__3315968__st__0&#entry3315968

weinen auf sehr sehr sehr hohem Niveau, wie arm man doch nicht wäre, und wie viel besser nicht alle anderen (und im Endeffekt ist der schurke wieder vorne^^)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Oktober 2012)

http://www.buffed.de/Guild-Wars-2-PC-169660/News/Katzenjammer-Guild-Wars-2-Tank-und-Heiler-gesucht-Kolumne-von-buffed-Autor-Sascha-Berserkerkitten-Penzhorn-ueber-Guild-Wars-2-1029660/

Die Kommentare...
Neuerdings hat meine Kolumne ein "englisches Original" und wird heimlich per Google Translate von buffed geklaut und ins Portal gestellt. Ich weiß genau, warum ich mich nicht mehr traue, zu moderieren.  



> Einerseits darf in den Kommentaren nur mit ganz sachlichen Argumenten gehandhabt werden und manchmal wird schon der hintergründige Ton abgemanht, andererseits dürfen solche "überspitzten" Kolumnen verfasst werden, die nur die Wogen aufwiegeln und eine Provokation im Schutzmantel der Redaktionsversion von Meinungsfreiheit ist im Gegensatz zur Kommentarversion von Meinungsfreiheit und sachlicher Kritik!



...


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Oktober 2012)

126 Kommentare zu deiner Kolumne??? Krass.

Aber manche Kommentare sind echt zum schreien:
http://www.buffed.de/Guild-Wars-2-PC-169660/News/Katzenjammer-Guild-Wars-2-Tank-und-Heiler-gesucht-Kolumne-von-buffed-Autor-Sascha-Berserkerkitten-Penzhorn-ueber-Guild-Wars-2-1029660/#comment1729653

http://www.buffed.de/Guild-Wars-2-PC-169660/News/Katzenjammer-Guild-Wars-2-Tank-und-Heiler-gesucht-Kolumne-von-buffed-Autor-Sascha-Berserkerkitten-Penzhorn-ueber-Guild-Wars-2-1029660/#comment1729663

Edit:

Der Text wurde online abgeändert und du wusstest nicht mal, dass er 1. online landet und 2. geändert wurde?

Ist natürlich echt doof von buffed.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Oktober 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> 126 Kommentare zu deiner Kolumne??? Krass.



Hehe.
Ich sollte mich weniger am Gemecker aufgeilen und mich über die Aufmerksamkeit freuen. Und darüber, dass Olli oder Simon das Zeug wohl so gut finden, dass es direkt im Portal landet. Auch wenn ich mich über ne Warnung oder einen Hinweis gefreut hätte. Aber wer wird über kostenlose Werbung denn meckern?

EDIT: Die Kommentare belegen halt leider, dass der durchschnittliche User zu blöd ist, Satire zu verstehen. Oder den Sinn einer Kolumne. Oder den Unterschied zwischen Kolumnen und Tests. Oder die Tatsache, dass es Menschen mit anderer Meinung gibt, die einen damit gar nicht persönlich angreifen wollen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Oktober 2012)

Ja, vor allem die "L2P"-Kommentare.

Aber ist ja schon wie beim buffed-Test von 89%.... Da wurde auch gemeckert, warum das Spiel keine 90+ hat. Und wie bewerten die User das Spiel selber? Mit 85%. Eigenartig.

Aber endlich kam das, auf was ich gewartet habe:


> Nebenbei finde ich hier die Reaktion des Autors auch nicht besonders professionell. Da fällt mir ein passendes Sprichwort ein: "O si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses."
> Insgesamt sollte der Autor auch akzeptieren, dass es die meisten Guild Wars 2 Spieler nicht besonders gut erachten, dass Buffed in jeder Form auf GW2 rumhackt und gleichzeitig bei anderen MMOs (z.B. WoW) ein viel netteres Verhalten zeigt. Auf mich wirkt es so, als ob Buffed Geld (o.ä.) bekommt, dass sie GW2 madig reden


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Oktober 2012)

Jau, weil MoP 90 gekriegt hat. Oder wars SWTOR oder beide? Ich erinner mich noch an das Drama um den scheiß Prozentpunkt. Und die L2P-Kommentare sind so dermaßen geil! Das Spiel hat FÜNF(!) Hotkeys pro Waffe, jeder Vollidiot packt die Dungeons und schlimmstenfalls belebt man sich halt wieder und rennt zurück zum Boss, der nicht zurückgesetzt wird und sich auch nicht erholt. Und alle halten sich für die Größten, weil sie das schaffen? Mann, die hätte ich gerne gesehen, als es noch keine Raid-Finder in Spielen gab und man schlimmstenfalls fünf Stunden am Stück dran gehockt hat.


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Oktober 2012)

Deine Antwort ist köstlich.

Viele können wirklich keine Satire verstehen, außer man schreibt es groß drüber 



Ach, ich erinnere mich auch an die BC-Zeiten zurück.

2h suche nach einem Tank via Chat. Man musste in der Stadt sein und konnte nichts anderes machen. Und dann war die Instanz auch in 30min fertig.

Der DF ist eine super "Erfindung" von Blizzard. Und die Community war schon vor dem DF "scheiße".


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Oktober 2012)

DF und RF find ich toll, dagegen sage ich auch nix. Ich find's nur lustig, wie sich ein paar Zwölfjährige was auf ihr Dungeon Gear in GW2 einbilden und jeder, der sich über das Chaos lustig macht, spielt halt verkehrt. Ich hab auch zwei voll ausgestattete 80er - was glauben die Affen denn bitte, wie Guides und Artikel überhaupt erst zustande kommen?


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Oktober 2012)

Na ganz einfach.

Von den "Pros" die 25h/Tag spielen


----------



## Derulu (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich geh wieder auf Urlaub..is' mir zu krass hier^^


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2012)

Maos hab ich den Kopf gewaschen für seine Abfälligkeiten.
Den Feldzug von "ak47" stoppe ich auch gleich.

Btw. gerne mehr Kolumnen von Kitten.. *g*
Das Problem ist hier das gleiche, wie noch vor ein paar Jahren bei WoW: Schreibe auch nur im Ansatz auf keinen Fall auch nur irgendwas nicht gottgleiches über mein unfehlbares Imba-Spiel, dann bist du ein inkompetenter Idiot und hast dich gefälligst aus dem Leben zu verpissen!


----------



## Firun (15. Oktober 2012)

Mach sie kaputt


----------



## Derulu (15. Oktober 2012)

Graspop hat aber auch einen ordentlichen Vogel


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2012)

Natürlich - Typisches "Nur ich habe recht"-Ego. Ignorieren 

Den Schund von Imbadings hab ich auch eben entfernt.


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2012)

Wäre mal spannend zu wissen, wie die untereinander abgehen, wenn sie das hier kennen würden:
http://www.gamesvote.de/m,0102/gvid,169660/Guild-Wars-2/PC/Jetzt-bewerten/&detail=allvotes&page=1  (Unten - hier fließen nämliche alle Uservotes hin)

Aber ich wills nicht provozieren - ich brauch auch irgendwann mal Feierabend. *g*


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Oktober 2012)

Hmm... entweder ich bin zu doof da jetzt das "Übel" zu finden oder es gibt keins.


86% Singleplayer (in einem MMO????) und 88% Multiplayer. Und wieder kein 90+


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hmm... entweder ich bin zu doof da jetzt das "Übel" zu finden oder es gibt keins.



Die Tabelle reicht, um sich alle rauszupicken die es gewagt haben, nicht überall mind. 90% zu verteilen.


@Kitten: Dein Ausrüstungsbild war jetzt wahrscheinlich ein *Peng, voll in die Fresse* *g*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Oktober 2012)

Ahwas, der erste User ignoriert das Bild ja grade schon und erklärt mir, dass ich die Dungeons nicht mag, weil ich dafür zu dumm bin. Weil in der Kolumne beschreibe ich ja, dass ich dauernd verrecke und das ist immerhin eine wissenschaftliche Analyse des Spiels.


----------



## Derulu (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde mit Arrclyde nicht diskutieren (siehe auch meinen Kommentar hier vor ca. 3 Seiten  ) ...er kann, will und überhaupt alles, es nicht verstehen


----------



## Telkir (16. Oktober 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Der Text wurde online abgeändert und du wusstest nicht mal, dass er 1. online landet und 2. geändert wurde?
> 
> Ist natürlich echt doof von buffed.


*hust* Piraten wählen. Nicht Verwerter stützen, sondern Urheber schützen. 
Ich guck auch jedes Mal wie ein Schwein ins Uhrwerk, wenn ein Hefttext vorab online steht. Und zwar unter meinem User-Namen gepostet, ohne mein Wissen, mit komplett zerschossenem Layout (braucht man ja online nicht).
Ich bin ja schon ruhig.
PS: Ich würde nie im Leben Piraten wähllen. Aber in einem Punkt haben sie recht: Wir brauchen ein überarbeitetes Urheberrecht.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. Oktober 2012)

Telkir schrieb:


> *hust* Piraten wählen. Nicht Verwerter stützen, sondern Urheber schützen.
> Ich guck auch jedes Mal wie ein Schwein ins Uhrwerk, wenn ein Hefttext vorab online steht. Und zwar unter meinem User-Namen gepostet, ohne mein Wissen, mit komplett zerschossenem Layout (braucht man ja online nicht).
> Ich bin ja schon ruhig.
> PS: Ich würde nie im Leben Piraten leben. Aber in einem Punkt haben sie recht: Wir brauchen ein überarbeitetes Urheberrecht.




Hmm...
Ich werd ja für den Artikel bezahlt und sobald der ins Heft kommt, wird er sowieso öffentlich, da kann ich mich schlecht drüber beschweren, dass er auch im Portal landet. Grundsätzlich hab ich da auch nix dagegen. Blöd ist es halt, wenn der ohne Ankündigung, zensiert, beschnitten und nachbearbeitet im Portal landet und ich erfahre das nur über FB-Freunde, die mich auf die Flames hinweisen. Ich verliere aber ehrlich gesagt auch keinen Schlaf, nur weil eine Handvoll pubertärer Flachwichser zu blöd sind, den Text zu verstehen. Dass ich das völlig unvorbereitet mitbekommen habe, war scheiße und im ersten Moment hätt ich gern gekotzt. Aber so Typen wie Arrclyde braucht unsere Gesellschaft, sonst muss ich meine Burger bei McDoof demnächst selber zubereiten. Mit Coke, zum Mitnehmen bitte!


----------



## Telkir (17. Oktober 2012)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hmm...
> Ich werd ja für den Artikel bezahlt und sobald der ins Heft kommt, wird er sowieso öffentlich, da kann ich mich schlecht drüber beschweren, dass er auch im Portal landet.


Nach bestehendem Urheberrechtsgesetz, muss du als Autor theoretisch jede Veröffentlichung autorisieren. Und du wirst als Autor nicht bloß für einen Artikel bezahlt, du wirst auch immer im Kontext seiner Veröffentlichung bezahlt. Ein Artikel schwebt nie für sich allein im luftleeren Raum. Deswegen bekommt man für Online-Texte doch weniger - die sind bei gleicher Arbeit ja angeblich weniger wert. 
Wenn du mit beispielsweise Olli vereinbarst, dass du einen Text für das nächste buffed-Heft verfassen sollst, dann hat er auch nur dort zu erscheinen. Auch das ist rechtlich so geregelt. Jede weitere Veröffentlichung müsste abgesprochen und extra honoriert werden, da der Verwerter über die vereinbarte Nutzung hinaus weitere Einnahmen mit deinem Text erzielen möchte. Alles andere würde unter die sogenannte "Buy-Out-Klausel" fallen und gegen das derzeitige Urheberrecht gehen.  Das gilt übrigens auch für jede Neuauflage. 

Einen meiner letzten GW2-Texte hab ich per Zufall in drei verschiedenen Publikationen gefunden. Von einer wusste ich, denn dafür war es vereinbart. Es ist schon ein komisches Gefühl, nicht davon zu wissen. 
Ich schreibe das hier übrigens, ohne den Hintergedanken einer Revolte. Mit Flo als direkten Ansprechpartner hatte ich mich ohnehin schon darüber unterhalten - bei drei, vier Bier. Ich weiß, wie er dazu steht und er weiß, wie ich dazu stehe. 
Allein die Pläne der Veröffentlichung vorher zu wissen, wäre schon angenehm. Und Mensch, online könnte man Artikel so viel toller aufbereiten, wenn man nur die Mittel nutzen würde - verbunden mit einem kleinen Bonus und beiden Seiten werden glücklich. 

Rechtlich: 
_Im Rahmen dieses Formulars fand sich eine Klausel, die den Umfang der Abtretung aller Nutzungsrechte (sog. &#8222;Buy-Out-Klausel&#8220 des Rechtsinhabers an die Verlagsgesellschaft bestimmte.

Nach dem Wortlaut dieser Klausel treten die Rechteinhaber - mit der Bezahlung der Honorarrechnung &#8211; ihre Rechte am Werk für jede erdenklich bekannte oder unbekannte Nutzungsart ab, und zwar umfassend, ausschließlich, räumlich, zeitlich und inhaltlich unbeschränkt. Eine weitere Vergütung neben der Einmalzahlung könne nach der Klausel gerade nicht verlangt werden und die Möglichkeit der Ausübung des Widerrufsrechts sei ausgeschlossen. 
Der Beklagten werden durch die &#8222;Buy-Out-Klausel&#8220; übermäßig Rechte für alle denkbaren, aber auch undenkbaren Nutzungsarten übertragen. Abrechnungsvordrucke, die eine übermäßige Abtretung von Nutzungsrechten beinhalten, seien als unwirksam anzusehen, da der Beklagten zeitlich, räumlich und inhaltlich unbeschränkte Rechte übertragen werden und diese Art von Rechteübertragung nicht mit der sog. Zweckübertragungslehre gem. § 31 Abs. 5 UrhG in Einklang zu bringen sei, wonach nur die Rechte übertragen werden sollen, die für den jeweiligen Vertragszweck erforderlich seien._


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. Oktober 2012)

Whoa! Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung! Ich muss zugeben, dass ich mir dazu bisher nie großartig was gedacht habe. Ich fänd's schon geil, für einen drei mal veröffentlichten Artikel auch drei mal bezahlt zu werden, aber das wird in diesem Leben wohl nicht mehr passieren. Über die Rechtslage wusste ich bis gerade eben nichts.


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2012)

Oder um es aus Sicht der Auftraggeber da draußen zu sehen: Man möchte nichts mehr schreiben, weil es andere mit weniger Widerstand machen würden *g*... oder  man informiert sich über VGWort


----------



## Telkir (17. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Oder um es aus Sicht der Auftraggeber da draußen zu sehen: Man möchte nichts mehr schreiben, weil es andere mit weniger Widerstand machen würden *g*... oder  man informiert sich über VGWort


Aber VGWort ist genauso abzulehnen wie die Gema. Dort fließen die Gelder nämlich nicht sachgerecht verteilt an die Teilnehmer, sondern nach werden nach Schlüsseln aufgeteilt, deren Grundlage ein Normalsterblicher nicht versteht.


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2012)

Telkir schrieb:


> Aber VGWort ist genauso abzulehnen wie die Gema. Dort fließen die Gelder nämlich nicht sachgerecht verteilt an die Teilnehmer, sondern nach werden nach Schlüsseln aufgeteilt, deren Grundlage ein Normalsterblicher nicht versteht.



Aber Mangels Kohle auskotzen - jaja *g*


----------



## Telkir (17. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber Mangels Kohle auskotzen - jaja *g*


VGWort ist für Autoren nun einmal ein noch schlimmerer Verein als die Gema für Musiker. Die Gema hat ja wenigstens noch die Funktion, dass sie die Reichweite der Titel ihrer Künstler kontrolliert. Die haben also wirklich eine Funktion. Das muss VGWort nicht machen, da man als Autor die Verträge mit den Verlagen schließt. Es müsste sich nur an die Verträge und das geltende Recht gehalten werden. 

Nicht das Geld ist in erster Linie das Problem, sondern dass man als Autor und Rechteinhaber der Texte nicht erzählt bekommt, was damit geschieht, was daraus gemacht wird. Wäre es anders, kämen solche Situationen nicht zustande, in denen ein Autor öffentlich in den Kommentaren mitteilen muss, dass er gar nicht wusste, dass der Text online und abgewandelt veröffentlicht wird. (Ja, ein Autor hat nicht nur das Recht, sondern der Verlag ist in der Pflicht, jede Änderung am Text vom Autor absegnen zu lassen.)

Und ich bin nie stinkig. Ich bin immer zu Kompromissen bereit. Und immerhin bekomme ich jetzt nen Link geschickt, wenn was online geht. Und ein Probe-PDF, bevor etwas in den Druck geht. Kommunikation ist alles. Zumal man dann auch qualitativ viel besser arbeiten könnte und nicht für Heftlängen zurechtgestutzte Texte online hätte, wo die Kürzungen nicht sinnvoll zu erklären sind. Außerdem bietet das Internet viel mehr Möglichkeiten als nur Texte hinzuklatschen. So. Viel. Mehr.

Weder ich noch sonst jemand hat ein Interesse daran, dass die Zahlen weiter in den Keller zeigen. Man kann sich aber vortrefflich darüber streiten, wie man einen Trend abwendet. Das GW2-Sonderheft hat ja gezeigt, wie man mit "immer günstigere Textlieferanten" auf die Nase fallen kann. Ich war und bin mir ganz sicher nicht zu schade, in solchen Situationen einzugreifen. Ich bin aber viel mehr dafür und daran interessiert, dass so etwas gar nicht erst passiert. 

PS: Außerdem wollte ich Kitten doch nur sagen, dass eben nicht alles so selbstverständlich sein muss - bezüglich Zweitverwertung etc - , wie er denkt.


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2012)

Fremd-Code, der keinerlei Sicherheits- und Performance-Richtlinien einhält


----------



## Derulu (18. Oktober 2012)

Was hat der Tumbobali eigentlich geraucht?


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Was hat der Tumbobali eigentlich geraucht?



Eine Portion "Nur meine Einstellung ist absolut richtig und wenn ihr das nicht akzeptiert, dann beweise ich allen da draußen, dass ihr gefälligst als Moderatorn abzutreten habt!"


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2012)

Wie man sieht, weicht er mir sogar aus *g*


----------



## ZAM (20. Oktober 2012)

Manchmal denke ich mir "Halt doch einfach die Fresse und verpiss dich aus dem Internet in deine Pre-DSL-Ära, in der du nichtmal wusstest, dass es das Internet gibt, bevor dir Mutti zum DSL-Modem ne Flatrate geschenkt hat. Danke.", beispielsweise bei völlig deplatzierten und völlig unpassendem Dummgeschwall. FB-Post zu einem Guide, Reaktion: "buffed.de die Bild der MMO's ..." - Ich verstehe den Sinn nicht, auch nicht die Motivation, den Zusammenhang zum Guide und die Gedanken von solchen Typen - nicht mal im Ansatz. Oder wenn irgendwer was auf ne Rückfrage auf Mitbewerber-Seiten verlinkt, obwohl wir den Kram selbst auch schon ewig auf der Seite haben - ist das offensives "Ins Gesicht treten" ? Würde ich auch gern manchmal mal tun, aber physisch.


----------



## ZAM (23. Oktober 2012)

> Ich hab echt die schnauze voll von eurem login-system. Irgendwelche accoutns verknüpft. kommentare, forum, irgendwelche anderen games-netzwerke, login klappt nicht. fickt euch! eure ganze website und die eurer partner sind der beschissenste dreck den es im internet gibt.
> 
> keien sau weiß mehr womit man sich einloggen soll, login, anzeigename, email... verknüpft verknüpft.
> 
> ich freue mich auf den tag wenn euer scheißladen insolvent ist!




Erinnert sich noch jemand an blubberella? *g*


----------



## Firun (23. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Erinnert sich noch jemand an blubberella? *g*



Yo


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2012)

strombergfan -.-


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Oktober 2012)

User, die sich auf anderen seiten über buffed auskotzen:

http://www.reborn-horizon.com/community/board/index.php?page=Thread&postID=6269


----------



## ZAM (26. Oktober 2012)

> .aber ZAM würde sowas sofort löschen. weil krittick und zwar angebrachte.....scheinbar nicht erwünscht ist.




Ich könnte das da auch löschen*g*

Ups - und weg wars.


----------



## Derulu (31. Oktober 2012)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh *grrrr*


Ey ZAM, was krieg ich eigentlich, weil ich dich in der neuen PC Games beim Mitarbeiterätsel erkannt haben


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh *grrrr*
> 
> 
> Ey ZAM, was krieg ich eigentlich, weil ich dich in der neuen PC Games beim Mitarbeiterätsel erkannt haben



Das Heft ist schon raus? 

Freipremium  - oh Wait! .. *g*

Verlost RRossi nix? *g*


----------



## Derulu (31. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Verlost RRossi nix? *g*



Doch irgendwas schon, sogar mehr, weil letzter Monat nicht erkannt wurde...aber ich dachte ich kann meine Gewinnchancen steigern^^... (ich komm aus Österreich, dem Land der "Freunderlwirtschaft" oder des "Vitamin B"..ich habe Mauscheleien im Blut^^)

Den Playboy mit Luna? Rly?^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Oktober 2012)

He, ich hätte den ZAM schon Samstag erkannt, war aber nicht da und hab ihn daher erst Montag früh in der S-Bahn erkannt


----------



## Carcharoth (1. November 2012)

URL plx sonst Ban!!1elf


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. November 2012)

Aktuelle Ausgabe der PC GAMES Seite 140 ... nix URL


----------



## ZAM (1. November 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Doch irgendwas schon, sogar mehr, weil letzter Monat nicht erkannt wurde...aber ich dachte ich kann meine Gewinnchancen steigern^^... (ich komm aus Österreich, dem Land der "Freunderlwirtschaft" oder des "Vitamin B"..ich habe Mauscheleien im Blut^^)



Was nach Österreich zu schicken ist nicht so kompliziert wie in die Schweiz *g*



> Den Playboy mit Luna? Rly?^^



Lag da halt grad rum - ernsthaft. *g*


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. November 2012)

Da hat mehr als einer Geschmack in diesem Verlag


----------



## Carcharoth (2. November 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Aktuelle Ausgabe der PC GAMES Seite 140 ... nix URL




So mit Papier und so? Wäh oO

Scan plx *g*


----------



## Derulu (2. November 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was nach Österreich zu schicken ist nicht so kompliziert wie in die Schweiz *g*



Es geht ja nicht darum, dass es kompliziert wäre^^...sondern darum, durch "Beziehungen" und "Mauscheleien" die Gewinnchancen zu erhöhen^^...ein Hand wäscht die andere und so *rofl*


----------



## ZAM (2. November 2012)

*RR*ossi ist unbestechlich.


----------



## Derulu (2. November 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> *RR*ossi ist unbestechlich.



Das ist doch keine Bestechung^^...das ist doch nur "Networking" *rofl* 

Zu viel Arbeit aaaahhhh


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2012)

ZAM, was war denn mit dem Forum heute morgen los? Das sah ja sehr kryptisch aus, was da ausgeworfen wurde. Irgendetwas mit dem normale User nicht konfrontiert werden sollten. Wurden wir gehackt?


----------



## Firun (6. November 2012)

schon wieder ? Oo


----------



## ZAM (6. November 2012)

Es gab ein Problem mit dem Forum auf einem der Webserver, das ist aber behoben. 
@All: Wenn Euch solche Sachen auffallen, immer gleich eine Mail an cccadmin@computec.de


@Derulu: Hast du jetzt mitgemacht bei dem Gewinnspiel oder net? *g*


----------



## Derulu (7. November 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> @Derulu: Hast du jetzt mitgemacht bei dem Gewinnspiel oder net? *g*



Nö^^

Hatte ich eigentlich auch nie vor


----------



## Firun (8. November 2012)

@Derulu ,Gewinnt man eh nie habe es schon so oft probiert ;D


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. November 2012)

Weil wahrscheinlich nur einer von x-Tausend was gewinnt.

Und ob RR seine Emails korrekt sortiert wissen wir auch nicht


----------



## ZAM (8. November 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Weil wahrscheinlich nur einer von x-Tausend was gewinnt.
> 
> Und ob RR seine Emails korrekt sortiert wissen wir auch nicht



Er liest zumindest jede einzelne


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. November 2012)

Ja, das weiß ich.

Hatte ja schon 2x Kontakt mit ihm.

Ich find den Support von Computec klasse. Einmal war die DVD defekt und 2 Tage später hatte ich einen Ersatz


----------



## ZAM (8. November 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ja, das weiß ich.
> 
> Hatte ja schon 2x Kontakt mit ihm.
> 
> Ich find den Support von Computec klasse. Einmal war die DVD defekt und 2 Tage später hatte ich einen Ersatz



Man muss halt nur mal nachfragen, statt erstmal präventiv rumzukotzen *g*


----------



## ZAM (8. November 2012)

Heute ist wieder Tag der geilen Kommentare.


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2012)

Jeder Tag mit Blizzard-Zahlen (oder Blizzard Spendenaktionen) sind Tage mit geilen Kommentaren


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2012)

Lauter elendige Hirnschüssler


----------



## Firun (8. November 2012)

Lauter Hohlblöcke halt -.-


----------



## Derulu (10. November 2012)

"Die Zahlen sind ebstimmt gelogen" *rolleyes*
"wenn das so weiter geht, dann müssen die bald stellen abbauen anfangen, SMILE" *kotz*
"Die sind ja sowas von geldgeil" *grrrr*


----------



## Derulu (10. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N9uuMXsvxqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das triffts ganz gut glaub ich


----------



## ZAM (12. November 2012)




----------



## Carcharoth (13. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> So mit Papier und so? Wäh oO
> 
> Scan plx *g*




Wo bleibt nun das dollige Foto von der PCG?


----------



## Derulu (13. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wo bleibt nun das dollige Foto von der PCG?



Urheberrecht und so...wir wollen doch nix ohne Erlaubnis des Eigentümers vervielfältigen oder gar kopieren


----------



## Derulu (13. November 2012)

*rofl*

Im Blogpost von GW2 reden sie ganz offen über eine Gegenstandsprogression - Reaktion der "Fanboys": "Ja, aber das ist ja eh keine Itemspirale " (was ist es sonst? - Gegenständer werden besser, damit "Pros" schwerere, neue Mechaniken abschwächen können) - dann ziteiert jemand den Blogpost und "ohne dass sich das Spiel wie eine endlose Gegenstand-Tretmühle anfühlt, bei der sich die Gegenstände außerhalb eurer Reichweite befinden" wird dann von "Fans" dick markiert um zu belegen, dass es trotzdem keine Itemspirale geben würde 

Ich kotz gleich ganz kräftig auf den Teppich

Wieder andere tun so, als wäre so eine Itemprogression der Verrat an den Spielern schlechthin....oder meinen, als "modernen Mensch" müsse man sich doch problemlos über die Psychologie der Motivation (Belohnung für "Einsatz" sonst weniger Ansporn für Einsatz) hinwegsetzen können, die sich nur so in etwa ein paar hunderttausendjahre entwickelt hat, weil man ja nun ganz naders sei^^


----------



## ZAM (13. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wo bleibt nun das dollige Foto von der PCG?



Ich kann Rossi mal fragen, ob er es noch auf der Kamera hat ^^


----------



## ZAM (13. November 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> *rofl*



Lass mich raten - haupt-Fanbob hier ist maos.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. November 2012)

Naja, Maos und Mathi200 nehmen sich da nicht viel 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/201628-buffedcast-326-eure-fragen-zum-dieswoechigen-buffedcast/page__view__findpost__p__3328179


----------



## Derulu (13. November 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Lass mich raten - haupt-Fanbob hier ist maos.



wobei...maos sieht das eher wirklich als das was es ist Itemprogression - vor allem Brutus Warhammer ist eher der, der es nicht akzeptieren will^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. November 2012)

Interessant wer sich jetzt schon alles bei buffed.de anmeldet 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/201708-bitdefender-2013/page__view__findpost__p__3330195


----------



## ZAM (19. November 2012)

O.O


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. November 2012)

o.m.g.

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/201731-swtor-kartellmunzenkeyverlosung/


----------



## ZAM (20. November 2012)

Darauf reagier ich nicht - der will sich nur einen Hobeln auf jegliche Reaktion, egal wie die ausfällt.

Aber nur soviel: Bei den Key-Verlosungen steht statt dem Teilname-Link/Button ein "Du musst angemeldet sein, um an der Verlosung teilzunehmen" o.ä. Text, wenn man nicht eingeloggt ist.
Und der ****** hat in einer Sache recht, er bekommt den Key direkt angezeigt UND per Email zugeschickt. =)


----------



## Noxiel (27. November 2012)

Watt pampt mich Fakebook denn auf einmal blöd von der Seite an?


----------



## ZAM (27. November 2012)

Inwiefern? *g*


----------



## Noxiel (27. November 2012)

Ach die Facebook Diskussion im Allgemeinen. Ich habe mich wenig schmeichelhaft über Facebook geäußert und schon kommt sie angaloppiert und schwafelt etwas davon, dass ich mich als etwas Besseres halte, weil ich FB nicht nutze. Das FB Nutzer alles Spasten und Deppen sind, die kein Telefon mehr in die Hand nehmen können. 

Die zerrede ich jetzt bis sie keinen Bock mehr auf den Thread hat. Dumme Zippe!


----------



## ZAM (27. November 2012)

Failbook müffelt auch, ich nutz es zum Flamen und Trollen. *g*


----------



## Noxiel (27. November 2012)

ZAM, mein Held.


----------



## ZAM (27. November 2012)

Naja und hin und wieder den Leuten auf der Kontaktliste, die sich nen scheiss dafür interessieren, aufs Auge drücken was mir grad an Themen gefällt


----------



## Noxiel (27. November 2012)

Das Trollen ist mit Facebook wirklich im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen. *g*


----------



## Derulu (28. November 2012)

Ich find den ganzen Thread irgendwie...öhm....dämlich?


----------



## Firun (28. November 2012)

Entweder man nutzt es oder man nutzt es nicht , wen interessiert die Meinung von Fritz Blitz aus Schmitzhausen was er davon hält ? Also mich nicht


----------



## ZAM (29. November 2012)

Aber lasst sie ruhig diskutieren -. wir müssen ja nicht alles im Keim ersticken ^^


----------



## Firun (29. November 2012)

Ist nur immer wieder schön zu sehen wie einer versucht, dem anderen  immer und immer wieder seine Meinung zu pressen


----------



## ZAM (29. November 2012)

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Sha-der-Angst-von-Paragon-und-Method-besiegt-1037321/#answer130670

Einzig korrekte Antwort:

"Klar, weil sich keiner mehr frei nach gut dünken verbal ausscheissen kann, wie er/sie es gern hätte und statt die Keule des Peudo-Meinungsfreiheits-Geblubbers auszupacken, posten sie lieber gar nichts."


----------



## Derulu (3. Dezember 2012)

Akium geht mir ja sowas von auf den Geist....jeden gottverdammten Tag in jedem gottverdammten Thread

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/200789-eure-ersten-eindrucke-zu-mop/page__st__220


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2012)

Macht er das offensichtlich Provokativ?



> Beiträge die offensichtlich der reinen Provokation der Gesprächsteilnehmer dienen, also beispielsweise bewusst ein Thema nieder machen sollen, sowie bewusst ausschließlich Offtopic darstellen sind nicht gestattet.


----------



## Derulu (3. Dezember 2012)

Nö...er jammert nur immer rum, wie schlecht WoW nicht wäre...probiert scheinbar angeblich alle paar Tage mal wieder aus, weil er immer "Erlebnisberichte" abliefern kann, wie schlecht es nicht wäre und wie mies es seine Freunde und Bekannten nicht auch finden würden^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Dezember 2012)

Diese ungeduldigen Buffed.de-User.

"Wurden die Gewinner von 6. Dezember schon gezogen und benachrichtigt?"
"Wo bleibt der Adventskalender heute"
....


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Diese ungeduldigen Buffed.de-User.
> 
> "Wurden die Gewinner von 6. Dezember schon gezogen und benachrichtigt?"
> "Wo bleibt der Adventskalender heute"



Es gibt halt was abzustauben *g*




http://www.buffed.de...1/#answer131529

Bei Texten, wie der, der sich hinter dem Link verbirgt, bekomme ich Schreikrämpfe *g*

"2dolist"?  .. 

Oder .. "die Kollegen von"  .. als ob alle Seiten zur gleichen Firma gehören .. ist ca. genau so ein bekloppter Trend wie "Kollege" als Bezeichnung für "Freund" zu verwenden.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Dezember 2012)

Solche Kommentare: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/201947-4playersde-gehoert-jetzt-zur-computec-familie/page__view__findpost__p__3336021

Warum sind sie dann eigentlich noch hier, wenn alles von Computec doch soooooo sch... ist?


----------



## Firun (17. Dezember 2012)

Frag ihn halt , ach Moment hab ich ja gerade gemacht .


----------



## Derulu (18. Dezember 2012)

So true ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2012)

Den Pfosten hab ich in den Kommentaren schon für seine Ausfälligkeiten verwarnt


----------



## Firun (19. Dezember 2012)

hat 3 Tage Foren Pause


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Dezember 2012)

Die WoW-Spieler....

Kaum geht mal etwas nicht, wissen Sie nicht mehr, was sie machen sollen.

Es gibt noch tausende andere Dinge, die sie tun könnten aber nein... Haben keine Ahnung wie das Internet funktioniert würden aber gerne Blizzard mit brennenden Fackeln und Mistgabeln durch die Stadt jagen....


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2013)

Re


----------



## Derulu (2. Januar 2013)

Puh...och nö


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> So true ...
> [comic]



Das könnte man noch ausweiten auf "Classic-Server-Gewhine" *g*


----------



## Firun (2. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Re



WB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> WB
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Januar 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> WB
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Ich mags halt hart :3 )


----------



## ZAM (7. Januar 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich frag mich ob sich das Gif schonmal jemand Frame-by-Frame angeschaut hat *g*


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Januar 2013)

Ich schon <3


----------



## Derulu (14. Januar 2013)

Same procedure as every day

"GC die Pfeife, macht das Spiel kaputt"
"Ich will nicht, dass jeder alles erreichen kann (_ich will mich über ein Spiel definieren - los, bewundert mich, wie toll ich nicht bin_)"

*sfz*


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2013)

Wer ist GC? *g*


----------



## Derulu (15. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wer ist GC? *g*



Suchs dir aus 
a) Ted Bundy
b) Der Untergang allen Lebens
c) Greg Street aka. Ghostcrawler
d) Mamas Liebling


----------



## ZAM (16. Januar 2013)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/193206-blasc3-charakterupload-nicht-moeglich/page__view__findpost__p__3343989

Die Abo-Keule, ähnlich intelligent und interessant wie der 13-Euro-Joker. Die Zusammenstellung des Beitrags ergibt keinen Sinn und hat auch keinerlei Informationen was "nicht funktioniert" bedeuten soll. Ich liebe solche Beiträge.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Januar 2013)

Komisch, bei mir funktioniert BLASC3 so, wie es soll.

Egal ob x32, x64, XP, Vista, Win7 oder Win8....

Aber er hat auch vorher nix in dem Thread gepostet. Kein Ahnung, ob er seine Medizin nicht genommen hat oder was los ist.


----------



## ZAM (16. Januar 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Komisch, bei mir funktioniert BLASC3 so, wie es soll.
> 
> Egal ob x32, x64, XP, Vista, Win7 oder Win8....
> 
> Aber er hat auch vorher nix in dem Thread gepostet. Kein Ahnung, ob er seine Medizin nicht genommen hat oder was los ist.



Ne, ich schätze er ist einer von denen die das Feedback-Formular genutzt haben um persönlichen 24/7-Support zu bekommen, obwohl da (ich habs mittlerweile komplett deaktiviert) extra drüber stand, nur Feedback, KEIN Support, für Support bitte Forum verwenden. Aber verstehendes Lesen wird heutzutage überbewertet.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Januar 2013)

Es gibt ein Feedback-Formular?


----------



## ZAM (16. Januar 2013)

Es gab .. direkt in BLASC3 .. *g* Das war mal für die ersten Monate angedacht, war dann aber ewig drin.


----------



## Firun (19. Januar 2013)

*burb*


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2013)

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Patch-52-Buff-nach-Wipe-erleichtert-die-LFR-Bosse-1046600/#comment1739715

Epic 

Will sich btw. grad löschen lassen.


----------



## Derulu (31. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...#comment1739715
> 
> Epic
> 
> Will sich btw. grad löschen lassen.



Du meinst Mr./Mss. "ich will, dass die Moderatoren hier der selben Meinung sind wie ich, oder wenn sie anderer sind, dann wenigstens nichts sagen"?^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Januar 2013)

Du weißt doch:

Moderatoren dürfen überhaupt keine Meinung haben 

Lustig ist auch, das die "Pros" sich immer über den LFR aufregen müssen. Warum spielen sie überhaupt LFR? Nur damit sie es im normalen Modus einfacher haben und nicht mit dem Heroic-Gear da rein müssen, wie es normalerweise der Fall sein soll.

Nein, für den Normalen Modus sollte man ja schon "Full-Epic" sein....

Schwachköppe....


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Du meinst Mr./Mss. "ich will, dass die Moderatoren hier der selben m,einung sind wie ich, oder wenn sie anderer sind, dann wenigstens nichts sagen"?^^



Ja - das hat mich auch n bisschen aus den Socken gehauen. Hätte nicht gedacht, sowas in all den Jahren im Netz nochmal zu erleben .. vor allem mit soviel Überzeugung. *g*


----------



## Derulu (31. Januar 2013)

Aber ich hab doch halbwegs nett geantwortet 

Am lustigsten fand ich noch "wenn jemand etwas gegen blizzard sagt...", und:"keiner von einem Moderator Recht bekommt"

Was ist da an der Änderung jetzt etwas, das Blizzard GEGEN die Spieler macht? Ich seh den Grund grade nicht "gegen" Blizzard zu sein bei dem Thema. Man kann eventuell finden, dass eine andere Lösung besser wäre...aber öhm...ja


----------



## Firun (1. Februar 2013)

ALTA!!!!   



Xidish schrieb:


> Da diese Tjhematik auch mich betrifft, erwarte ich auch seitens der Moderation ein PM an mich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Februar 2013)

Wo wurde da wer öffentlich an den Pranger gestellt?


----------



## Firun (1. Februar 2013)

Quatsch da wurde niemand irgendwo öffentlich zur schau gestellt, wie er darauf kommt ist mir echt schleierhaft.
Aber die PM mit ihm war auch sehr interessant... am Ende hat er sie selbst gelöscht.

*Xidish * (IP: 93.195.239.54 )
Veteran
Gruppe:Mitglieder
Beiträge:1037
Gesendet vor 40 Minuten
Es wird scheinbar nun doch Zeit, daß ich mal mit Computeq rede.
Denn Ihr macht inzwischen, was Ihr wollt..

Schreibt Regeln auf, an die Ihr Euch selbst nicht mal haltet, erlaubt u.a. pornographische Bilder, gewaltverherrlichende Videos, fördert selber Mobbing, handelt nach Lust und Laune etc.

Nicht umsonst ist Buffed schon auf einigen Seiten in so manchen Kriterien als nicht vertrauenswürdig eingestuft.

Und was nützt es, wenn ich an Euch PMs versende, wenn sie zu gefühlten 70% nicht mal wahrgenommen werden.

Werdet mal wieder vernünftig!


*Firun*  (IP: Privat )
Gruppe:Moderatoren
Beiträge:2901
Registriert:26-January 07

Gesendet vor 34 Minuten
Hallo Xidish,

ein paar Links zu deinen Vorwürfen wären äußerst hilfreich damit man sich dieser Situation auch zu 100% annehmen kann.

Außerdem habe ich mal ZAM vom Buffed-Team mit in das Gespräch eingeladen.

Er wird für diese Arbeit bezahlt und arbeitet für die Firma Computec Media AG, wir Moderatoren sind nur ehrenamtliche Helfer die kein Geld bekommen und auch nicht bei Computec Media Angestellt sind.


*Xidish * (IP: 93.195.239.54 )
Beiträge:1037
Registriert:01-January 12

Verwarnungsstatus
Gesendet vor 19 Minuten
Das hatten wir schonmal.
Nur dieses Mal bin ich nicht mehr gewillt, mich mit einem von Buffed auseinanderzusetzen.

ENDE




So und daraus werden wir jetzt mal schlau..


----------



## ZAM (1. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht ist der Typ am Koksen


----------



## Firun (1. Februar 2013)

Wer weis das schon...


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2013)

Ihr habt btw. nichts falsch gemacht. 
Und wie immer gilt: Freundlich bleiben, nicht persönlich werden, distanziert antworten = Keine Basis für Angriffe ^^


----------



## Derulu (23. Februar 2013)

*grml* mein bcp liveticker funkt nicht mehr...*grrrrr* lädt durchgängig aber zeigt nix an *grrrr*


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Februar 2013)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/122162-was-regt-euch-so-richtig-auf/page__view__findpost__p__3353263

Was will der eigentlich?


----------



## Derulu (25. Februar 2013)

Stänkern, weil er beleidigt ist, dass er letztens Schimpfa bekommen hat


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Stänkern, weil er beleidigt ist, dass er letztens Schimpfa bekommen hat



Ja und bald fliegen, wenn er weiter rumnervt.


----------



## Derulu (25. Februar 2013)

Ja toll...bcp klappt bei mir wieder nicht


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ja toll...bcp klappt bei mir wieder nicht



Hier gibt es zwei Probleme. Von "wieder" ist mir nichts bekannt, da es die erste Erwähnung ist und mit "klappt nicht" kann ich generell nie etwas anfangen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Februar 2013)

ZAM, das ist doch normal, dass der Anwender beim Support sich meldet mit:

"Das Programm funktioniert nicht...", aber nicht verraten, was denn nicht geht


----------



## Derulu (25. Februar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hier gibt es zwei Probleme. Von "wieder" ist mir nichts bekannt, da es die erste Erwähnung ist und mit "klappt nicht" kann ich generell nie etwas anfangen.







Derulu schrieb:


> *grml* mein bcp liveticker funkt nicht mehr...*grrrrr* lädt durchgängig aber zeigt nix an *grrrr*




Same Problem as Saturday....und da war's gegen 16:30 plötzlich weg und ging wieder....liegt wohl eh net an buffed, sondern am Drecksnetz hier bei der Arbeit^^

Ich seh, nachdem ich aktualisiert hab, im Liveticker nur noch das Ladesymbol (Samstag von 9 bis 16:30^^), obwohl eigentlich fertig geladen wäre(wobei es ja jetzt schon wieder funzioniert)


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> liegt wohl eh net an buffed, sondern am Drecksnetz hier bei der Arbeit^^



Nein, das lag an einer Änderung von mir - das passierte immer dann, wenn im Ticker ein Kommentar aus der ROM-Datenbank stand.
Ist korrigiert.


----------



## Derulu (25. Februar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein, das lag an einer Änderung von mir - das passierte immer dann, wenn im Ticker ein Kommentar aus der ROM-Datenbank stand.
> Ist korrigiert.



Du Böslig^^

Beste Servicefälle sind immer die, bei denen der Kunde "geht nicht mehr" oder "funktioniert nicht" angibt


----------



## ZAM (1. März 2013)

Cyriona schrieb:


> Ok, die buffed.de Datenbank war mal super, leider wurde sie nicht fortgeführt.




Na wenn der das sagt, lösche ich jetzt sofort die Parser-Scripte, die ich momentan für Patch 5.2 anpasse. Wieder Arbeit gespart, da User ja wissen, was wir machen und was nicht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. März 2013)

Tja... ich find es auch erstaunlich, hier nachzufragen, warum die Webseite der Konkurrenz nicht funktioniert.


----------



## ZAM (1. März 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Tja... ich find es auch erstaunlich, hier nachzufragen, warum die Webseite der Konkurrenz nicht funktioniert.



Das realisieren die nicht - das ist nicht böswillig, das ist nur gleichgültig. Wir sind ja auch nicht BMW, während er nach Mercedes-Problemen fragt .. sondern nur ein popeliges MMO-Forum und fummeln ein bisschen Content und Code in die Seite ... ehrenamtlich am Nachmittag nach der Schule.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. März 2013)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/202991-wowhead-down/page__view__findpost__p__3355156


----------



## ZAM (2. März 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed....ost__p__3355156



Dagonzo ignorieren wir - der führt seit einiger zeit einen "buffed stirbt, buffed ist tot, buffed ist alt"-Feldzug und hofft auf Reaktion um sich auf sein Ego eins pellen zu können. Darum, weiterhin ignorieren.


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. März 2013)

User, die nur rumflamen können, wenn buffed nicht 2 Sekunden, nachdem auf einer offiziellen Seite ein Post gemacht wurde, eine News bringt.

http://www.buffed.de/TES-The-Elder-Scrolls-Online-PC-239823/News/The-Elder-Scrolls-Online-Neue-Details-zu-den-kommenden-Beta-Events-1058622/#comment1742644


----------



## Silarwen (4. März 2013)

Ach der Geige schon wieder. Der Typ geht mir unglaublich auf die Nerven.


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> User, die nur rumflamen können, wenn buffed nicht 2 Sekunden, nachdem auf einer offiziellen Seite ein Post gemacht wurde, eine News bringt.




SKANDAL!
Aber Geige kann sich gern mal vergeigen wenn es ihm nicht mehr gefällt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. März 2013)

Naja, mir ging es eigentlich um Havok... aber Geige ist echt schon der Hammer.

Warum kommt er denn noch hier her, wenn alles nur scheiße ist?

Leider steht bei dem Post auf der offiziellen Seite nicht, wann es gepostet wurde. Aber was erwarten die User denn?

24/7-Berichterstattung und dann am liebsten noch mit Ad-Blockern surfen? Wie zum Geier soll man sich denn finanzieren?

Ach ja, ist ja alles nur nebenbei....


----------



## Firun (4. März 2013)

Ihr habt alle keine Ahnung die User haben immer Recht!


----------



## Derulu (5. März 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle keine Ahnung die User haben immer Recht!



THIS


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2013)

Hach ist das toll, dass Schreibsperren auch in den Kommentaren greifen 

Btw. Geige kann offensichtlich auch mal "positiv".

Nur das Geschwall hier verstehe ich nicht so ganz:
http://www.buffed.de/Playtime-Thema-237457/Videos/Stromausfall-bei-Computec-Die-Katastrophenreportage-1059060/#comment1742837


----------



## Carcharoth (7. März 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nur das Geschwall hier verstehe ich nicht so ganz:
> http://www.buffed.de/Playtime-Thema-237457/Videos/Stromausfall-bei-Computec-Die-Katastrophenreportage-1059060/#comment1742837



Ich übersetz mal: "Mimimi, miiii! Mimi, mimimiiii!"


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. März 2013)

Gilden wie diese hier:

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/203107-immortal-rekrutiert-und-sucht-aktive-mitglieder

Das Spiel ist noch nicht mal auf dem Markt, keiner weiß was für "Endcontent" enthalten sein wird, aber man will so schnell es geht durchrennen.....

Von was leben die Elder Scrolls Spiele eigentlich? Für mich von der Story, die darin erzählt wird.

PS: Eigentlich würde ich das gerne in dem Thread drunter schreiben, aber das könnte übel werden


----------



## ZAM (11. März 2013)

Erfolgsorientiert in der Hoffnung sich dadurch einen Namen aufzubauen und Sponsoren an Land zu ziehen in der Hoffnung, das nächste MMO erreicht den Status von WoW ... wird es immer wieder geben.




kaepteniglo schrieb:


> PS: Eigentlich würde ich das gerne in dem Thread drunter schreiben, aber das könnte übel werden


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. März 2013)

Ja, ich habe ja Angst vor der Keule und dem


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. März 2013)

Boah, wie mich Xidish mittlerweile nervt....

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/203115-server-down/page__view__findpost__p__3357554


----------



## ZAM (12. März 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Boah, wie mich Xidish mittlerweile nervt....



Mittlerweile? *g*


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. März 2013)

Alle User, die auf Blizzard einhacken mit dem Argument: "Seit Blizzard von Activision gekauft wurde...."


----------



## ZAM (14. März 2013)

Wobei da nix gekauft wurde.


----------



## Derulu (14. März 2013)

Doch^^...Vivendi hat 68% von Activsion gekauft^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. März 2013)

Genau, das ist es ja...

Vivendi hat seine Spielesparte mit Activision fusioniert, das wollen sie aber nicht wissen oder wissen es wirklich nicht.


----------



## ZAM (14. März 2013)

Ich sag ja, Activison hat nix gekauft ^^


----------



## Derulu (16. März 2013)

Jetzt mal unter uns Klosterschwestern: wer hätte dieses Ticket korrekt verstanden, noch dazu mit dem Hintergrund, dass GMs nicht zwangsläufig nativ speaker sind (die auch Probleme damit haben dürften, so völlig ohne Interpunktion)

http://forum.buffed....ost__p__3358464


Weder ist hier etwas klar formuliert, noch ist deutlich erkennbar was denn der Kunde nun genau wünscht - aber sofort auf dicke Hose machen und rumfluchen/schimpfen in einem Fanforum, was für ein Skandal das nicht sei und wie mies nicht der dumme Support Blizzard (und trotz Authenticator bereits mehrmals "gehackt" zu werden, sollte einem eventuell auch zu denken geben)


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. März 2013)

Das ist einfach ein dummer A****.

"Wie jedes Jahr wurde ich gehackt".... "trotz Authenticator"....

Keine Ahnung, was die so alles machen um gehackt zu werden, ich versteh es nicht.

Ich hab nen Authenticator, nutze das battle.net-PW auch noch für andere Logins (ja, sollte man nicht), surfe auch auf Seiten, die mir garantiert Malware & Co. unterschieben wollen. Bekomme dauernd Mails, dass mein D3-Account (ich hab nur ne Starter-Version) oder mein WoW-Account wegen illegalen Aktivitäten gesperrt ist. Diese lösche ich aber ungelesen.

Wie blöd muss man eigentlich sein?


----------



## Derulu (16. März 2013)

So..aus der Diskussion mit dem Typen bin ich raus


----------



## Derulu (16. März 2013)

Achja....Doppelpost:

http://bcp.buffed.de/users/edit/98515

nervt auch mal wieder


wenn ich Simon wäre, würde Sonnenwind hart am Rande eines Banns tanzen, Simon ist da echt geduldig, Respekt....dabei ist es nicht das erste Mal in den letzten paar Monaten, dass der buffed.de ans Bein pinkeln will


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> wenn ich Simon wäre, würde Sonnenwind hart am Rande eines Banns tanzen, Simon ist da echt geduldig, Respekt....dabei ist es nicht das erste Mal in den letzten paar Monaten, dass der buffed.de ans Bein pinkeln will



Ich bin da nicht so geduldig. Beim nächsten "Ich sehe Euch nur wirtschaftlich und nicht als User und halte Euch irgendwas vor" ist er raus. Begründung? Er nervt und hat offensichtlich kein Interesse daran, die Seite als Kunde zu nutzen. Und er nervt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. März 2013)

Man ist der Typ ne Hohlbirne 

Verlangt, dass nur Muttersprachler ihm antworten dürfen...

Wenn das unsere Kunden verlangen würden, bräuchten wir welche, die:

- Spanisch
- Englisch
- Französisch
- Dänisch
- Polinisch
- Tschechisch
- Italienisch
- Arabisch
- (was auch immer in Thailand gesprochen wird)
- Portugisisch

etc. sprechen...

Zum Glück können unsere Kunden und wir Englisch 

Somit brauchen wir für den Support keine 10+ Mitarbeiter, sondern "nur" 2-3


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. März 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Achja....Doppelpost:
> 
> http://bcp.buffed.de/users/edit/98515
> 
> ...



Simon versucht es ja ihm zu erklären, aber er ist scheinbar auch für die normalsten Dinge der Welt zu blöd


----------



## Derulu (16. März 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin da nicht so geduldig. Beim nächsten "Ich sehe Euch nur wirtschaftlich und nicht als User und halte Euch irgendwas vor" ist er raus. Begründung? Er nervt und hat offensichtlich kein Interesse daran, die Seite als Kunde zu nutzen. Und er nervt.



Ich sag ja, Respekt vor Simons Geduld . Die hätte ich nämlich auch nicht, mich nervt er schon, obwohl es MICH gar nix angeht^^


----------



## Derulu (18. März 2013)

Da ist er wieder

http://www.buffed.de/Starcraft-2-Heart-of-the-Swarm-PC-222349/Videos/Starcraft-2-Heart-of-the-Swarm-Video-Ueberblick-1060812/#comment1743946


----------



## ZAM (18. März 2013)

Was für ein Föhn ^^


----------



## Derulu (18. März 2013)

Jo, der name Sonnenwind ist halt Programm


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. März 2013)

Zu lange in der Sonne gewesen


----------



## Firun (18. März 2013)

Ist das InFate auf Rache tour? oder einfach eine neue Hohlbirne aus den weiten des www?  ^^


----------



## Derulu (18. März 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> Ist das InFate auf Rache tour? oder einfach eine neue Hohlbirne aus den weiten des www? ^^



Account seit 2006 - eher die neue/weitere Hohlbirne


----------



## ZAM (22. März 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Account seit 2006 - eher die neue/weitere Hohlbirne



Wobei "neu" das falsche Wort ist - checkt einfach übers BCP mal seine Kommentar-Historie .. *g*


----------



## Derulu (22. März 2013)

Ja ich weiß


----------



## Derulu (28. März 2013)

Es werden so viele Beiträge gelöscht weil das hier eine Blizzard Fansite ist und wenn was schlechtes über die Spiele geschrieben wird muss es gelöscht werden weil man sonst aus dem Programm rausgeworfen wird....

28.03.2013 20:23:45timinatorxxID: 141644IP: 77.21.8.180


GNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 	 - der Erste der es durchschaut hat


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. März 2013)

Wie passt soviel Dummheit eigentlich in einen menschlichen Schädel?


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. April 2013)

> Ich benutze Win 7 Enterprise 32-Bit.



Wer kommt denn bitte schön Privat legal an diese Version?


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn bitte schön Privat legal an diese Version?



Ist bestimmt nur eine Test-Version .....  Wie bei den ganzen, tollen Let's Playern und Machinima-Machern, die dann in den Credits Software im Wert von mehreren tausend Euro aufführen.


----------



## Carcharoth (4. April 2013)

Ich hab meine Filme damals immer mit Testversionen gemacht. Und da die nach 30 Tagen abliefen musste halt manchmal eine VM her in der das Programm dann lief *g*


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. April 2013)

Der Thread hier: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/202678-mehr-lol-coverage-auf-buffed-bitte/

Bei buffed scheint nun mal keiner LoL zu spielen. Er selbst weigert sich auch mal eine News zu verfassen....

Wenn dann eine News von buffed kommen würde, würde er sicher rummeckern, dass da ja lauter falsche Informationen drin sind, etc.


----------



## Firun (5. April 2013)

Pente hatte es doch echt so Gut erklärt..


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. April 2013)

Ich kann mir auch noch gut vorstellen, dass das ein User ist, welcher mit einem Adblocker auf buffed unterwegs ist.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. April 2013)

Immer noch http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/202678-mehr-lol-coverage-auf-buffed-bitte/page__view__findpost__p__3361565

Er kapiert es nicht. Es gibt (scheinbar) keinen im buffed-Team der sich auch noch mit LoL beschäftigt.  Und wenn dann Artikel von Riot-Mitarbeitern (falls es stimmt, dass Pente für Riot-Arbeitet) kommen würden, wäre das Geschrei auch wieder groß.

Und ob sich LoL wirklich lohnt, kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen. Aber es wird schon massig "außerhalb" von WoW berichtet. Nur sind die WoW-Artikel immer noch die meistgelesenen und kommentierten Artikel.

Ich glaube kaum, dass auf einmal (alle) LoL-Spieler aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum dann zu buffed kommen würden.

Aber selber weigert er sich auch drastisch, irgendeine News mal zu verfassen. Das wäre doch aber mal ein guter Anfang, um zu sehen, wieviele User das Thema überhaupt interessiert.


----------



## ZAM (6. April 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> (falls es stimmt, dass Pente für Riot-Arbeitet)




Community Manager *g* Aber erst seit kurzem und nach seinem Kommentar.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. April 2013)

Solche Kommentare hier:
http://www.buffed.de/Buffed-Magazin-Brands-235731/News/Das-neue-buffed-Magazin-Ausgabe-05-06-2013-ab-dem-17-April-Handel-1065043/#comment1746205


----------



## Firun (16. April 2013)

Nerven und auch noch frech werden, solche hab ich ja gefressen -.-


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> Nerven und auch noch frech werden, solche hab ich ja gefressen -.-



Wer wer wer?


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. April 2013)

Vermutung: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/202678-mehr-lol-coverage-auf-buffed-bitte/page__view__getnewpost


----------



## Derulu (16. April 2013)

Ich glaube da haste Recht^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. April 2013)

Simon spricht ja auch davon, dass sie kaum User-News bekommen zu LoL.

Kein Wunder, wenn sich solche User wie tear_jerk weigern welche zu schreiben und immer nur fordern....

Wahhhh.... der Typ nervt.

Jetzt will er ein komplettes LoL-Unterforum? Es gibt doch schon den LoL-Bereich. Was will der noch? So viel ist doch da gar nicht los.


----------



## Firun (17. April 2013)

Was der alles Will


----------



## Derulu (29. April 2013)

Mein bcp funktioniert nicht mehr vollständig^^...liveticker tot *grrrrr*

*edit*; danke ZAM - nun nur noch auch die Antworten der Kommentare wieder sichtbar machen  und alles ist toll


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Mai 2013)

Ok, das ist jetzt kein richtiges Auskotzen, aber:

Kommt hier jetzt jeder User an und will, dass Kickstarter-Projekt xy vorgestellt wird?


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ok, das ist jetzt kein richtiges Auskotzen, aber:
> 
> Kommt hier jetzt jeder User an und will, dass Kickstarter-Projekt xy vorgestellt wird?



Warum auch nicht - wir haben ja auch eine Show rund um das Thema ^^
So lange es beim Spielebezug bleibt und nicht plötzlich jemand das Kickstarter-Projekt für die bedruckten Radiergummis von Onkel XYZ bewerben will.


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Mai 2013)

Naja, aber warum schauen die User nicht erstmal, ob das Spiel nicht schon einen Artikel hat?

Jagged Alliance wurde ja schon vor einer Woche präsentiert.

Das meinte ich eher


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Naja, aber warum schauen die User nicht erstmal, ob das Spiel nicht schon einen Artikel hat?
> 
> Jagged Alliance wurde ja schon vor einer Woche präsentiert.
> 
> Das meinte ich eher



Bezeichnen wir es mal vorsichtig als: zu Bequem.


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Mai 2013)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/203497-feedback-zum-buffed-magazin-05-062013/page__view__findpost__p__3365677

Dass der User nicht für jeden Buchstaben eine andere Farbe genommen hat.....


----------



## Ahramanyu (3. Mai 2013)

Ich habe überlegt "u mad?" zu schreiben.


----------



## Derulu (6. Mai 2013)

Reflox *grrrr*


Der ist entweder sehr mutig...oder sehr sehr dumm

Kriegt ne PM vom CM (Abkürzungen juhu^^) , dass sein Avatar gelöscht wurde, weil wegen Forenregeln - und ändert seinen Forenavatar auf ein neuerliches politisches Bildchen + sein Mybuffed-Bild wieder auf das gelöschte Bild


----------



## ZAM (6. Mai 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Reflox *grrrr*
> 
> 
> Der ist entweder sehr mutig...oder sehr sehr dumm
> ...



Nein - der CM hat vergessen ihn anzuschreiben


----------



## Derulu (6. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein - der CM hat vergessen ihn anzuschreiben



Böser CM^^


----------



## ZAM (6. Mai 2013)

Kannst du ja jetzt übernehmen ^^


----------



## Derulu (6. Mai 2013)

nkay...


----------



## ZAM (9. Mai 2013)

Pfosten der Woche
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/203747-von-ich-habe-da-was-neues/page__pid__3366612__st__0&#entry3366612


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2013)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/203757-wieso-es-classic-server-wohl-leider-nie-geben-wird/page__view__findpost__p__3367233


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Besser hätte ich es nicht formulieren können.[/font]



Veto - jeder halbwegs qualifizierte Autor hätte das besser ausdrücken können. ^^

Kolumne bedeutet zwar eigene Meinung, aber doch nicht im Schreibstil und der Ausdrucksweise eines /1 *g*


----------



## ZAM (17. Mai 2013)

Die Nintendo-Kommentare sind lustig, vor allem die, die mit ihren Scheuklappen so """"""argumentieren"""""", als würde Nintendo grad komplett Let's Plays verbieten wollen, statt sich nur (wie viele Firmen auch) das Recht einzuräumen, dass nur sie und Lizenzinhaber mit ihrem Produkt Geld verdienen.

Vor allem lustig die Typen, die glauben mit dem Kauf des Spiels vollständige, kommerzielle Weiter-Verwertungsrechte erworben zu haben. O.O
Waren die jemals arbeiten, oder außerhalb ihrer vier Wände?


----------



## Derulu (17. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Waren die jemals arbeiten, oder außerhalb ihrer vier Wände?



Die arbeiten nur mit "Produkten" an denen sie sämtliche Rechte erwerben/veräussern^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Mai 2013)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/203938-frage-zu-alars-asche/page__view__findpost__p__3369528

Als ob wowhead zu 100% Exakt wäre. Jede Datenbank ist nur so aussagekräftig wie die Daten, die sie füttert.


----------



## ZAM (27. Mai 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed....ost__p__3369528
> 
> Als ob wowhead zu 100% Exakt wäre. Jede Datenbank ist nur so aussagekräftig wie die Daten, die sie füttert.



Der kann mal kacken gehen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Mai 2013)

Der User Khronoz II. und seine sch... Kommentar (ist schon entfernt)

"Haha. Die News zu Titan sind wieder mal der Schnee von gestern. Bitte mehr von ungelegten Eiern. Hat einen Mehrwert an Unterhaltung. Wundert es mich wenn Computec jedes Quartal kontinuierlich 10 % Verlust macht, Leute entlässt - Nein."


----------



## Derulu (29. Mai 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Der User Khronoz II. und seine sch... Kommentar (ist schon entfernt)
> 
> "Haha. Die News zu Titan sind wieder mal der Schnee von gestern. Bitte mehr von ungelegten Eiern. Hat einen Mehrwert an Unterhaltung. Wundert es mich wenn Computec jedes Quartal kontinuierlich 10 % Verlust macht, Leute entlässt - Nein."



Der nervt sowieso, weil er eigentlich in jeder News nur "trollt" (gegen buffed, gegen Computec, gegen Entwickler, gegen Spiele - imemr irgednwie negativ und immer hart an der Grenze - manchmal, wie in deinem Zitat, auch darüber)


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Mai 2013)

Ich versteh auch nicht, warum man sich auf den Seiten rumtreiben muss, wenn einem eh alles nicht gefällt.

Ich geh auch nicht zur Bild-Zeitung und schreib dort, wie scheiße sie doch sind....


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch nicht, warum man sich auf den Seiten rumtreiben muss, wenn einem eh alles nicht gefällt.




Das Prinzip ist einfach: Profilieren.
Er will geschriebene Reaktionen, um mit Scheuklappen drauf los zu bashen. Das ist so, wenn man im Privatleben von der eigenen Frau, oder jeglichen anderen im Bett ignoriert wird.


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2013)

Und soeben hat er seinen Löschantrag gestellt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Mai 2013)

Oh... das tut mir jetzt aber weh


----------



## Derulu (12. Juni 2013)

Was geht denn bei milcar schief? In so iemlich jeder GW2 News mosert er rum, wie schlecht buffed doch nicht wäre und dass man xyz auf abc doch viel genauer lesen könnte, und dass einem da ja schlecht wird...*rolleyes*


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Was geht denn bei milcar schief? In so iemlich jeder GW2 News mosert er rum, wie schlecht buffed doch nicht wäre und dass man xyz auf abc doch viel genauer lesen könnte, und dass einem da ja schlecht wird...*rolleyes*



Er will ein erlogenes Zugeständnis lesen um sich drauf weiter einzuschießen. Bekommt er aber nicht.


----------



## Derulu (12. Juni 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Er will ein erlogenes Zugeständnis lesen um sich drauf weiter einzuschießen. Bekommt er aber nicht.



und er tut's schon wieder^^ -zam, spul "deine kaputte platte" wieder ab ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube, das hilft bei ihm/ihr auch nicht mehr.

Manche können halt nur von der Wand bis zur Tapete denken.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Juni 2013)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/122162-was-regt-euch-so-richtig-auf/page__view__findpost__p__3373403

Die Hinweise, dass er mal Lesernews machen könnte, ignoriert er ja gewaltig.


----------



## ZAM (20. Juni 2013)

Er ignoriert alles. Er möchte eine ganz spezielle Antwort, die ihm das Ego kitzelt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Juni 2013)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/204195-banngrund/

o.m.g.

Aber BTW: Wurde die Bann-Benachrichtigung per Mail versendet oder via PN?


----------



## ZAM (24. Juni 2013)

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Zugriff-auf-das-Auktionshaus-ueber-App-und-Web-gesperrt-1075814/#comment1751773


----------



## Derulu (24. Juni 2013)




----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Juli 2013)

Xidish:

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/122162-was-regt-euch-so-richtig-auf/page__view__findpost__p__3375827

Wenn er Bilder hat, die "unter die Gürtellinie" gehen, dann soll er sie doch melden.

Aber wohin das mit der Heiligsprechung von Johannes Paul II. führt hat man nach 3 Posts gemerkt.


----------



## Derulu (6. Juli 2013)

http://www.buffed.de...#comment1752672



> [font="Arial, Helvetica"]Auf die Gründe die angegeben werden wenn ein Account aufgegeben wird würd ich mich nicht verlassen, *ich hab auch nicht den wahren Grund angegeben, weil ich nicht jedem auf die Nase binden will warum ich etwas mache*.[/font]
> [font="Arial, Helvetica"]
> [/font]
> [font="Arial, Helvetica"]*Aber das Spiel hat seit langem schon einen Weg eingeschlagen mit dem ich mich gar nicht anfreunden kann....*.


[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]
[/font]


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juli 2013)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/202678-mehr-lol-coverage-auf-buffed-bitte/page__view__findpost__p__3375973


----------



## ZAM (8. Juli 2013)

http://www.buffed.de...#comment1752721

Lustiger Troll. Die Masche ist ja durchschaubar. "WoW ist scheisse, WoW ist tot, darum spiel ich das auch noch und rege mich drüber auf. Zudem seid seid ihr nicht meiner destruktiven 0815-Meinung, ihr habt also keine Ahnung und seid alle gekauft!!!!elf!!! Außerdem habe ich keine Ahnung, wie das hier läuft, darum sind Moderatoren für mich auch Mitarbeiter. Und ich will auch gar nichts darüber hören, dass es nicht so ist, denn das ist von Euch eh nur gelogen und in meiner kleinen Welt ist das fakt!!!!11elf"


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Juli 2013)

> Dexo Symbol ist 72 Tage ab heute den 9.6.2013 offline Heute, 15:41



Der kann ja nicht mal Tage von Stunden unterscheiden....


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Der kann ja nicht mal Tage von Stunden unterscheiden....



Was ich ihm sogar per Pn erklärt habe *g*


----------



## Derulu (9. Juli 2013)

Alter...wie mir menschen auf den sack gehen *rolleyes*. Was für selbstgefällige affen, die meinen ihre persönliche meinung sei die einzige unleugbare wahrheit *koch*


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Alter...wie mir menschen auf den sack gehen *rolleyes*. Was für selbstgefällige affen, die meinen ihre persönliche meinung sei die einzige unleugbare wahrheit *koch*



Jemand spezielles momentan?


----------



## Derulu (9. Juli 2013)

Einfach alle kommentatoren in der wow-ingame-shop-news^^


----------



## Firun (10. Juli 2013)

AllE!!!! einfach ALLEE!!!!


----------



## Derulu (10. Juli 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> AllE!!!! einfach ALLEE!!!!



Ja...ausnahmslos alle...vor allem dieser Firun, der dort rumtrollt


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Juli 2013)

Man Derulu, hast du noch nicht mitbekommen, dass du als Mod keine Meinung haben *DARFST*?

Genauso wenig, wie die buffed / PC GAMES / etc. Mitarbeiter doch keine Meinung haben dürfen und Spiele nur objektiv (*brüller*) Bewerten dürfen?

Die eigene Meinung musst du, nachdem du deinen Vertrag mit Computec untschrieben hast, irgendwo wegschließen, bis du vlt. nicht mehr da arbeitest 

Ausnahme: Rossi...


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ja...ausnahmslos alle...vor allem dieser Firun, der dort rumtrollt


----------



## Firun (10. Juli 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ja...ausnahmslos alle...vor allem dieser Firun, der dort rumtrollt


und das tut er ausgesprochen Gut!


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2013)

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Ingame-Shop-wird-wahrscheinlich-regionsuebergreifend-aktiviert-1077860/#answer151102


Ich weiß ja was als nächstes kommt ... Ich weiß ja was als nächstes kommt ...


----------



## Derulu (13. Juli 2013)

budrik geht mir mit seinen andauernden Provokationsposts (die er hernach als "Meinung" tituliert) auch ganz schön gehörig auf den Senkel


----------



## Firun (13. Juli 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> budrik geht mir mit seinen andauernden Provokationsposts (die er hernach als "Meinung" tituliert) auch ganz schön gehörig auf den Senkel


link link link link ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Juli 2013)

http://www.buffed.de/buffedShow-Thema-256953/News/buffedShow-354-WoW-Addon-OPie-SWTOR-23-Firefall-und-Guild-Wars-2-1078489/#answer151530

Wo kommen diese Spacken eigentlich immer her?


----------



## Carcharoth (14. Juli 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/buffedShow-Thema-256953/News/buffedShow-354-WoW-Addon-OPie-SWTOR-23-Firefall-und-Guild-Wars-2-1078489/#answer151530
> 
> Wo kommen diese Spacken eigentlich immer her?



Die werden im Spackenzuchtzentrum extra für dieses Forum gezüchtet.


----------



## ZAM (14. Juli 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> link link link link ^^



Fast jeder Beitrag von ihm. Er ist Anti-Buff, der Verfechter des Anti-Kommerz, der Held der nicht kommerzialisierten Gesellschaft. 
Das übrigens nicht seit Tag 1. Er hat sich nach einer Verwarnung nach einem Angriff gegen einen anderen User vor irgendwas um die Jahre erst in die Richtung transformiert - mit dem nächsten Beitrag. Das war mit seinem alten Account, dessen Namen ich vergessen habe.


----------



## Derulu (15. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Fast jeder Beitrag von ihm. Er ist Anti-Buff, der Verfechter des Anti-Kommerz, der Held der nicht kommerzialisierten Gesellschaft.
> Das übrigens nicht seit Tag 1. Er hat sich nach einer Verwarnung nach einem Angriff gegen einen anderen User vor irgendwas um die Jahre erst in die Richtung transformiert - mit dem nächsten Beitrag. Das war mit seinem alten Account, dessen Namen ich vergessen habe.



Du hast vergessen: der Bekämpfer fast jeden MMOs, der Hellseher der Zukunft und messerscharfe Analyst der Vergangenheit und Gegenwart der Produkte

Und ich schreib es hier ein:

Alles Gute ZAM


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Juli 2013)

Ja, auch wenn ZAM das vlt. erst Mittwoch liest:

Happy B-Day ZAM.

Edit: Die Foren-User allgemein. Die es schaffen, innerhalb von einer Woche neue User zu vergraulen.....

Dexo war diesmal das Opfer


----------



## Derulu (19. Juli 2013)

Was passt hier nicht:

Portal: News -> WoW: Gehöft Sonnensang - keine Bedeutung in kommenden Erweiterungen*18.07.2013 17:31:33*SamuhatschiID: 1753673
*Egal. Mich hiel fast nur noch der gedanke in wow, dass die ackerbauern erweitert würden. nun pack ich ruhigen gewissens meine sachen, verschenke mein gold an gildenkollegen und freue mich auf den sommer. mal schauen was herbst/winter für alternativen daherkommen.*



VS.:

Portal: News -> WoW: Jeden Tag eine gute Tat - Spieler verschenkt Mounts*19.07.2013 10:06:53*SamuhatschiID: 1753712IP:

*Als ich mit WoW aufhörte schenkte ich allen die grad neben mir waren am Postkasten 50.000gold. solange bis mein gold weg war, knappe 1,8millionen. man was haben sich die leute dort gefreut.


**grübel**

achja:
*
Samuhatschi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor 31 Minuten Schon recht was du schreibst,...mitllerweile denke ich aber, dass es immer weniger SPieler in WoW interessiert, was im nächsten Addon kommt oder eben nicht. Viele von unserem Server sind bereits aus WoW weg. Und,...wir kommen def. nicht wieder.


----------



## ZAM (19. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht war gestern Abend niemand von seiner Gilde online.


----------



## Derulu (19. Juli 2013)

Wir werden es nie erfahren^^

Was er wohl macht, wenn ich zu seinem Kommentar mit dem Gold verschenken schreibe: "Ja, *weißt du noch? Damals*, als du aufgehört hast...also gestern halt"


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Juli 2013)

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-7-7-Millionen-Abonnenten-weiterer-Verlust-1080371/#comment1754291

Boah... ich schlag den Idioten gleich


----------



## ZAM (26. Juli 2013)

Ich spiel mal ne Runde mit.
Btw. seinen Löschantrag hat er vor gut einer Stunde eingereicht.


*Edit* Reaktion eben aufmein Löschen



> PN Topic:
> Am längeren Hebel
> 
> Text:
> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ja ich gebe auf, ich gebe auf....[/font]


----------



## Derulu (26. Juli 2013)

Löschantrag ist eingebracht

Naja, bin ich halt mal nicht der Löschgrund...also nicht direkt^^


----------



## ZAM (26. Juli 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Naja, bin ich halt mal nicht der Löschgrund...also nicht direkt^^





Ausnahmsweise 


*Edit* Jetzt hat er den Löschantrag zurück gezogen.


----------



## Derulu (26. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ausnahmsweise



Ja, es geschehen halt noch Zeichen und Wunder


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Juli 2013)

Rifter... u.a. http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-7-7-Millionen-Abonnenten-weiterer-Verlust-1080371/#answer153103

Warum spielt er überhaupt noch?

Er ist wahrscheinlich so einer, der nur zu frieden ist, wenn 0,01% der Spieler den Endcontent sehen können, so wie es bei Classic und BC war.


----------



## Derulu (27. Juli 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Rifter... u.a. http://www.buffed.de...1/#answer153103
> 
> Warum spielt er überhaupt noch?
> 
> Er ist wahrscheinlich so einer, der nur zu frieden ist, wenn 0,01% der Spieler den Endcontent sehen können, so wie es bei Classic und BC war.



Sowieso - der Großteil der Beschwerden über den Lfr fußt doch darauf, dass man sich nicht mehr als "besser" hinstellen kann, als die, die nicht die Möglichkeit haben organisiert zu raiden - bzw. darauf, dass man aus Drang nach Perfektion selbst den zu leichten Schwierigkeitsgrad wählt und denn im eignene keinen Spaß mehr findet
- das dürften die 2 Hauptgründe sein "Bäh, bäh, der dumme Otto schafft das selbe wie ich, hat es aber viel leichter" und "ich MUSS LfR gehen um meinem Raid maximal zu helfen, damit wir es viel leichter haben und schneller vorankommen aber ich hab jetzt keine Lust mehr auf meinen Raid, weil ich schon alles erlebt habe"



Ach ZAM, du bist zwar in Urlaub - vll. bekommst du wieder ein paar e-mails mit Beschwerden^^ - ich habe mir leider erlaubt meine Meinung zu argumentieren


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Juli 2013)

Ja, das Argument ich *muss* Daylies machen um TP zu farmen.... ich *muss* LFR gehen, bevor ich normal raide....

Das ist doch ne beschissene Argumentation.

Warum macht man es nicht so wie es seit Jahren der Fall ist?

Max. Level -> Ini -> Hero -> Normal Raid (-> HC Raid)?


----------



## Derulu (27. Juli 2013)

Naja, aktuell ist die Lücke zum Normalraid zugegeben etwas groß^^ - aber man brauchte ja ein Argument für den Flexiraid^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Juli 2013)

Galaton ist ja auch so einer, der es nicht verstehen will.

Wie oft haben wir ihm heute erklärt, wofür die Abo-Gebühr ist?


----------



## Derulu (27. Juli 2013)

Er WILL es nicht kapieren, er ist viel lieber auf streit aus, der vollidiot

Übrigens, wenn er meint ein problem mit mir zu haben, dann soll er das mur per pm mitteilen oder sich meinetwegen beschweren - aber er soll den scheiß aus den kommentaren raus lassen...er meint ja er wär über 40, verhalten tut er sich aber wie ein dreijähriger


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. August 2013)

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/Activision-Blizzard-ueber-Titan-WoW-Abos-und-Blizzard-All-Stars-1081370/#answer153830


----------



## Derulu (2. August 2013)

Galaton ist ein Idiot....dumdumdumdum


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. August 2013)

Die Leserwertung bei http://www.buffed.de/Dota-2-PC-236099/Tests/Dota-2-Dota-2-Test-1081538/


----------



## Derulu (3. August 2013)

Ja...LoL-Spieler^^ - man kann ja "Konkurrenz" nicht gut bewerten, wo kämen wir da hin


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. August 2013)

"Buffed" ist LoL-Based....

Komisch, wo kommen die denn her? 





> Wie kann man eig über ein jahr lang die schlechstesten lol berichte schreiben und dann so ein mist hier schreiben?



Es ist eh alles falsch, was Buffed in diesem Themenbereich machen kann. Aber selbst mal einen Artikel einreichen tun die "Experten" ja auch nicht.

Hohlköpfe...


----------



## Derulu (3. August 2013)

Tear_Jerker ist übrigens so ein richtiges Arschloch...Master_DeluXXXe übrigens auch


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. August 2013)

Ja, Tear will immer nur "mehr LoL" aber selbst mal was machen? Nö...

Und wenn dann buffed was macht, wird gemeckert.

Er weiß immer alles Besser aber warum teilt er es dann nicht mal allen korrekt mit? Es gibt nun mal keinen im Buffed-Team der ein LoL-"Experte" ist. Ich kann mir auch gut Vorstellen, dass buffed Freie Autoren zu dem Thema nicht ablehnen würde. Aber er will ja gar nicht.

Warum sucht er sich nicht ein anderes News-Portal für seine LoL-News? Achja, gibt ja keins, zumindest nicht auf deutsch und das auch seinen Ansprüchen gerecht werden würde.


----------



## ZAM (5. August 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die Leserwertung bei http://www.buffed.de...2-Test-1081538/



http://www.gamesvote.de/m,0102/gvid,236099/pfid,1/Dota-2/PC/


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. August 2013)

Cool danke für die Seite, somit sieht man mal, wer wie abgestimmt hat.

Aber Bewertungen, wie von Wynn, der 1 Punkt bei Singleplayer vergibt und sonst nix sollten echt nicht beachtet werden.

Aber man merkt deutlich, wer einfach nur eine Frustwertung abgegeben hat, weil DotA2 ja eh nur ein LoL-Clon ist 

Und die Wertung von unserem LoL-Clown Nr. 1 (tear):

Single: 2 %
Multi: 18%
Grafik: 2/10
Sound: 1/10
Steuerung: 1/10
Atmosphäre: 2/10


----------



## Derulu (5. August 2013)

Das Stalking Thema ist echt bescheiden ey


----------



## Derulu (5. August 2013)

Boah Galaton geht mir schon wieder extremst auf die Nerven

http://www.buffed.de...#comment1755037


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. August 2013)

Auch dem hab ich mal die Usernews angeboten. Aber sicherlich kommt dann das gleiche wie bei tear_jerk.

Vermutlich surfen die 2 auch noch mit Ad-Blocker auf der Seite.

Edit: Oha doch nicht. Antwort ja richtig nett


----------



## ZAM (5. August 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Edit: Oha doch nicht. Antwort ja richtig nett



Ich vermute das meinte er ironisch.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. August 2013)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/204678-wozu-das-redaktionssystem/


----------



## ZAM (22. August 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed....daktionssystem/



Da spielt einer nur überheblicher Kotzbrocken. Vielleicht ist der Plastik-Kaufmannsladen vom Nachbarsjungen kaputt gemacht worden, und er brauchte eine Alternative zur Beschäftigung.


----------



## Derulu (29. August 2013)

http://my.buffed.de/...8/index/profile

Ich wüsste ja einen ...nein zwei Wege, wie er Olli überhaupt nie wieder "ertragen müsste"


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2013)

Mir fallen mehr ein


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2013)

Durchschnitts-Internet-Menschen der Post-DSL-Einsteiger-Generation .. nur am rumkotzen, nur am rummeckern, können nicht einfach mal irgendwas akzeptieren oder sich drauf freuen oder einfach die Finger still halten ... NEIN, alles ist böse und schlecht und scheisse und sowieso nur zu ihrem Nachteil gemeint und mit böswilliger Absicht gesagt....

http://www.buffed.de...#comment1757193

http://www.buffed.de...#comment1757195


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. September 2013)

tear_jerk
http://www.buffed.de/buffedCast-Thema-235271/News/buffedCast-368-WoW-Patch-54-Raids-Diablo-3-auf-der-Konsole-Mechwarrior-Online-World-of-Tanks-Firefall-und-mehr-1086705/#answer157768

http://www.buffed.de/buffedCast-Thema-235271/News/buffedCast-368-WoW-Patch-54-Raids-Diablo-3-auf-der-Konsole-Mechwarrior-Online-World-of-Tanks-Firefall-und-mehr-1086705/#answer157820

Der kapiert es nicht, oder? Wenn da jemand ohne 90% Erfahrung in dem Genre / Spiel was schreibt, wird zu 101% gemeckert, was der Müll soll, ist ja eh alles falsch, lasst es lieber, etc.

Mitarbeiter kosten Geld und das nicht wenig. Die Frage ist, ob man mit Moba-Berichten >5000&#8364;/Monat erwirtschaften kann, um einen Mitarbeiter nur für diesen Bereich zu haben. Und ich glaube kaum, dass man so viel Werbeeinnahmen generiert, um sich den Mitarbeiter leisten zu können. Nicht bei den ganzen AdBlock-Nutzern.....

Usernews verweigert er ja auch. Er könnte ja was dazu beitragen, dass es mehr Berichte darüber gibt, aber er will nicht.

Die Reaktionen beim DotA 2-Test waren ja auch entsprechend.....

PS: Wie gemeckert wird, wenn etwas nicht korrekt ist, sieht man ja im Artikel zu den Jobs für FF14: ARR


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2013)

Ja, der nervt manchmal ...


----------



## Derulu (5. September 2013)

manchmal...


----------



## Telkir (22. September 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> manchmal...


Wobei die grundsätzliche Frage, warum da nicht mehr kommt, durchaus gerechtfertig ist. Schließlich ist das allgemeine Interesse an DotA 2 und LoL ähnlich groß wie zu WoT. Im nächsten Heft kommen ja wieder 20 Seiten LoL-Coverage, allerdings ginge da Online wesentlich mehr und aktueller. Ich glaube kaum, dass buffed mit diesen punktuellen Artikelstrecken große Aufmerksamkeit generieren kann. Das muss schon beständig und aktuelle - auch über die Webseite - funktionieren. Gerade die derzeitigen World-Finals hätten eine tägliche Berichterstattung zugelassen. News zum Live-Stream / Zusammenfassung des Spieltages / Nachbetrachtung als Podcast / Team-Statistiken / Tipp-Spiele etc. (der ganze Mist eben) Alles, was es in englischer Sprache im Netz gibt.

Mehr als Monat für Monat diese Themen vorzuschlagen, kann man als Autor auch nicht machen. Und wir wissen nun mal, dass Themen, die keine "Go!" bekommen, unkommentiert mit Nichtachtung gestraft werden. Als Autor weiß man dann nie, wie das grundsätzliche Interesse bei diesen Themen aussieht.

Ich kann die Frustration einige Leser dann schon verstehen - vor allem immer dann, wenn doch wieder punktuell ein Thema aufgegriffen wird, nur um dann für viele Monate in der Versenkung zu verschwinden. Und auch als Autor würde man günstiger werden, wenn man kontinuierlich ein Thema beliefern könnte, anstatt sich punktuell alle halben Jahre wieder einarbeiten zu müssen. Denn in der Zwischenzeit die eigene Freizeit für ein Thema aufzubringen, geht auch nur bei einer Handvoll Spiele.

PS: Dass man als Leser immer wieder rummeckert, dass da nicht kommt, wäre mir allerdings auch zu viel Arbeit.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. September 2013)

Das Problem sind doch auch die Reaktionen der User auf (klein) Fehler in Artikeln. Diese fangen doch sofort an zu meckern. Wenn da bei LoL nicht alles 101% korrekt wäre, wird doch sofort wieder geflamt, dass die WoW-Leute doch nix über LoL berichten sollen.

Und das Angebot mit den Leserartikeln will er ja auch nicht annehmen.

PS: Ich glaube auch, dass er Ad-Blocker nutzt


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. September 2013)

Wie blöd sind die eigentlich?

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/205047-heimkinomoebel/page__p__3388219http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/205047-heimkinomoebel/page__p__3388219

Nutzen ja nicht mal unterschiedliche IPs


----------



## Derulu (25. September 2013)

und dann auch noch die namen so ähnlich *rofl*


----------



## ZAM (25. September 2013)

Die machen Schema F... Da wird nicht nachgedacht. Copy & Paste aus den Vorgabe-Dateien.


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. September 2013)

Kann man eigentlich was gegen diese Art der Werbung vorgehen?

Kommen ja schließlich aus der Gegend von NetColone.....


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2013)

Juristischer Aufwand vs. Löschen im Forum


----------



## ZAM (16. Oktober 2013)

Hachja 

http://www.buffed.de/buffedCast-Thema-235271/News/buffedCast-374-WoW-Tiefenfestung-Hearthstone-World-of-Tanks-Frankfurter-Buchmesse-und-mehr-1092800/#answer160475


----------



## Derulu (16. Oktober 2013)

Lol ZAM, den wollte ich grade hier reinpacken


----------



## ZAM (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab schon gemeint, wir sollten uns mal in einen Cast setzen und zu einem Spiel erzählen, das keiner von uns spielt, geschweige denn weiß was drin vorkommt. Wird sicher absolut interessant - nicht  Aber das entspricht ja wohl dem Wunsch des einen Zuhörers.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. Oktober 2013)

> Korrigiert mich falls ich das falsch sehe, aber ist der Buffed-Cast nicht einfach nur eine Art Stammtisch bei dem die Teilnehmer über größere (Buffed)Themen der vergangenen Woche und insbesondere über Spiele die sie selber spielen / Themen die sie selbst interessieren sprechen?



Da hat einer wohl den allerersten BuffedCast gehört und kann sich sogar noch dran erinnern was da gesagt wurde *g*


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Da hat einer wohl den allerersten BuffedCast gehört und kann sich sogar noch dran erinnern was da gesagt wurde *g*



Der Beitrag hat auch ein "Like" ;D


----------



## ZAM (5. November 2013)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/205338-buffedcast-377-eure-fragen-zum-dieswoechigen-buffedcast/page__view__findpost__p__3392023

Ich würde sagen - wir lassen HdR komplett aus dem Cast raus - wissen ja eh nicht, was das ist.


----------



## Derulu (5. November 2013)

Ich wäre diesmal wirklich nur für Blizzard Themen und dem User dann namentlich die Themen widmen^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. November 2013)

Man kann ja schon allein 3 Stunden über "Warlords of Draenor" Spekulieren... also nur eine News behandeln


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2013)

Blutzicke fängt sich mit der provokanten Art bald mal nen Bann^^

Und LoveThisGame für seinen Schmuh 'ne Schelle^^


----------



## Derulu (12. November 2013)

Irgendwie wirken tear_jerkers Kommentare in den Heroes of the Storm News so, als hätte er einen gewaltigen Streifen in den Unterhose aus Angst, sein hochgeliebtes LoL könnte eventuell seinen Nr. 1 Status oder zumindest Kunden verlieren

"aber man muss sagen XYZ ist nicht so gut", "abc ist schon besser, wenn man das so macht", XYZ ist ja nur von LoL kopiert"...blablabal *rolleyes*


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. November 2013)

Komisch, LoL ist doch auch nur von DotA kopiert und wo hat DotA seinen eigentlichen Ursprung?


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. November 2013)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/205436-quest-tapferkeitsbeweis/page__view__findpost__p__3393110


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. November 2013)

yeah... triple post 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/180437-sammel-thread-feedback-zur-werbung-war-unglaublich-penetrant/page__view__findpost__p__3393314

Der nervt jetzt, der nervte "früher", der kann nichts anderes....


----------



## ZAM (16. November 2013)

Ja - vor allem lustig der unterschwellige Versuch einen Freifahrtschein für 18er-Themen zu bekommen. Das kann er knicken. ^^


----------



## Derulu (22. November 2013)

Er nervt schon wieder - können wir bei seinem nächsten Löschantrag bitte einen IP-Bann sämtlicher seiner bisher benutzten IPS haben^^

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/205515-umfrage/page__view__findpost__p__3394012


----------



## ZAM (22. November 2013)

Der letzte Kommentar(tor) (vor meinem ) ist nicht besser.


----------



## ZAM (22. November 2013)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/205515-umfrage-fr-meine-masterarbeit/page__view__findpost__p__3394068



Lustig, vor allem weil mir der TE gestern noch mitgeteilt hat, dass seine Teilnehmer-Zahl sprunghaft auf ein tolles Niveau angestiegen ist *g*


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. November 2013)

Alle, die bei der Umfrage nur rumpöbeln.

Wenn sie ihnen nicht passt, sollen sie halt nicht teilnehmen, aber solche sinnlosen Kommentare da zu hinterlassen ist bescheuert.

Ich wäre dafür, dass solche Umfrage-Threads nach der Erstellung von uns geschlossen werden, damit keine sinnlosen Kommentare mehr in so einem Thread landen.

Ist ja bei (fast) jeder Umfrage das gleiche....


----------



## ZAM (22. November 2013)

Wäre sicher eine Idee, aber dann müssten wir sie Sticky machen, sonst rutschen sie raus. Und Sticky möchte ich die nicht wirklich haben.


----------



## Derulu (28. November 2013)

*grml* boah wir nervig
->

(Vorläufig) 7 Tage Schreibsperre für http://forum.buffed....r/437444-darys/ wegen gröbster Ausfälligkeiten


----------



## ZAM (29. November 2013)

Was für ein Eimer


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. November 2013)

Das sind doch alles Eimer, die auf Greg Street einschlagen.

Und sich dann noch darüber beschweren, dass der Post gelöscht wird


----------



## ZAM (29. November 2013)

War aber abzusehen - im Offiziellen Forum wird irgendwie "weniger" aufgeräumt.


----------



## ZAM (29. November 2013)

> [font="arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica"]
> @Arrclyde
> 
> was ist daran sooo schlimm, wenn ich schreibe, dass die Entwickler von WoW so wie es heute ist, verprügelt gehören=?
> ...


[/font]
http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Greg-Ghostcrawler-Street-verlaesst-Blizzard-1099351/#answer165669  (Ist ausgeblendet)[font="arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica"]
[/font]


----------



## Derulu (20. Dezember 2013)

Nerv nerv nerv nerv

http://www.buffed.de...#comment1763926

Daran liegt es natürlich, an der fehlenden Objektivität. Und nicht an der eigenen Art und den eigenen Formulierungen


----------



## ZAM (20. Dezember 2013)

DU bIST GEKAufT!!!!1elf


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Dezember 2013)

tear_jerker mal wieder.

Kaum sagt man etwas gegen sein geliebtes LoL oder stellt ne Frage ist er angepisst.

http://www.buffed.de/Heroes-of-the-Storm-PC-256845/Specials/Heroes-of-the-Storm-Vorschau-Blizzard-bricht-mit-MOBA-Traditionen-1102113/#comment1764204
http://www.buffed.de/Heroes-of-the-Storm-PC-256845/Specials/Heroes-of-the-Storm-Vorschau-Blizzard-bricht-mit-MOBA-Traditionen-1102113/#answer167634


----------



## Derulu (27. Dezember 2013)

Ja, er hat halt "Angst", dass Heroes of the Storm erfolgreich wird und LoL eventuell Konkurrenz macht (war ja schon in Dota Beiträgen auch so ähnlich)


----------



## Telkir (27. Dezember 2013)

Zu seiner Verteidigung: Er hat doch die Frage beantwortet.
Und der Text von Olli ist an der Stelle leider wirklich falsch/missverständlich.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Dezember 2013)

Das Problem ist aber, dass es in LoL & Co. zu 99% darum geht, den Last Hit zu bekommen, um eine Vorteil zu haben.

Wenn man sich Artikel zum Thema "Last Hit" durchliest, liest man immer, dass es das wichtigste ist, den Hit zu setzen, weil man dadurch enorm profitiert.

Und normal beantworten kann er die Frage halt nicht, weil er einem ja sofort "Hass" gegen LoL unterstellt.

Blizzard will einfach eine "Ungleichbehandlung" aus dem Spiel entfernen, was ich gar nicht so schlecht finde.


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. Januar 2014)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/180437-sammel-thread-feedback-zur-werbung-war-unglaublich-penetrant/page__view__findpost__p__3398321

Ein Let's Play-Kanal bzw. eine private Seite mit der von buffed / Computec zu vergleichen ist schon mehr als Krank.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Januar 2014)

Wissen die hier eigentlich alle nicht mehr, was ein NDA ist?


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wissen die hier eigentlich alle nicht mehr, was ein NDA ist?



Das ist keine Überraschung. Lade nicht tausende Privatpersonen ein, wenn du eine Beta-Phase geheim halten willst. ^^
Wobei es bei der Presse ja auch schwarze Schafe geben soll. *g* Aber da wissen die Meisten wenigstens damit umzugehen, hängt ja auch oft mehr dran.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Februar 2014)

http://www.buffed.de/League-of-Legends-PC-218399/Guides/League-of-Legends-Champion-Guide-zu-Zyra-auf-der-Bot-Lane-1108554/#comment1767702

Er verschließt sich einfach allem, was schon existiert. Der würde doch eh keinen einzigen Guide verfassen....


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2014)




----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Februar 2014)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/206115-buffedcast-388-eure-fragen-zum-buffedcast/page__view__findpost__p__3401550

Oh man... Blizzard hätte niemals LUA erlauben dürfen...

"Wo sind die Schadenszahlen?".... e-Penis inc....


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2014)

Die Schadenszahlen sind auch nativ in der UI - dazu brauchten die kein Lua - Lua macht es nur offensichtlicher


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Februar 2014)

Du meinst, bei WoW sind sie dabei, aber bei TESO?

Und wieso können einige nicht Spielen, ohne überall Zahlen aufpoppen zu sehen?


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Du meinst, bei WoW sind sie dabei, aber bei TESO?



Jup



> Und wieso können einige nicht Spielen, ohne überall Zahlen aufpoppen zu sehen?



Bei MMOs gehört das zum antrainierten Belohnungs- und Erfolgsprinzip. Wenn die Zahlen steigen, haben die MMO-Spieler auch ein Gefühl von Fortschritt bzw. Erfolg, also die visuelle Bestätigung, dass ihr Rüstungsaufwertungs- und Farm-Aufwand auch gerechtfertigt war.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Februar 2014)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/122162-was-regt-euch-so-richtig-auf/page__view__findpost__p__3401762

Vor allem Punkt 4.


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2014)

Das war ich und er kann da soviel heulen wie er will.


----------



## Derulu (13. Februar 2014)

Grrrrr...buffed-Topic-Zusammengfassungs-E-Mails um 01:15^^ - ok, ich bin da zwar noch relativ oft wach...aber stelle sich mal einer vor, ich würde da schon schlafen^^


----------



## ZAM (17. Februar 2014)

Mangelde Erziehung, respektloser Umgangston und Lernresistenz gepaart mit Ego-Problemen = Shmandric


----------



## ZAM (19. Februar 2014)

Aus dem Crashlog eines BLASC3-Client


> Der Zugriff auf den Pfad"D:\System Volume Information" wurde verweigert.



In der Zeile steht der Installationspfad von WoW ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. März 2014)

Mago der Honk:
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/122162-was-regt-euch-so-richtig-auf/page__view__findpost__p__3403338


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Mago der Honk:
> http://forum.buffed....ost__p__3403338



Das ist nicht ganz so trivial und auch nicht der erste Fall.
Zur Info, meine PN dazu.




> Hallo Magogan,
> 
> wir haben Hinweise bzgl. möglicher Suizid-Ankündigungen erhalten. Ich muss dich darauf hinweisen, dass wir gesetzlich verpflichtet sind diesen, ebenso wie Amok-Läufen und sonstigen Drohungen nachzugehen und ggfs. anhand ermittelter Daten die entsprechenden Behörden informieren. Bisher konnten wir jedoch noch keine ernsthaften Aussagen nachvollziehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. März 2014)

Ich hatte nur den ersten Teil gelesen, dass er sich drüber aufregte, dass seine Postings entfernt wurden....


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. März 2014)

Die User, die sich anmelden, dann erstmal in 10 Threads (teilweise total >1 jahr alte Threads) einen sinnlosen Kommentar hinterlassen, nur um dann einen Thread für ihre Gildensuche zu eröffnen.....


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2014)

Besser so, als wieder Phishing. Was übrigens irgendwie schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr passiert ist.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. März 2014)

Warte ab, bis die WoD-Beta angekündigt wird


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2014)

Was haben die Eltern von Mago eigentlich bei der Erziehung falsch gemacht?

Warum muss der so rumprotzen? Regt sich drüber auf, dass ein neuer Xeon im Herbst kommen soll für 1000€, will sich den aber trotzdem zulegen, da sein 3900K ja zu "schwach" ist. Gleichzeitig schreibt er aber, dass er mal so nebenbei 800€ für eine Leinwand ausgegeben hat.....

PS: Es ist daher auch kaum ein Wunder, dass seine Postings immer entsprechende Reaktionen hervorrufen.


----------



## Derulu (10. März 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> PS: Es ist daher auch kaum ein Wunder, dass seine Postings immer entsprechende Reaktionen hervorrufen.



Was der kaepten sagt


----------



## ZAM (10. März 2014)

Ich habe ihn übrigens schon 2x per PN mit Fingerspitzengefühl darauf hingewiesen, wo das Problem der Reaktion der anderen liegt, also an seiner massiven Poserei. Die letzte war vor 2 Wochen. Hat er schon rumgeprotzt?
Ich habe ihm auch gesagt, dass ich lieber das Grundproblem für Flames entferne, statt die Flamer selbst, wenn es im Verhältnis un-verhältnismäßig ist und klar zu erkennen, dass es ständig den gleichen Ausgangsherd gibt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. März 2014)

Diesmal ist keiner drauf eingegangen, weil er es in dem "Was regt euch auf"-Thread gepostet hat:
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/122162-was-regt-euch-so-richtig-auf/page__view__findpost__p__3403671


----------



## ZAM (10. März 2014)

Den kann ich einfach nicht löschen *g*


http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Preorder-Trailer-Wish-You-Were-Here-zu-Warlords-of-Draenor-1112674/#answer179178


----------



## ZAM (14. März 2014)

http://www.buffed.de/Heroes-of-the-Storm-PC-256845/News/Heroes-of-the-Storm-Technical-Alpha-Gameplay-Video-1113530/#comment1770802


----------



## Derulu (14. März 2014)

*alle Beiträge des Users durchgugg" - Oh, in Blizzard-Hater^^


----------



## ZAM (15. März 2014)

http://www.buffed.de/Wildstar-PC-237164/News/Wildstar-Release-am-3-Juni-Infos-zu-Vorbestellung-und-den-Editionen-1113126/#answer180542


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. März 2014)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/206391-titanfall-lohnenswert-als-reines-mp-spiel/page__view__findpost__p__3404830


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2014)

Ich bekomme gleich einen zuviel wenn irgendwelche Volleimer nach adminsitrativen Antworten meinen noch ihr eigene Sülze dazu trollen zu müssen.


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed....ost__p__3404830


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. März 2014)

OMG....

ich glaube wir müssen wegen Mago wirklich was unternehmen....

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/122162-was-regt-euch-so-richtig-auf/page__view__findpost__p__3404753 + die 2 nachfolgenden Posts
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/160875-ich-habe-da-was-neues/page__view__findpost__p__3404785 + http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/160875-ich-habe-da-was-neues/page__view__findpost__p__3404854

Will er es nicht begreifen, dass seine Art einfach nur total daneben ist?


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2014)

Der hat Depressionen und will sich profilieren. Zartes ADS mit Suizid-Ambitionen. Ich kann erst was machen, wenn er "abdreht" oder was wirklich abwegiges schreibt.


----------



## ZAM (31. März 2014)

Erinnert sich noch jemand?
http://bcp.buffed.de/users/edit/430059

Ich halte mal seinen aktuellen Account dagegen:
http://bcp.buffed.de/users/edit/637725

Hat sein buffed-Abo gekündigt und wollte sich jetzt schon 2x löschen lassen, weil er nicht damit zufrieden ist, sich ausdrücken zu können wie er und nur allein er es für richtig hält.


----------



## Derulu (31. März 2014)

xD

Mooooment... Account gebannt...neuen Account...wait, what?


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2014)

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/April-April-Blizzard-Outcasts-Drachenhelden-in-Neverwinter-und-mehr-die-Aprilscherze-der-Entwickler-1115708/#answer183156


----------



## Firun (5. April 2014)

"bester" Heute 
Das ist Olli"crappyStoryteller"Haake style. Der Herr Redakteur verfügt stets über löcheriges Halbwissen, sabbelt und labert aber immer wie ein Weltmeister. Warum macht er das ? Erstmal weil ers kann denke ich. Er liebt es sich selbst rumschwadronieren zu hören mit all seinen lächerlichen Anglizismen die wohl einen Hauch von Mondänität andeuten sollen. Ich sage nur "sophisticated".
Oder es ist der krampfhafte Versuch eines alten Mannes seine Sprache jung klingen zu lassen. Biedermann Haake erzählt stundenlang fade Geschichten die niemanden interessieren gewürzt mit mies flachen Scherzen. Texte von Haake zu lesen oder zu hören löste bei mir immer sofort ein genervt, gelangweiltes Augenverdrehen und Hand vor meine Stirn schlagen aus. Wenn ich seinen Namen lese ist der entsprechende Beitrag für mich immer direkt komplett entwertet. SO eine Kritik wird ja immer als Getrolle oder ähnliches abgetan aber mal ehrlich, wäre Buffed (besonders der Cast) ohne O.H. nicht viel besser ?? Ich denke es wäre so, ganz sicher.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. April 2014)

Gabs nicht vor ca. nem Jahr schonmal so nen Typen der dauernd gegen Oli gehetzt hat? Und noch früher, so nen Typen der gemeckert hat, weil Oli "zu oft" englische Begriffe im Cast genutzt hat? oO


----------



## Firun (6. April 2014)

wenn das der Typ war http://my.buffed.de/user/527012/index/profile  weil der isses jetzt.


----------



## ZAM (8. April 2014)

Fyralon .. erm Askira ist dann heute Abend (erneut) Geschichte.
Der dritte Löschantrag, nachdem er seine Hetz-Tour gestern nicht weiterführen "durfte". Zensur, unprofessionell, keine Ahnung von meinem Job blablablubb.


----------



## ZAM (8. April 2014)

Oder auch nicht .. hat den Löschantrag grad (zum dritten mal) abgebrochen.


----------



## Firun (9. April 2014)

Schade


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2014)

Falls sich jemand wundert, warum Eyora gebannt wurde, hier die Zusammenfassung seiner Beiträge unter dem Wildstar-Interview der RPC:



> "[..] Man hat das ganze Interview über den Eindruck, das der arme Kerl direkt danach verprügelt wird, nun ja, mit genau dem Auftreten haben die Streber früher auf dem Schulhof um Schläge gebettelt, wenn ihr versteht, was ich meine.
> [..] Männer mit Bierbäuchen, sehen in T-Shirts scheiße aus.
> [..] Fett in einer Wurstpelle, präsentiert direkt alle Nachteile.."
> 
> ...


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Heftiger Stoff oO



... den er da genommen haben muss.



```
Kommentare        1108
Blogs            13
Forum-Beiträge    734
Forum-Themen        16
Galerien            4
Bilder            66
Spiele gespielt (BLASC3)    17
Bewertungen erhalten    671
Bewertungen gegeben    339
```
Du hast so eine Teilnahme an der Community und dann drehst du mit einem mal so ab - ich bin extrem enttäuscht.


----------



## Derulu (15. Mai 2014)

Ups...aus versehen meinen Beitrag gelöscht...ich kluger mann 

Gut, diese Einstellung zu "Bekleidung" und "Styling" von Eyora war ja jetzt nicht ganz neu...nur muss man das nicht so auslassen


----------



## Derulu (26. Mai 2014)

> Du kannst die Löschung meines Accounts,wenn befugt,sofort durchführen.
> 
> die page hier ist mir a.)zu überladen mit werbung.b.)profilierungssucht seitens blacksun84 wird gedulded,posts die dagegen sprechen gelöscht c.)der mit abstand wichtigste Punkt - irgendetwas das gegen euer Magzugpferd Blizz/activision gepostet wird und zack schlägt die zensur keule zu.
> 
> ...



Askira ist traurig, weil der Beitrag, in der er die Aussage eines anderen Users (er erwähnt ihn ja hier) als "gequirrlte ***" bezeichnet hat (auch wenn es das war, ich habs danach auch entfernt, war nach dem Motto: "90 Euro zahl ich für Sauna im Monat, das muss für ein Spiel in 3 Monaten aber auch drin sein"), nicht stehen geblieben ist....ebensowenig wie seine Antwort auf einen Beitrag in der "Epischter Moment"-News, wo ein User seinen Accountverkauf als epischten Moment bezeichnet hat - nur, wenn der Beitrag weg is, is halt auch die Antwort weg

Er kennt doch die Prozedur zu Accountlöschung?


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2014)

Ja, die kennt er - aber er profiliert sich gern, spielt sich gern auf, macht gern auf "bürokratisch korrekter aber nicht lesender Mitbürger", wenn es um seinen Account geht. Ich gebe ihm einen Monat max., dann hat er einen neuen Account - seinen Vierten dann.


----------

